# Toertochten und Randonnees im D-B-NL Grenzland



## XCRacer (27. Oktober 2003)

Im benachbarten Belgien sowie in den Niederlanden finden regelmäßig organisierte Touren statt. In Belgien heißt es Randonnees*, in Holland Toertochten*.

Ich wollte hier mal einen kleinen Überblick über diese MTB-Veranstaltungen verschaffen. (reigi hilft mir bestimmt )

Die Termine, die ihr hier nicht findet, findet ihr auf [werbung] www.mtb-heinsberg.de [/werbung]

Ich fang mal an mit kommenden Sonntag:

*02.11.2003 - Clermont Sur Berwinne (B) Randonnee* 16 25 42km* [info ]

09.11.2003 - Landgraaf (NL) Toertocht* 25 38 50km [info ]
23.11.2003 - Vlodrop (NL) Toertoch* 25 45km [info ]
14.12.2003 - Dolhain (B) Randonnee* 25 40km [info ]

Ich wollte die Randonnee in Clermont fahren.
Clermont ist nicht allzu weiter hinter der Grenze (ca.25km von AC)

Fährt jemand mit?
...Reinhard? Wann is'n Start?!? Reinhaaard 

***= Randonnees und Toertochten sind organisierte und ausgeschilderte Touren ohne Zeitnahme. Gestartet wird idR. in einem Startfenster von ca.2Std. Es wird ein geringes Startgeld erhoben, in der Verpflegung auf der Strecke enthalten ist. Vergleichbar mit einer CTF in Deutschland.


----------



## Frank S. (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo XCRacer,
je nach Wetterlage und anderer Termine würde ich mitfahren.
Wird sich aber bis Freitag klären lassen.

@Reigi 
wann müssen wir denn aufstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (28. Oktober 2003)

02: CLERMONT SUR BERWINNE (Lui) 13° VTT de la Berwinne. Challenge GHF. 16-25-42 km. S: 8.30-12.30, Zaal St Jean. Info:087/31.13.12


vielleicht sieht man sich


mathias


----------



## SUNN Biker (28. Oktober 2003)

Termine für die Niederlande gibt es unter www.ntfu.nl oder www.mountainbike.nl 

Am 09.11 in Reuver. Start 9°°Uhr.


----------



## reigi (28. Oktober 2003)

@xc-racer
Ist doch Ehrensache, dass ich dir helfe. 

Mich hat's leider flachgelegt mit 'ner dicken Erkältung. Ob ich am Sonntag wieder auf dem Bike (ääh Beinen) bin, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wenn ja, werde ich sicher die leichtere Runde in Echt (direkt an der Autobahn A2, waldreich, mit vielen Singletrails, aber relativ flach) fahren. 

Ich kann XC-Racer nur noch mal bestätigen. Macht wirklich einen Heidenspass, sich mal nicht darum kümmern zu müssen, eine Strecke auszutüfteln, sondern das die Local Heroes erledigen zu lassen. Diese Strecken findest du alleine nie. Und dazu kommt noch die Verpflegung unterwegs und der eine oder andere nette Kontakt. Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, mal an einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Ich verspreche euch, dass man da ein wenig süchtig von werden kann.

@ Sunn Biker
Hast du nähere Infos über die Toertocht in Reuver. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten nichts finden können.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo René,

evtl. bin ich am Sonntag dabei...hängt vor allem vom Wetter ab. Muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich einen kompletten Kalender hatte und ihn leider weggeschmissen habe... 

Naja...wenn ich den für's nächste Jahr habe, scanne ich ihn ein und schicke ihn Dir rüber... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Start ist immer so zwischen 8-12 Uhr...ich suche aber auch mal


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *02: CLERMONT SUR BERWINNE (Lui) 13° VTT de la Berwinne. Challenge GHF. 16-25-42 km. S: 8.30-12.30, Zaal St Jean. Info:087/31.13.12*



hab mich dort http://www.bikers.be/11_03_nl.html auch mal umgeschaut. 02=2.11.03 und Start ist zwischen 8.30-12.30 Uhr.
31.13.12 ist nicht der 31.12.2013 sondern eine Telefonnr. ...so schreiben die Belgier halt...hehe

Was hälst Du von 11:00 Uhr bei der Anmeldung ?

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Was hälst Du von 11:00 Uhr bei der Anmeldung ?
> ...



Ist das nicht ein bißchen spät? Um so früher wir starten, um so eher ist man wieder zu Hause. Ich hab mal an 9.00Uhr gedacht Aber wir können uns ja in der Mitte treffen (10.00Uhr?)

Sonst noch ein paar Wehebachbiker interessiert?


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Aber wir können uns ja in der Mitte treffen (10.00Uhr?)*



Mitten in der Nacht... ...na gut, 10:00 Uhr sollte gehen. Ich sag Dir noch bescheid ob's wirklich klappt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Oktober 2003)

Wer mag, trägt sich ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=992


----------



## pratt (31. Oktober 2003)

De Prattdreivers werden wahrscheinlich auch nach Clermont fahren.  Sie treffen sich um 8:00 Uhr in Eupen am Carrefour Parklatz und werden dann vorraussichtlich um 8:25 an der Einschreibung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi René,

ich trag mich mal ein, auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin. Ist 'ne Erkältung im Anmarsch...
Wenn ich um 11:05 Uhr nicht bei der Einschreibung bin, kannst Du starten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> Wenn ich um *11:05* Uhr nicht bei der Einschreibung bin


Ähäm, du meinst doch sicher *10:05* !?!


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2003)

sorry, klar...meinte 10:05...


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2003)

Hi René,

also das sieht eher schlecht aus für morgen...ich schaue lieber, das ich für Einruhr wieder fit bin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. November 2003)

OK! Ralph!
Gute Besserung!

Falls Frank jetzt auch noch absagt, werde ich schon gegen 9uhr am Start sein. So bin ich gegen Mittag wieder daheim und kann mich noch was in der Nordeifel ausrollen


----------



## gambo (1. November 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. November 2003)

Der Ort Thimister-Clermont war Ausgangs- und Zielpunkt der *"13.Randonnée VTT de la Berwinne"*.







Das Startfenster lag zwischen 8.00 und 12.30Uhr. Also ausreichend Zeit, um bei ca. 10°C und überwiegend bewölkt auf eine der drei Streckenvarianten zu gehen. Während die kurze 16km Runde eher was für Untrainierte und Kinder infrage kam, bot die 27er Runde schon mehr Anspruch an Fahrtechnik und Kondition. Die 42km Runde stellte selbst gut trainierte Mountainbiker auf die Probe.






Hier mussten die Biker aus Belgien, Niederlanden und Deutschland 687Hm bezwingen. Zu unserer Freude war die Strecke gut und flüssig fahrbar. Die Anstiege nicht zu steil und die Abfahrten nicht zu technisch. Der Boden aufgeweicht, aber gut befahrbar.

Highlights waren sicherlich der wurzelige und rutschige Singletrail bei km 13 und der Felsentrail bei km 23. Eine Bachdurchquerung stand ebenfalls auf dem Programm.






Die zwei Verpflegungspunkte typisch belgisch mit Waffeln sowie diversen Keksen. Obwohl es Xenofit-Elektrolyt-Getränke gab, hätte ich mich doch auch mal über einen "anständigen" Müsliriegel gefreut. Ebenso hätte der Asphaltanteil auf dem Kurs etwas geringer ausfallen können.

Wie üblich bei den belgischen Randonnes: Bike-Wash, bewachter Stellplatz, Duschen und alles für 3,50Euros.


----------



## reigi (3. November 2003)

... und ich war trotz (oder wegen) gerade überstandenen Erkältung in Echt bei der Toertocht. Es waren sehr viele Biker da. Ich schätze mal auf ca. 500. Die Strecken, 25, 33 und 45 km lang, waren gut ausgeschildert. Unterwegs gab's 1x Verpflegung und am Ende Bikewash durch die Feuerwehr. Von den Strecken her nichts anspruchvolles. Relativ flach, aber dafür viele Singletrails und viel durch den Wald. Insgesamt die richtige Wahl an diesem Tag für mich.


----------



## pratt (3. November 2003)

De Prattdreivers waren in Sprimont unterwegs
wie es dort war könnt Ihr nachlesen unter: http://baumspezialist.be/prattdreivers/2003pratt/031103-sprimont.html


----------



## gambo (3. November 2003)

außer an der strecke läßt sich an dem randonee in clermont nichts meckern . war nen bißle viel straße , wie xc racer schon gesagt hat.
nur irgendwie habe ich es geschafft , mich dermaßen zuverfahren , dass ich am ende über die straße zurück mußte. 


mathias


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *nur irgendwie habe ich es geschafft , mich dermaßen zuverfahren , dass ich am ende über die straße zurück mußte.*



hehe...bist genau so ein Kandidat wie ich; habe mich dieses Jahr bei 2 Rennen verfahren. In Grand Halleux (1. Rennen der EBBT) und in Bütgenbach. Hat mich in beiden Fällen ca. 10 Minuten zurück geworfen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2003)

Treff: an der Skihalle
_In der Nähe von Kerkrade, Streckenlänge(n): 25 + 38 + 50 km _

*@reigi:* Ich werde wohl nach Landgraaf fahren. Schließt Du Dich an? 8Uhr am Start? Wir fahren doch die 50er Runde, oder? 

Ich trag mal einen Termin ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1015


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Ich werde wohl nach Landgraaf fahren.*



Hi René,

8.11., 9.11....Du kannst den hals wohl nicht vollkriegen wie ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (5. November 2003)

@ xc-racer: Jau, schließ mich an. Treff 8.00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Schmirgel (7. November 2003)

Ich überlege auch, nach Landgraaf zu kommen. War bei der Tourtocht schon mal einer und kann was über die Strecken sagen?

Weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich da am besten hinfahre. Zug von Colonia braucht mit Umsteigen in Aachen zwei Stunden. Also doch Auto


----------



## reigi (7. November 2003)

wird IMHO grösstenteils über die in der Brunssumer Heide ausgeschilderten Mountainbikewege geführt. Viele Singletrails, viel Kiefernwald, knackige, aber nicht allzu lange Anstiege. Der Downhill von der Skihalle runter (=alte Kohlenhalde ist genial: wurzelig mit Stufen und ziemlich steil). Ich hoffe, dass sie den auch in die Strecke einbauen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du nach 50 km froh bist, wieder am Ziel zu sein. Die Toertocht bin ich auch noch nicht mitgefahren, aber die Brunssumer Heide gehört zu unseren Hausrevieren. Die Strecke wird regelmässig unter den Top-Strecken der festen MTB-Routen in ganz NL geführt. Siehe hierzu www.mtbroutes.nl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2003)

Es war schweinekalt um 8.00Uhr an der Skihalle Snowworld in Landgraaf nahe der niederländischen Grenze. Wir gingen als eine der ersten Biker auf den erstklassigen Kurs des MTB-Club Discovery. Jedoch setzte sich schon bald die angenehme Novembersonne durch.









großes Bild  ............... großes Bild 

Eine scheinbar unzählige Anzahl von aneinandergereihten Singletrails auf einer Streckenlänge von 52km. Weinig Höhenmeter am Stück, dafür sehr viele steile kaum noch fahrbare Rampen. Die mit Laub bedeckten Wurzelpfade waren oft sehr verwinkelt und mussten daher hochkonzentriert befahren werden.








großes Bild ............... großes Bild 

Zum guten Schluss dann noch den langen Anstieg mit folgender grandioser Aussicht bis in die Eifel hinein, sowie die verzwickte Wurzelabfahrt auf der Kohlehalde hinab zum Zielpunkt.







großes Bild ............... großes Bild 

Die Strecke orientiert sich ausnahmslos an die festen örtlichen MTB-Routen und kann ganzjährig genutzt werden. Auch für verwöhnte Eifelbiker ein echter Geheimtipp!





großes Bild 






*Hier gibt es weitere Bilder von der Aachener Hochschulgruppe*


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2003)

Hi,

habe am Samstag in Einruhr einen Flyer mit den Terminen für 2004 mitgenommen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2003)

Hi reigi und XCRacer,

war ne geile Tour am Sonntag in Landgraaf. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir werden gerne öfters mit euch fahren. 

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

Treff: Limbourg (bei Eupen, ca.30km von Aachen) Dolhain, Caserne des Pompiers
Startfenster: 08:30 bis 12:30
Streckenlänge:  40km

*Wer fährt mit ? *

Habe mir gedacht, wir treffen uns um 10:00Uhr am Start, um dann gemeinsam die Runde im lockeren Tempo zu fahren und auch zu genießen


----------



## pratt (8. Dezember 2003)

Von uns werden auch paar Leute kommen. Wir werden uns aber schon früher Treffen in Eupen am Carrefour Parkplatz. Die genaue Zeit steht ab spätestens Freitag auf unserer Webseite www.pratt.be.tt


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi René,

wieder ein Eintrag aus München...barabogi...ob das wieder der gute Masterkiller ist ?... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1120

Grüsse und bis Sonntag
Ralph

Ps: Hatten gestern abend einen feinen Nightride; fast 2,5 Stunden im Dunkeln durch's Hohe Venn.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Dezember 2003)

@ XCRacer

Du schreibst hier Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Start und unter 
"Wer fährt mit " schreibst Du 11:00 Uhr   Was ist richtig   Bin auf jeden Fall am Start, wenn ihr auch da seid. Bis Sonntag.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *@ XCRacer
> 
> Du schreibst hier Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Start und unter
> ...



@Spitfire: 11:00 am Start ist korrekt...oder 10:30 am Parkplatz Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> @Spitfire: 11:00 am Start ist korrekt...oder 10:30 am Parkplatz Grenzübergang Lichtenbusch...
> ...



Rischtisch!

Haben den Zeitpunkt verschoben weil sonst zu früh. Haben das per e-mail geregelt. Das konntest du ja nicht wissen 

Kommst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi all,

noch kurz zur Ergänzung:

Aus Richtung Köln kommend; A4 bis Kreuz Aachen; dann A44 bis Grenze...
Aus Richtung Düsseldorf kommend; A44 bis Grenze

Hab da im Termin irgendwas von A4 gesehen, die geht nur bis Kreuz Aachen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Hi all,
> 
> noch kurz zur Ergänzung:
> ...



Oh Ja! Hab's geändert! Es ist die A44 bzw. später in Belgien E40

Danke


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Dezember 2003)

Genauso ist das richtig  

Dann bis Sonntag, entweder um 10:30 Uhr am RP oder 11:00 Uhr am Start 

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2003)

Vorschlag, damit am Ende nicht "Einer" alleine da steht:

Jeder, die sich eingetragen hat postet morgen bis spätestens 9:00 Uhr ob er fahren würde, wenn er nicht der einzige ist.

Also ich hab auch 'ne Regenjacke...
Ok ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

also ich habe ne gute Regenjacke. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Aber die Idee von rpo35 finde ich gut.
Falls Du ( ihr ) mich am Start sucht. Gelbe ODLO Regenjacke und Bike TREK 8000 SLR. Bis morgen.

Gruß


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2003)

Nabend,

ich fahre zu hundert %...bin um 10:30 an der Grenze.
Geb Dir 'nen Ruck René; wir machen ein paar geile Schlammbilder... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2003)

Bin dabei! Defenitiv !!!

10:30 an der Grenze


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2003)

Jauuu,

Rene, die Grafik ist echt goiiiil. 11:00 Uhr am Start   Kann sein, daß ich auch mit meinem schwarzem MTB-Kadett um 10:30 Uhr an der Grenze stehe. Dann bis morgen. 

Windige Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2003)

je oller je doller... 
ich war bis eben noch ein bischen kölsch tanken...aber keine Panik...alles unter Kontrolle... 

Tschö wa
Ralph


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Ich hab dem Rene schon eine SMS geschickt! Ich darf noch etwas länger arbeiten da mein Ablöser krank ist und erstmal für Ersatz gesorgt sein muss!! 
Außerdem möchte ich meinen zur Zeit gut laufenden Formel Eins Motor nicht diesen widrigen Wetterbedingungen aussetzen!! 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und macht ordentlich PUNKTE!!!!

Gruß Meik


----------



## Happy_User (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin, ich habe mich ausgetragen. Würde gerne fahren, aber mir fehlt die Zeit.  
Es lebe SAP und der plötzliche Bedarf, dass dies bis 31.12. umgestellt sein muss. "Ach, ist dieses Jahr am 24.12. Weihnachten???? " "Ja, hef, dass haben die dieses Jahr vorverlegt."
<--- Viele nicht in der Newsgroup erlaubte Begriffe --->

Also, viel Spass. Vielleicht crosse ich eine kleine Runde um die geliebte Talsperre.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (14. Dezember 2003)

Nach den Wetteraussichten sollte es keine gemütliche Sonntagsausfahrt werden. Obwohl die Wetterdienste "ergiebige Niederschläge" und "Sturmböen" meldeten, trafen wir uns zu fünft in beschaulichen belgischen Limbourg-Dolhain zur Randonnee.














mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß

Niemand von uns hat die Tour bereut. Denn vom Regen und Sturm blieben wir glücklicherweise vollständig verschont. Was natürlich nicht heißt, das es keine Schlammschlacht werden sollte! Denn es wurde eine äußerst schlammige Schlammschlacht 

Die Belgier hatte eine 43km-Runde mit annähernd 900Hm zusammengestellt, die keine Wünsche offen lies. Knackige Uphills wechselten sich mit schmierigen Downhills ab. Dazwischen mal ein breiter Forstweg zum erholen.














mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß


Durch den Schlamm litt das Material enorm. Rasselnde Schaltungen und abgenutzte Bremsbeläge zwangen immer wieder zu Reinigungs- bzw. Hebelnachstellstopps.

Im Bereich des Talsperreneinlaufs war teilweise kein weiterkommen. Die Reifen hingen komplett zu! Nichts drehte sich!














mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß

Trotz all dem Schmutz war es ein Heidenspaß. Die Temperaturen waren durchaus erträglich. Leider waren wir etwas zu spät losgefahren. Bei der zweiten Verpflegung war man schon den Stand am abbauen und im Ziel war der Bike-Wash schon geschlossen. Allerdings konnten wir den Hochdruckreiniger der Feuerwehr nutzen und nach kurzer Zeit sahen unsere Bikes wieder aus wie aus dem Laden.











mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.||. mittelgroß.ganzgroß

*An alle Daheimgebliebenen: Leute! Ihr habt echt was verpasst !*





ganzgroß


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Da habt Ihr ja Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter!!  Wenn ich mir aber die Bilder ansehe bin ich doch froh, dass ich heute einen Regenerationstag eingelegt habe!!  

Es gibt ja noch sooooo viele touren die gefahren werden wollen!!

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Gratulation. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei. Und bestimmt auch Felix 3 Stunden fahren + An- und Abreise war dieses Mal einfach nicht drin.  
Mit dem bin ich heute eine entspannte Runde nach Hürtgenwald gefahren. Grafische Auswertung folgt später. 
Um schöne Trails zufahren, waren uns die Waldarbeiter nicht hold. Die haben massiv die Wege mit Bäumen blockiert. Wenn ich meinen Arbeitsplatz so unaufgeräumt hinterlassen würde ...  

Aber Da Ihr ja den Schlamm mögt, empfehle ich den Wanderweg 10a von Derichsweiler zur Wehebachtalsperre 

Die Frage nach dem nächsten Wochenende poste ich mal in dem anderen Forum.

Bis die Tage

Holger


----------



## reigi (14. Dezember 2003)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ihr das heil überstanden habt. Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, hab ich wirklich was verpasst, wo ich doch den Schlamm so liebe. Aber es kommt sicher nochmal 'ne Gelegenheit. 
Freue mich schon, demnächst mit euch zu biken.

@ Spitfire4: Ich glaube, du erfährst immer mehr, dass unsere Gegend ein absolutes MTB-Highlight ist, oder? Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Fangopackung.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Dezember 2003)

Melde mich auch noch kurz...

Kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen; das war ein gelungener Sonntag... ...ganz anch meinem Geschmack.

Wenn ich daran denke, z.B. meine Bremsen wieder schön sauber zu machen, wird mir allerdings übel...:kotz:

Die Bilder stelle ich morgen rein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin zusammen,

so, jetzt isses soweit. Ich stelle hier mal ein paar "manipulierte"  Bilder rein; die komplette Sammlung findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3589&ppuser=13024

Grüsse
Ralph






Renè in Erklärungsnöten...




Ei wo isser denn ?...




So reinigt man unterwegs ein Ritzelpaket...




Morgen kaufe ich Schutzbleche...


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2003)

@Ralph: Tolle Kommentare  

----

Mache schon mal Werbung für die Toertocht in Stein (NL) am 28.12.03

Stein liegt im Süd-Limburg (Limburger Hügelland). Ganz grob zwischen Mastricht und Aachen.

Start ist zwischen 8.30-11.00Uhr
Einschreibung kostet 4,50Euro

Es gibt zwei Strecken: 30km (eine Verpflegung) und 55km (zwei Verpflegungen)

reigi's Übersetzung der Originalhomepage: _Ausgeschilderte Routen über Feldwege und Singeltracks. Die kurze Runde ist für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, die lange besonders für Fortgeschrittene geeignet. Die 55km Route führt teils an der Geul entlang und durchquert die hügeligen Wälder von Meersen und Valkenburg. Anstiege und Abfahrten von 30% oder mehr sind keine Ausnahme._
Quelle: www.mtb-heinsberg.de

Ich war zweimal in Süd-Limburg zum biken. Die Gegend ist klasse. Schöne Landschaft und viele knackige Anstiege und Abfahrten.

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem letzten Sommer:











Hier alle Info's (in Niederländisch) 
Hier die Anfahrtsbechreibung (in NL) 

Die Homepage ist www.wtcgrensland.nl

Wenn wir und auf eine Startzeit geeinigt haben, ich bin für *9.00Uhr*, trage ich einen Termin ein.


----------



## Happy_User (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

die Domäne heisst: WTC Grenzland.NL 

Ich platze vor Neid, wenn ich das sehe. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt die 28. Werde mir den Termin in OutLook setzen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Dezember 2003)

Kann mich den Beiträgen nur anschließen,

es hat mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht. Da wir so "früh" gestartet  sind, konnten wir froh sein noch im hellen anzukommen.
Übrigens Bremsen. Meine Bremsbeläge sind völlig fertig  

Meine SD Karte der Kamera scheint schlapp gemacht zu haben. : Wut: Wenn ich die Bilder doch noch runterziehen kann, stelle ich sie auch rein.

@reigi
Unsere Gegend ist wohl ein bischen übertrieben. Es waren 95km hin & 95km zurück. Habe aber keinen Kilometer bereut.
Bin aber schon öfters in Belgien gefahren. Vom Prinzip her hast Du aber Recht. Hier gibt es alles, was das MTBler-Herz begehrt.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (15. Dezember 2003)

@XCRacer
Hallo René,

wie lange schätzt Du denn als Anfahrtszeit ab Eschweiler? Weil ich vermute, 9:00 soll Start sein.

Grüße


 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei !
Sollen wir uns wieder am Grenzübergang (diesmal natürlich NL) treffen ? Müsste ja so gegen 8:00-8:30 sein...boa is das früh... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pratt (15. Dezember 2003)

Wir waren auch in Dolhain (etwas früher).
Leider riss mein Schaltzug nach 13 km und dann war es für mich gelaufen. Ein paar wenig spektakuläre Bilder mit Komentaren findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage unter www.pratt.be.tt


----------



## Happy_User (15. Dezember 2003)

@pratt



> Ein paar wenig spektakuläre Bilder mit Komentaren findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage unter www.pratt.be.tt


Dafür sind die Fotos von 2002 um so besser


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Moin,
> 
> die Domäne heisst: WTC Grenzland.NL
> ...



Ist schon geändert. Danke!

8.30Uhr ist eine gute Zeit um sich an der Grenze zu treffen. Schätze, das man von Eschweiler (über die A4) ca.20min bis zur NL-Grenze fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

werde, wenn alles klappt auch am 28.12. starten.
Startzeit gefällt mir gut. Ist auch nicht soweit von mir weg.


Gruß

Jörg


----------



## reigi (15. Dezember 2003)

Kannst mich auch schon mal vormerken. Am 28. müsste ich eigentlich wieder fit sein.

Nächste Termine sind dann der 4.1.04 in Vlodrop (in unserem schönen Meinweggebiet) und vor allem am 11.1.04 in Gulpen. Die haben in diesem Jahr eine 70km-Runde neu im Programm und die dürfte vom allerfeinsten werden. Freut euch drauf!


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2003)

wer ist dabei ?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

werde mich mal schnell eintragen...

@spitfire4: wo bleiben die Bilder...oder hast du's vermasselt...?  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Horst


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Dezember 2003)

@rpo35

jau, ich habs vermasselt. Die SD-Karte ist defekt und die Bilder lassen sich nicht mehr runterladen   
Könnt mich schwarz ärgern 
Aber Gott sei Dank haben Rene und Du ja alles im Griff gehabt.
Habe schon eben eine neue Karte geholt. Diesmal MMC und die funzt   Zumindest noch.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg
derderdiebildervermasselthat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

Mahlzeit,

 mit Euch "Bekloppten"... ...fahre ich nicht mehr !!!!!!!!
Vorne und hinten die Beläge runter; macht 36 ...   

Freue mich aber schon auf den 28zigsten...  

@Jörg: Nicht so tragisch, mir ist das gleiche mal auf 'ner Hochzeit passiert... 

Grüsse
Ralph

dermitdendiskkämpft


----------



## redrace (16. Dezember 2003)

> Vorne und hinten die Beläge runter; macht 36 ...



Na und ich hab ne teure Levis auf dem Sofa durchgescheuert!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> Na und ich hab ne teure Levis auf dem Sofa durchgescheuert!!
> ...



und wenn du meinst, das gibt "Extra-Punkte" im Winterpokal, hast du dich geschnitten...


----------



## helgeg (17. Dezember 2003)

Morgen zusammen,

da gestern rpo35 die traute Ruhe in unserem D´dorf-Fred gestört hat und zumindest mich aufgescheucht hat mit seiner Aktion, melde ich mich mal bei unserer Nachbarschaft.

1. am 28.12. kann ich leider nicht, aber...

Ich habe mir mal die Thermine 04.01. und 11.01. notiert. habt ihr dazu noch ein paar Infos, oder einen Link ? Wo finde ich das auf der Landkarte ?

2. ich würde gerne diesen Winter noch eine zünftige Wintertour machen, mit Schnee u.s.w. Bei wem könnte ich mich den dießbezüglich mal melden ?

Danke und weitermachen.


----------



## reigi (17. Dezember 2003)

4.1. guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/trails.html
dort unter "Meinweg"

11.1. guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/trails.html
dort unter "S4 Limburgse Heuvelland" ganz untern links auf der Karte

Willkommen!!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2003)

Danke @reigi !

Ich hätte eh auf deine Seiten umgeleitet... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (17. Dezember 2003)

@rpo35: Solange ich dich beim Biken nicht schieben muß mach ich alles mit.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2003)

@reigi:

sag das mit dem Schieben nicht zu laut...


----------



## Happy_User (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin zusammen,

mal an alle Wettkampfbegeisterten eine Frage:

Wer hat Lust am Jedermann Marathon  beim Worldteamcup-MTP-Challenge teilzunehmen?
Es werden 3 Strecken von 42 - knapp 100 km und fast 3000 hm angeboten?

Sieht nach einem schönen Event zum Saisonbeginn aus.  

Grüße und Frohes Fest

Holger

PS: Zum Teil sehen wir uns ja noch am 28.igsten. Packt schon einmal die Digicams wasserdicht ein. Simmkarten mit Haarspray schützen.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Holger,

kann ich noch nicht sagen...aber wenn's geht, bin ich dabei.

Für alle, die noch keinen Schnee gesehen haben...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=993646#post993646

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *@reigi:
> 
> sag das mit dem Schieben nicht zu laut... *


 
Genau

guckst Du hier


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leutz!

Es wird ja wohl niemand kneifen !?

Morgen ist die letzte Gelegenheit des Jahres 2003 sich mal so richtig einzusauen! Also frische Bremsklötze montieren, die Kette geölt und auf gehts!

Sehen uns 8.30 am Grenzübergang Vetschau (schwarzer Ford Focus mit Totenkopf auf dem Heckblech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), bzw. 9.00 am Start in Stein.

Kamera ist geladen! Speicherkarte ist gecheckt!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Es wird ja wohl niemand kneifen !?
> 
> Also frische Bremsklötze montieren, die Kette geölt und auf gehts! (schon wieder ????...)
> *



Huhu,

also wenn's wie "Sau" regnet, komme ich nicht...bin froh, das meine Erkältung wieder einigermassen weg is...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. Dezember 2003)

So, bin wieder in Düren eingeflogen. Mal sehen, dass ich das morgen mit dem Ölen der Kette noch schaffe und Bremsklötze ... Das muss noch reichen. 

Im Radio haben die eben das Wort "Regen ab Mitternacht" benutzt. Mal abwarten.

Bis morgen

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hier zu unserer heutigen Schlammschlacht das Höhenprofil






und die Streckenführung.





Ein Problem war es auf jeden Fall nicht "Schlammwege" zu finden.   

Grüße und einen guten Rutsch

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2003)

...und hier ein paar Bilder mit Kommentaren:
[Das Schlüsselwort lautet *031228stein* ]

Auf www.unwetterzentrale.de wurde Sturmwarnung Gelb gegeben und es sollte ergiebig regnen.

Es freute uns, das es mal wieder nicht zutraf 

Dafür wurden wir mit einer Schlammschlacht erster Güte beglückt. Die Strecke im Süd-Limburger Hügelland war leider nicht so toll. Verhältnismäßig wenige Trails in den kleinen Wäldchen, dafür viele Überführungen über versiffte Wirtschaftwege mit teilweise nabentiefen Wasserlöchern. Relativ wenig Asphalt.

Der Lehmboden klebte an Reifen, Schaltung und Rahmen. Nahezu jeder von uns hatte größere oder kleinere Schaltprobleme.

Vor dem Start:





Holger im Downhill:





Die Verpflegung war besser als die in Belgien üblichen "Süßigkeiten". Es gab BORN-Energiedrinks, Suppe, Waffeln, Kuchen und Riegel





Auf der Strecke: (Man beachte die Wolkenkulisse! )





So! Rad geschrubbt ...





...und weiter geht die Fahrt ! 





*Hier gibt es alle Bilder ! *


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2003)

Nabend zusammen,

yep; 1a Schlammschlacht war das mal wieder. Hier die paar Bilder, die ich gemacht habe (hättet ihr euch am Anfang nicht verfahren, wären es ein paar mehr geworden... ). Übrigens gibt's zum Glück doch keines mit mir ohne Helm... 

Habe leider den Namen vergessen; hier einer von uns in der Abfahrt:





Hier 4 Bilder zum Thema Bikewash:

















Habe dasselbe Schlüsselwort eingegeben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Dezember 2003)

@allsteinfahrer,

kann mich XCRacer und rpo35 nur anschließen. Obwohl es nicht so schlimm war wie in Dolhain. Die Bremsen haben überlebt   Die Strecke konnte bei weitem nicht mithalten. Spaß gemacht hats aber trotzdem genug. 
@rpo35 falls ich es jetzt hinbekomme siehst Du den Beweis " Fahren ohne Helm "   Dafür bekommst Du im Namen aller eine schriftliche Abmahnung  

Der Beweis






Und hier ein Bild mit echtem Seltenheitswert


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2003)

> Und hier ein Bild mit echtem SeltenheitswertUnd hier ein Bild mit echtem Seltenheitswert



Mist! Erwisch!

Aber ihr müßt zugeben ! Niemand schiebt so elegant wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *
> @rpo35 falls ich es jetzt hinbekomme siehst Du den Beweis " Fahren ohne Helm "   Dafür bekommst Du im Namen aller eine schriftliche Abmahnung
> 
> ...



hm...schwacher Beweis...kaum was zu erkennen...


----------



## XCRacer (30. Dezember 2003)

Auf www.wtcgrensland.nl gibt es Fotos von uns...

Die Vorschau ist etwas klein geraten. Das Durchklicken dauert mir zu lange (Modem  )

Gefunden habe ich bisher reigi spitfire4 XCRacer (mal wieder zu schnell für den Fotographen  und Holger (im Hintergrund der helmlose Ralph)


----------



## Happy_User (30. Dezember 2003)

@XCRacer
Super, Danke.

Zu dem Bild würde ich sagen:
Auch ein netter Rücken kann entzücken.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Dezember 2003)

@ XCRacer,

danke für die Info


----------



## rpo35 (30. Dezember 2003)

Im Hintergrund der "Helmlose Ralph"...blah blah...sorry Leute; ich kann da nix eindeutiges erkennen... 

Sowas müst ihr bringen:


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2004)

Date	Lieu	Province	Nom de la manifestation	Origine	Type
07/03/2004	SPA	Liege	14° Randonnee du Spa VTT	GHF	Randonnee
21/03/2004	A ÜBEL	Liege	11'' Randonnee VTT du Printemps	GHF	Randonnee
28/03/2004	EUPEN	Liege	9e Bike Day	GHF	Randonnee
12/04/2004	FOURON	Limbourg	14'' Randonnee VTT Fouronnaise	GHF	Randonnee
18/04/2004	VERVIERS	Liege	4e Randonnee VTT des Pompiers	GHF	Randonnee
02/05/2004	SART LEZ SPA	Liege	14' Randonnee VTT du Travail	GHF	Randonnee
09/05/2004	XHOFFRAIX MALMEDY	Liege	1l1' Randonnee VTT Fagnarde	GHF	Randonnee
16/05/2004	HEVREMONT	Liege	16° Randonnee VTT de la Gileppe	GHF	Randonnee
20/05/2004	THIMISTER	Liege	13° Randonnee VTT du Cidre	GHF	Randonnee
13/06/2004	GEMMENICH	Liege	7° Randonnee VTT des 3 Bornes	GHF	Randonnee
20/06/2004	JALHAY	Liege	15° Randonnee VTT des Hautes Fagnes	GHF	Randonnee
27/06/2004	LIERNEUX	Liege	12''Ardennaise VTT	GHF	Randonnee Brevet
18/07/2004	STAVELOT	Liege	y Randonnee VTT de Stavelot	GHF	Randonnee
25/07/2004	HARZE AYWAILLE	Liege	y Randonnee VTT de Harze	GHF	Randonnee
01/08/2004	TIEGE SART LEZ SPA	Liege	14e Randonnee VTT de Tiege	GHF	Randonnee
22/08/2004	SUR1STER JALHAY	Liege	16e Randonnee VTT de la Petite France	GHF	Randonnee
05/09/2004	HOUSSE	Liege	lle Transhoussoise	GHF	Randonnee Brevet
19/09/2004	EUPEN	Liege	5e Randonnee VTT des Lacs	GHF	Randonnee
26/09/2004	BAELEN S VESDRE	Liege	lle Randonnee Club Cycliste Baelennois		Randonnee
10/10/2004	AUBEL	Liege	14e Randonnee VTT du Pays d'Aubel	GHF	Randonnee
17/10/2004	BLEGNY	Liege	8e Randonnee VTT de Biegny Mine	GHF	Randonnee
31/10/2004	CHAÜDFONTAINE	Liege	14e Randonnee VTT d'Aiitomne	GHF	Randonnee
07/11/2004	CLERMONT S BERW.	Liege	14e Randonnee VTT de la Bcrwinne	GHF	Randonnee
21/11/2004	ROMSEE	Liege	12e Randonnee des Feuilles Mortes	GHF	Randonnee
12/12/2004	DOLHAIN	Liege	16e Randonnee VTT de Noel	GHF	Randonnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathonbiking (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

erstens, ich bin Hollander also mein deutsch ist fehlerhaft...
Also, ich lese hier dass auch viele von euch machmal in die Niederlanden und Belgien fahren. Da denke ich mich, ihr konnt ein bisschen hollandisch lesen. Da besuch doch mal meine seite Marathonbiking.nl 
Auf dieser webseite findet ihr alles uber mtb marathons und langer ausfahrten auf dem mtb. Da findet ihr auch ein sehr umfangreicher kalender, meinungen uber die veranstaltungen und viel und viel mehr wie zum beispiel ranglisten, planungen und bilder un profiles von bikers und bikes. 
Leider keine deutschversion, wer weiss, vielleicht kommt das noch mal.
Jedenfals, meine seite ist die referenz fur marathonfahrer in die Benelux.

Grusse, Peter


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

Marathonbiking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erstens, ich bin Hollander also mein deutsch ist fehlerhaft...
> Also, ich lese hier dass auch viele von euch machmal in die Niederlanden und Belgien fahren. Da denke ich mich, ihr konnt ein bisschen hollandisch lesen. Da besuch doch mal meine seite Marathonbiking.nl
> ...



Super Peter, vielen Dank für die Info's ! Ich werde mir die Seite bestimmt ansehen !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Konnte alles lesen


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Hintergrund der "Helmlose Ralph"...blah blah...sorry Leute; ich kann da nix eindeutiges erkennen...
> 
> Sowas müst ihr bringen:



Aber der im Vordergrund hat eine fleischfarbene Badekappe auf. Oder?

In Köln nennt man so was: Besser en´ Plät´, wie jar ken Hoor. :Schenkelklopfer:

Zu Deutsch: Besser eine Glatze, wie gar keine Haare.

cu in the Fritten Kingdom


----------



## reigi (14. Februar 2004)

Ich habe gerade die Seite "MTB-Termine" auf meiner Homepage um jede Menge Termine für 2004 ergänzt. Es kommen aber noch mehr. Wer jetzt schon mal planen möchte: http://www.MTB-Heinsberg/MTB-Termine.html

Dabei bin ich auch auf einen sehr interessanten Termin für den 8. Mai 2004 gestoßen. In Voeren (oder auch Fouron) in der Nähe von Maastricht auf belgischer Seite findet die Shimano Fietschallenge statt. Dabei handelt es sich um MTB-Rennen über 30 und 60 km am Samstag und Rennradrennen am Sonntag (man kann an beiden teilnehmen, muß aber nicht   . Eine Kombiwertung für die längsten Distanzen ist möglich). Man kann sich voranmelden, aber auch am Tage selbst ist noch eine Anmeldung möglich. Wer die Gegend kennt, weiß, dass sie nicht ohne ist. Webseite: www.fietschallenge.be


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade die Seite "MTB-Termine" auf meiner Homepage um jede Menge Termine für 2004 ergänzt. Es kommen aber noch mehr. Wer jetzt schon mal planen möchte: http://www.MTB-Heinsberg/MTB-Termine.html



@Reigi: Der Link zu Deiner Seite geht bei mir nicht...liegts an mir ?
Bei mir hat sich bezgl. Termine auch einiges getan...einfach mal reinschauen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2004)

Muß heissen: http://www.MTB-Heinsberg.de/MTB-Termine.html

Die Shimano Fiets Challenge, das wär was für mich  ...mal sehen!


Ich habe auch noch ein paar Termine:

*MTB: *
*20.-23.04.2004 - LCMT (Low Contries Mountainbike Tour) Lüttich/Houffalize (B)*
Etappenveranstalltung im benachbarten Belgien über vier Tage und fast 400km. Teils Rennen, teils Tour. www.lcmt.be

*Strasse:*
*17.04.2004 - Amstel Gold Race für Jedermann (Strassenrennen)*
Verschiedene Strecken von 50 bis 250km (Original Profi-Strecke!) mit Zeitnahme in Süd-Limburg (NL)
Startgeld von 10 - 17,50 Euro. Anmeldung unter www.amstelgoldrace.com

*02.05.2004 - Omloop Zuid Limburg (NL) Streckenlängen von 80 - 210km (Rennradtour/RTF ohne Zeitnahme)*
Start von 6-10Uhr, Sportcentrum Geleen, Vourshof 3, Geelen(zuid). Zählt zur Interland-Trofee 2004 www.omloop.nl

*05.05.2004 - Limburgs Mooiste (Rennradtour/RTF ohne Zeitnahme) Süd-Limburg (NL)
Die Strecke ist eng an das Profi-Weltcuprennen angelehnt. Streckenlängen von 100 - 250km, Startgeld; 10 - 16 Euro, Anmeldung unter www.limburgsmooiste.nl*

*22.08.2004 - Fléche de l' Est (Rennradtour/RTF ohne Zeitnahme) in der Provinz Liege (B)*
Zählt zur Interland-Trofee 2004, Strecken von 20 - 205km, 7-11Uhr, Hall Omnisport de Herbestal, Rue de l' Eglise 50, Herbestal [email protected]


----------



## reigi (15. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Muß heissen: http://www.MTB-Heinsberg.de/MTB-Termine.html


Danke XC-Racer, hatte das .de vergessen



> Ich habe auch noch ein paar Termine:
> 
> *05.05.2004 - Limburgs Mooiste (Rennradtour/RTF ohne Zeitnahme) Süd-Limburg (NL)
> Die Strecke ist eng an das Profi-Weltcuprennen angelehnt. Streckenlängen von 100 - 250km, Startgeld; 10 - 16 Euro, Anmeldung unter www.limburgsmooiste.nl*


Dazu gibt's am 6.5. auch eine ATB-Tour über wahlweise 40, 70 oder 100 km


----------



## reigi (15. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich bezgl. Termine auch einiges getan...einfach mal reinschauen.


@ RPO35
Die Rennserien will ich auch noch bei mir ergänzen. Die Infos, die man im Netz findet, sind im Augenblick noch etwas dünn. Außerdem müsste man Französisch verstehen.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2004)

CTF (Country-Tourenfahren) im weiteren Umkreis der Nordeifel
(Datum, Titel, Startzeit, Startort, Strecken, Internet)

03.04.04 - 7.Grefrather CTF, 11-13Uhr, Eissportzentrum 47929 Grefrath, 52,34km, [email protected]
25.04.04 - 8.Ruhrpott-Mountytour, 10-12Uhr, Westfalenstrasse 210A, 60,40km, www.ruhrpottbiker.de
20.05.04 - 10.R.u.d.Burg Olbrück, 8-11Uhr, Robert-Wolff-Halle, 56745 Weibern, 49,39,19km, www.rsc-weibern.de
23.05.04 - 1.Bottroper CTF, 7:30-9:30Uhr, Dieter-Renz-Halle, Parkstr., 46236 Bottrop, 60,35km, www.radler07.de
30.05.04 - 2.R.u.Nöthen, 7:30-10, Sportpl.Nöthen, 53902 Bad Münstereifel-Nöthen, 66,50,35,18km, www.svnoethen.de
06.06.04 - 2.Warsteiner CTF, 9-10Uhr, Realschule Belecke, 59581 Warstein-Belecke, 67,23km, [email protected]
20.06.04 - 3.Edelstein-CTF, 8-10Uhr, Hessensteinhalle, 55743 I-O-Weierbach, 51,34,17km, www.rscblitz-i-o.de
27.06.04 - D.d.Hochwald-CTF, 8-10Uhr, Siebenbornhalle, 54429 Mandern, 70,40,20km, www.energiequelle-natur.de
27.06.04 - Ü.d.Montabaurer Höhe, 7-10, Waldsch.Horressen, 56410 Mantabaur, 80,60,40,20km, www.rsg-montabaur.de
04.07.04 - CTF d.d.Vulkane, 7-10Uhr, Berufsbildende Schulen, Schillerring, 56626 Andernach, 70,50,35km, www
10.07.04 - 11.Aplerbecker CTF, 9-10(12)Uhr, Adolf-Schulte-Sch., 44287 Dortmund, 100,58,36,25km, www.asc09mtb.de
11.07.04 - Bäder-,Wein- und Wanderland, 7-10Uhr, Aloysius-Grundsch., Schützenstr., 53474 Ahrweiler, 55,35km, www
18.07.04 - Westerwald-Extrem CTF, 6-13Uhr, Sportzentrum Glockenspitze, 57610 Altenkirchen, 101,67,46,29km, www
25.07.04 - RST Vulkantour, 7-11Uhr, Schulhof, 56299 Ochtendung, 50,25km, www.rst-ochtendung.de
22.08.04 - D.d.Grüne Hölle Nürburgring, 7-10Uhr, Fahrerlager N'ring, 53518 Nürburg, 105,65,36km, www
05.09.04 - 6.Vulkaneifel CTF, 8-10Uhr, Stadion Nettetal, 56727 Mayen, 65,30km, www.radsportclub-mayen.de
18.09.04 - Durch's schöne Sauerland, 8-11Uhr, Gymnasium Berlinerstr. 59846 Sundern, 45,25km, www.rsv-sundern.de
19.09.04 - 3.Warsteiner CTF, 9-10Uhr, Realschule Belecke, 59581 Warstein-Belecke, 67,23km, [email protected]
10.10.04 - 10.Höhen und Täler der Eifel, 8-11Uhr, Hauptschule Schulzentrum 54595 Prüm, 46,30km, www.rsc-pruem.de

alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Weitere CTF-Termine in Deutschland und eventuelle Änderungen unter www.bdr-online.org

*@ reigi: * Du fährst doch noch MTB? Oder hast du dich zur Ruhe gesetzt ?!


----------



## reigi (23. Februar 2004)

@ rene
warum, weil wir so lange nicht mehr miteinander gefahren sind? Ihr fahrt mir immer zu spät , da ist der ganze Sonntag weg. Wenn ich bei uns um 8.00 Uhr starte, bin ich dann meist um Mittag wieder zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2004)

8Uhr ist auch eine unchristliche Zeit 

Ich müßte spätestens um 6:30 aufstehen, wenn ich zeitig in Dremmen sein wollte. Aber die Trails bei euch sind es wert mal unter die Stollen genommen zu werden. Möglicherweise bekomme ich ja den einen oder anderen Frühaufsteher (Jörg? Holger?) mal dazu mit in das Singletrail-Paradies um Hückelhoven/Wassenberg/Meinweg zu kommen.

Leute! Ihr werdet euch wundern wie gut man dort biken kann. Nicht viele Höhenmeter, aber massig Trails!

Habe gesehen, du hast neue Fotos auf deiner Page (Meinweg)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise bekomme ich ja den einen oder anderen Frühaufsteher (Jörg? Holger?) mal dazu mit in das Singletrail-Paradies um Hückelhoven/Wassenberg/Meinweg zu kommen.
> Leute! Ihr werdet euch wundern wie gut man dort biken kann. Nicht viele Höhenmeter, aber massig Trails!



Jau Rene. Ich bin dabei. Fahre ja auch lieber früher. Bzgl. Singletrails in diesem Gebiet. Es gibt glaube ich kaum anderswo eine Anhäufung solch geiler Trails. Übrigens. Mein Kumpel Achim ( der mit dem Specialized in rot ) kennt sich dort bestens aus. Er kommt von da. Hier sind einige wenige Fotos. Und eine Seite weiter auch noch. Aber nur die vom 30.12.2003 sind von dort.Fotos 

@reigi, wie schon versprochen. Demnächst fahren wir mal wieder.


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (24. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Rene. Ich bin dabei. Fahre ja auch lieber früher. Bzgl. Singletrails in diesem Gebiet. Es gibt glaube ich kaum anderswo eine Anhäufung solch geiler Trails. Übrigens. Mein Kumpel Achim ( der mit dem Specialized in rot ) kennt sich dort bestens aus. Er kommt von da. Hier sind einige wenige Fotos. Und eine Seite weiter auch noch. Aber nur die vom 30.12.2003 sind von dort.Fotos
> 
> @reigi, wie schon versprochen. Demnächst fahren wir mal wieder.
> 
> ...


 6:30?? Ist doch voll meine Zeit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Warum soll ich meine Körper am Wo-Ende entwöhnen?
 Früh ist kein Problem. Da ich Touren immer "nüchtern" beginnen ist das OK.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> 6:30??


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich meine Körper am Wo-Ende entwöhnen?



Aha. Du bestehst also aus mehreren   Vielleicht aus einem Radfahrer, Jogger, Schwimmer   Also austauschbar.    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (24. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>


 Zur Info:

 Mein Wecker geht um 6:05
 Ich steige dann in meine Bikeklamotten und fahre zur Arbeit.
 Heute waren es wunderbare -5° und herrlich klare Luft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wird ja auch Frühling. Ab 7:00 ist es schon hell


----------



## reigi (24. Februar 2004)

@ xc-racer
Vorschlag für alle Spätaufsteher :   
Wir können uns auch auf 9.00 Uhr einigen. Ich habe schon einige tolle Trails im Kopf, die du noch nicht kennst. Im Meinweg-Gebiet sind wir Sonntag gewesen und ich habe mich durch eure tollen Fotoreportagen dazu verleiten lassen, mal wieder die Kamera mitzunehmen. Wie man sieht, wird im Gebiet hinter dem Golfplatz zur Zeit mächtig gewütet. ich hoffe nicht, dass die Trails zu sehr drunter leiden. Deswegen sollten wir uns auch nicht zu lange Zeit lassen. Wer weiß, wie lange es dort die geilen Trails noch gibt.   

@ spitfire4
Wo seid ihr denn da gefahren? Ich meine, unsere Gegend schon ganz gut zu kennen, aber da bin ich, glaube ich, noch nie gewesen.

@ alle
rafft euch auf! Die Trails kriegen wir gar nicht alle an einem Tag gefahren.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle
> rafft euch auf! Die Trails kriegen wir gar nicht alle an einem Tag gefahren.



Hi,

keine Panik ! Muß in der Woche ja auch immer um 5:30 raus.
Da kann ich für Euch auch am WE mal 'ne Ausnahme machen. 9:00 Uhr klingt recht vernüntig...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Heute: 75km, 1200hm...war gerade erst duschen. Kurzen Bericht und Bilder gibt's später im WBTS-Thread.


----------



## Happy_User (24. Februar 2004)

@all
 Hallo,
 von welchem Wo-Ende reden wir hier zur Zeit? Für diesen Sonntag haben René, Jörg und meiner einer bislang eine längere Tour ( 5 -6 h) geplant.
 Wo-Ende danach, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, Blankenheim - Düren.

 @Jörg:
 Klar habe ich mehrere Körper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da geht doch der Trend hin. 
 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hallo,
> von welchem Wo-Ende reden wir hier zur Zeit? Für diesen Sonntag haben René, Jörg und meiner einer bislang eine längere Tour ( 5 -6 h) geplant.
> Wo-Ende danach, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, Blankenheim - Düren.
> ...



Schön zu wissen, dass ihr was plant...  ...nur riechen kann das hier keiner...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (24. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu wissen, dass ihr was plant...  ...nur riechen kann das hier keiner...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Darum habe ich das ja jetzt auch kund getan.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Darum habe ich das ja jetzt auch kund getan.



Nicht böse sein @Holger; hatte 'ne geile Tour heute und bin gut drauf...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> @ spitfire4
> Wo seid ihr denn da gefahren? Ich meine, unsere Gegend schon ganz gut zu kennen, aber da bin ich, glaube ich, noch nie gewesen.



Tja Reinhard, ein echter Geheimtip. Der Trail geht immer an einem steilen Hang lang. Schön mit dicken Wurzeln gespickt. Für mich einer der schönsten in der Gegend. Er ist in Birgelen. Ein kleines aber feines MTB-Gebiet.


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## reigi (25. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Reinhard, ein echter Geheimtip. Der Trail geht immer an einem steilen Hang lang. Schön mit dicken Wurzeln gespickt. Für mich einer der schönsten in der Gegend. Er ist in Birgelen. Ein kleines aber feines MTB-Gebiet.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Wenn die Antwort hier doppelt erscheinen sollte, lag es nicht an mir, sondern ist die erste Antwort irgendwie in den Weiten des IBC-Forums verlorengegangen   

@ Jörg: Ich glaube dann kenne ich den Trail. Führt der um so einen kleinen Hügel rum? Wenn ja, wird er Teil unserer IBC-Runde.

@Happy_User: Gemach, gemach. Lasst mich zuerst mal die Route "uitstippeln" (wie der Belgier so nett sagt). Vielleicht schaffen wir die Trails sogar an einem Tag. Ihr seid ja alle DauerLangZeitFahrBiker


----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

Gemach ist ein guter Ansatz. Ich hatte zu Anfang auch das Gefühl, dass wir keine Eile haben. Und dann hat das Thema plötzlich Performance bekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

 Holger 

 oder wie der Zugereiste sagt: walk down the hill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Februar 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg: Ich glaube dann kenne ich den Trail. Führt der um so einen kleinen Hügel rum? Wenn ja, wird er Teil unserer IBC-Runde.



Hi reigi,

ja geht er. Unterhalb des Trails verläuft eine Straße. Oben auf dem Hügel gibt es so eine kleine Lichtung mit 2 Holzbänken für eine Pause   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (26. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi reigi,
> 
> ja geht er. Unterhalb des Trails verläuft eine Straße. Oben auf dem Hügel gibt es so eine kleine Lichtung mit 2 Holzbänken für eine Pause
> 
> Jörg



So weit bin ich noch nicht gekommen oder wir meinen wirklich 2 verschiedene Trails. Aber wurzelig ist meiner auch.


----------



## IGGY (8. März 2004)

Hi
Hat jemand von Euch vor an diesen Terminen dort zu fahren?
http://baumspezialist.be/prattdreivers/randonnees.html


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2004)

Tach auch.

Ich hatte vor, ein paar der Termine mitzumachen, dann aber jeweils die längste Distanz, muß sich ja auch lohnen.  Die Belgier haben wirklich meist schöne Strecken, soll heißen, es wird schlammig, steinig, steil und eine Allergie gegen Singeltrails gibts dort auch nicht. Die Teilnahmegebühr ist gering und die Verpflegung top, da die Touren oft gesponsert werden. 
Komischerweise taucht in der Liste der Lauf Olne-Spa nicht auf, war immer ein Klassiker Anfang April. Ist aber kein Problem, habe ich als GPS Track, sehr empfehlenswert.
Ich schätze auch, das ein paar Eifeler  mitmachen werden, man kann sich ja vor den Terminen absprechen, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft  etc.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## IGGY (9. März 2004)

Also ich hatte vor die Rundfahrten zu fahren die max 30-50km von Aachen entfernt sind. Da ich Geografisch kein Ass bin muß ich erstmal gucken welche das dann sind   ! Aber Eupen auf jedenfall!


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Komischerweise taucht in der Liste der Lauf Olne-Spa nicht auf, war immer ein Klassiker Anfang April...



@Michael: Habe vor ein paar Tagen nochmal alle Termine per Post bekommen...muß nur noch nachschauen, ob das mit den Terminen auf meiner Homepage übereinstimmt und ggf. abgleichen. Wenn ich deinen Klassiker finde, melde ich mich.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Spa ist aber schon 'ne ganze Ecke weg !


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

@Iggy: Hättest das Thema besser hier untergebracht...

@Mod: Bitte verschieben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. März 2004)

Schieb 
Naja Spa würde ich auch fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Komischerweise taucht in der Liste der Lauf Olne-Spa nicht auf, war immer ein Klassiker Anfang April...



@Michael: Kann ich auch auf dem Flyer nicht finden und die Termine stimmen genau mit denen, die ich veröffentlicht habe, überein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael: Kann ich auch auf dem Flyer nicht finden und die Termine stimmen genau mit denen, die ich veröffentlicht habe, überein.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallöle,

Olne Spa findet dieses Jahr am 11.04 statt, guckst du hier. Ist leider der Ostersonntag. Mir fällt grad ein, am Ostermontag hatte ich auch einen Termin, stimmt, Rund um Köln als Jedermann   Olne Spa wäre dann ja die optimale Vorbereitung  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist leider der Ostersonntag...



Hi,

dann kann ich jetzt schon absagen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. März 2004)

Was ist das denn für ein Termin. Sehr toll gelegt   
Naja es gibt ja auch noch andere Randonnees!


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

 habe einmal einen Termin für Eupen eingetragen. Wer Interesse hat: hier

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe einmal einen Termin für Eupen eingetragen. Wer Interesse hat: hier
> Grüße
> Holger



Super Holger. Das Event sollte man echt nicht verpassen. Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder fit. Aber fahre die Tour eh sehr gemütlich. Lohnt sich dort wirklich schöne Bilder zu schießen. Außerdem nehme ich EVI   mit   

Viele grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> Olne Spa findet dieses Jahr am 11.04 statt, guckst du hier. Ist leider der Ostersonntag. Mir fällt grad ein, am Ostermontag hatte ich auch einen Termin, stimmt, Rund um Köln als Jedermann  Olne Spa wäre dann ja die optimale Vorbereitung
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,
 Heißt das, dass Du fahren würdest?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2004)

Zitat:
Original geschrieben von on any sunday
Hallöle,

Olne Spa findet dieses Jahr am 11.04 statt, guckst du hier. Ist leider der Ostersonntag. Mir fällt grad ein, am Ostermontag hatte ich auch einen Termin, stimmt, Rund um Köln als Jedermann  Olne Spa wäre dann ja die optimale Vorbereitung  



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Heißt das, dass Du fahren würdest?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Solange kein Dauerregen angesagt wird, würde ich deine Frage mit JA beantworten, dann allerdings wirklich als lockere Runde (hüstel).   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

 ich dachte, da muss man sich vorher anmelden? Ausserdem fahre ich immer nur lockere Runden. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## reigi (20. März 2004)

Euch ist bekannt, dass man die 70km-Runde auch mit Zeitnahme fahren kann?

Ich überlege auch, ob ich dieses Jahr nicht mal dort starten soll.


----------



## IGGY (20. März 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Euch ist bekannt, dass man die 70km-Runde auch mit Zeitnahme fahren kann?
> 
> Ich überlege auch, ob ich dieses Jahr nicht mal dort starten soll.


Hi
Also ich hatte nicht vor die Runde auf Zeit zu fahren. Wollte nur für den Gaudi mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (20. März 2004)

Hallo,

wer fährt denn von Euch am 28. März in Eupen mit?
Wir (de Prattdreivers) wollten uns um 9:00 Uhr an der Einschreibung treffen.


----------



## Sunshinebiker (20. März 2004)

Hallo miteinander

wollte euch nur mitteilen das morgen in Aubel ( Start: Hall Omnisports in 4880 Aubel ) ab 8.00 Uhr auch eine Randonnèe ist.
Mit Strecken bis 40 km.

yip
Martin


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

pratt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt denn von Euch am 28. März in Eupen mit?
> Wir (de Prattdreivers) wollten uns um 9:00 Uhr an der Einschreibung treffen.



Hi Mio,

Jo, da kommen ein paar von uns und hier kann man sich sogar eintragen. Ich bin auch um 9 an der Einschreibung.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich dachte, da muss man sich vorher anmelden? Ausserdem fahre ich immer nur lockere Runden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger,

für Olne Spa kann man sich online anmelden, muß man aber nicht, am Start nur 8 EUR abdrücken und sich quälen. Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das du nur lockerer 140 km Runden fährst.   

Grüsse 

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2004)

Moin, 
  ich habe den Termin für Eupen etwas abgepasst:



gemeinsamer Start
Tempo wie jeder will. Gruppe oder alleine
Nach dem Zieleinlauf gemeinsames Beisammensein zum Klönen 
  Ich hoffe, die Änderungen sind OK. Den letzten Punkt finde ich wichtig, da wir immer nur stumpf hintereinander herfahren und bis zum Grillen dauert es ja noch etwas.

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> für Olne Spa kann man sich online anmelden, muß man aber nicht, am Start nur 8 EUR abdrücken und sich quälen. Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das du nur lockerer 140 km Runden fährst.
> 
> ...


 Klar locker. 
 Kommt ja darauf an, wie man die fährt, wie im Auto:
 Düren Hamburg -> Tacho Anschlag == Stress
 Düren Hamburg -> Tempomat 120 == locker

 Immer so fahren, dass da noch Reserver sind. (Ohhh, altkluge Sprüche)

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (23. März 2004)

Huhu

Nach langer Pause wollte ich auch noch einmal mit fahren mit euch und da dachte ich mir so eine Rundfahrt ist bestimmt ein guter wieder Einstieg in die neue Saison.Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig nachsehen mit mir wenn ich beim fahren nicht mit euch reden kann , mir wird wohl noch ein wenig die Luft fehlen dazu   
Also bis denne


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. März 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> Nach langer Pause wollte ich auch noch einmal mit fahren mit euch und da dachte ich mir so eine Rundfahrt ist bestimmt ein guter wieder Einstieg in die neue Saison.Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig nachsehen mit mir wenn ich beim fahren nicht mit euch reden kann , mir wird wohl noch ein wenig die Luft fehlen dazu
> Also bis denne



Hi Twiggy,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Nach 3-wöchiger Krankheit und reichlich Antibiotika fehlt mir auch die Luft zum quatschen   
Würde sagen, wir können uns Sonntag gut ergänzen.   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Twiggy,
> 
> das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Nach 3-wöchiger Krankheit und reichlich Antibiotika fehlt mir auch die Luft zum quatschen
> Würde sagen, wir können uns Sonntag gut ergänzen.
> ...


Dann werde ich mir wohl meinen Discman mitbringen. Scheint ja eine ruhige Runde zu werden


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Eupen am Sonntag

Da ich mit dem Auto an Düren und Stolberg vorbeikomme, wollte ich anfragen, wie es mit Fahrgemeinschaften ausschaut, würde sich ja anbieten.

Falls ich am Sonntag nicht kommen sollte, haben mich meine Tourbegleiter am Samstag irgendwo im Bergischen gelyncht.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## "TWIGGY" (24. März 2004)

@spitfire4 

na drei wochen ist doch fast nichts    ich komm seit einiger zeit nicht mehr aus dem kranksein raus   

@ Iggy 

kannst ja für unsere verpflegung sorgen damit die nicht langweilig wird    ach ja und rpo35 ist ja auch dabei der sorgt schon dafür das jemand sich mit dir unterhält....denke das du dann aber nicht mehr zu worte kommst


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich komm seit einiger zeit nicht mehr aus dem kranksein raus   ...bei Wind und Wetter biken...das hilft !...und rpo35 ist ja auch dabei der sorgt schon dafür das jemand sich mit dir unterhält....denke das du dann aber nicht mehr zu worte kommst...LOL, während Jörgs Lachkrämpfen mach ich Pause...



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich mir wohl meinen Discman mitbringen. Scheint ja eine ruhige Runde zu werden



Hey IGGY,

Du bist doch gut drauf. Dann nehme doch auf dem Rücken einen Ghettoblaster mit. Dann haben wir alle was von der Musik   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey IGGY,
> 
> Du bist doch gut drauf. Dann nehme doch auf dem Rücken einen Ghettoblaster mit. Dann haben wir alle was von der Musik
> 
> ...


 Hey Jörg,

 bin ich auf dem Bahnhof oder in der Natur?  
 immer "Easy biking". Bäume ansehen, höre den Vögeln zu. Geniesse den Frühling. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jörg,
> 
> bin ich auf dem Bahnhof oder in der Natur?
> 
> ...



Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jörg,
> 
> bin ich auf dem Bahnhof oder in der Natur?
> immer "Easy biking". Bäume ansehen, höre den Vögeln zu. Geniesse den Frühling.
> ...


Ich habe auch eine Wellness CD mit Tier und Waldgeräuschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch eine Wellness CD mit Tier und Waldgeräuschen!


 Den Müll kenne ich aus der Sauna.  Klingt wie ein Soundchip aus den frühen 80iger Jahren. Da wird das dann wohl eine EB Einheit bei mir.


----------



## Happy_User (25. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Eupen am Sonntag
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft stimme eigetlich immer zu. Dieses Mal werde ich aber schon viel am Abend packen, damit ich nicht noch früher aufstehen muss.  Würde sagen, wir treffen uns dann an der Grenze. 

 Mal eine andere Frage: Wie sieht es den bei diesem Wetter im Bergischen aus? Ich wollte da nächste Woche mal ne Runde fahren. Alles tiefer Schlamm oder gut fahrbar?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft stimme eigetlich immer zu. Dieses Mal werde ich aber schon viel am Abend packen, damit ich nicht noch früher aufstehen muss.  Würde sagen, wir treffen uns dann an der Grenze.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich genauso! Aber danke für das Angebot


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. März 2004)

Nicht vergessen,

uns wird eh ne Stunde Schlaf geraubt. Die Uhren werden umgestellt   
Also ich muß dann nach jetziger Zeit um 05:00 Uhr aufstehen. Ist doch easy    Dann bin ich meinem Element   
Vielleicht kann ich doch mit euch mithalten, weil ihr dann noch müde seit.
@Iggy, also nix Discman oder Ghettoblaster. Streichhölzer sind gefragt   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2004)

Huhu Leute,

hat sich noch ein Kumpel angemeldet der mitfahren will...bin erst um 10:00 Uhr am Start ! Hoffe, wir sehen uns trotzdem hinterher !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Leute,
> 
> hat sich noch ein Kumpel angemeldet der mitfahren will...bin erst um 10:00 Uhr am Start ! Hoffe, wir sehen uns trotzdem hinterher !
> 
> ...


Gibste halt was Gas Kerl


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2004)

jo, mach ich...


----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wie war's aus eurer Sicht ? Hoffe, Jörg hat ein paar Bilder gemacht !

Wir, Boris und ich, sind also um 9:30 uhr in Roetgen los und es war bei -3° Grad doch recht frisch...  ...Also warm angezogen und nachher kräftig geschwitzt. An der ersten Verpflegung haben wir noch ein paar Bekannte vom BSV Profi getroffen, mit denen wir dann 'ne Weile zusammen gefahren sind.



















Alle Bilder gibt's hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. März 2004)

nabend zusammen

also ich muss sagen was die da auf die beine gestellt haben   respekt
tolle trails gute verpflegung und jede menge nette leute die mich gegrüßt haben wenn sie an mir vorbei gefahren sind   
nun ich denke für meine erste große tour dieses jahr waren die 60 km doch schon heftig,aber da ich es ja geschafft habe denke ich das ich positive in die zukunft schauen kann.

bis zum nächsten mal ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> wie war's aus eurer Sicht ? Hoffe, Jörg hat ein paar Bilder gemacht !
> Grüsse Ralph



Joo, habe Bilder gemacht. Die gibt es aber erst ab Montagmittag.
Ansonsten wars, wie immer in Eupen, super. Mist, daß Olne-Spa-Olne Ostern sein muß. Da bin ich in Urlaub   . Bis morgen.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (28. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Joo, habe Bilder gemacht. Die gibt es aber erst ab Montagmittag.
> Ansonsten wars, wie immer in Eupen, super. Mist, daß Olne-Spa-Olne Ostern sein muß. Da bin ich in Urlaub   . Bis morgen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Es gibt immer Gründe einen Urlaub zu unterbrechen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Lockeres Warmfahren mit dem Rennrad, dann wechseln auf das MTB und zum Cooldown back mit dem Rennrad. 

 @all
 War eine feine Runde zu der sich auch eine genauso feine Runde eingefunden hatte. Müssten so ca. 12 heimatlose gewesen sein, die sich trotz gestohlener Stunde um 8:30 auf dem Parkplatz Lichtenbusch zur gemeinsamen Weiterfahrt versammelt hatten. Bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen (irgendwo < 0) ging es dann gegen 9: und ein paar zerquetschte an die Bezwingung der Trails de Eupen. 





 An dessen Ende, so gegen 14:00, dann ein gemeinsames Kaffee und Kuchen essen stand. Vereinzelt wurde auch schon ein Apfelschorlen ähnliches Getränk mit Schaum erblickt.
 Der Rest dieses sonnigen Ausfluges darf  von Jörg mit Leben gefüllt werden, kleinere Schlammlöcher, Tragepassagen, Wurzeltrails. 

 Ach, olne-spa-olne, es kann nur noch wärmer werden. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## pratt (29. März 2004)

Ranonnee in Eupen unseren Bericht findet Ihr hier:
http://baumspezialist.be/prattdreivers/2004pratt/040328-eupen.html


----------



## IGGY (29. März 2004)

Aehm Olne-Spa-Olne?????
Sind das nicht zwei verschiedene Veranstaltungen? Spa kommt zuerst (Ostern) und Olne danach?


----------



## Happy_User (29. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm Olne-Spa-Olne?????
> Sind das nicht zwei verschiedene Veranstaltungen? Spa kommt zuerst (Ostern) und Olne danach?


 Moin Ingo,

 wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, ist olne-spa-olne die 70 km Fernfahrt. Hier der Link zur aktuellen Seite. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (29. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ingo,
> 
> wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, ist olne-spa-olne die 70 km Fernfahrt. Hier der Link zur aktuellen Seite.
> 
> ...


Habe da gerade mal geschaut. Hast wohl recht. Aber Spa gibt es auch noch. Nur der Termin scheint nicht zu stimmen. Der 6 April ist Dienstags. entweder meinen die den 4 oder den 11 April. Wenn es der 4 April ist werde ich dabei sein. Ostern nicht, da bekomme ich sonst Ärger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten uns mit mehr als 12 Leuten am Grenzübergang getroffen.
Vor dem Start waren wir noch alle am Parkplatz zusammen, doch dann sind wir in alle Himmelrichtungen ausgeschwärmt. Wir hatten uns darauf geeinigt, daß jeder so fahren soll wie er möchte. Auch wurden verschiedene Strecken gefahren. Ich habe es, wie schon erwähnt, wegen vorheriger Krankheit ruhiger angehen lassen. Dafür habe ich einige schöne Fotos geschossen.
Die findet man hier: VTT-Eupen 

Noch ne lustige Geschichte. An dem sehr steilen Trail fast zum Ende hin durch den Tannenwald, habe ich mich für schöne Fotos hinter einem Busch postiert. Bei jedem Foto hats geblitzt und die Leute haben sich durch den Schreck reihenweise abgelegt.





Mit wilden belgischen Schimpwörtern wurde ich von meinem schönen Platz vertrieben    

Am Ende haben wir noch kurz zusammengesessen. Dann kam auch noch Ralph mit seinem Kumpel Boris dazu, die ja später losgefahren sind.





Es war mal wieder ein Topveranstaltung. Und das Wetter war so, wie wir es alle verdient haben.    
Der übliche Spruch zum Schluß.
Jeder der zu Hause geblieben ist schön und heftig ärgern   . So etwas gibts nicht alle Tage   


Vielen Dank an die Toporganistation des RSK-EUPEN     


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe den Flyer für Olne-Spa-Olne eingescannt. Für alle, die am 11.04. keine Ostereier suchen wollen oder müssen, habe ich die Ausschreibung angehängt.

 Sollte bei mir nichts dazwischen kommen, werde ich persönlich von dem guten Ruf der Veranstaltung überzeugen.  Angestrebte Startzeit 9:00.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (29. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der zu Hause geblieben ist schön und heftig ärgern   . So etwas gibts nicht alle Tage
> Jörg



Unterschreibe ich so wie du geschrieben hast blind!!!

Tolle Fotos hast du geschossen. 
Übrigens: ich könnt schon wieder


----------



## reigi (29. März 2004)

wer noch mehr Bilder von Eupen sehen möchte, findet hier welchen:
http://www.felix-haenel.de.vu/


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens: ich könnt schon wieder



Ich kann immer...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (29. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann immer...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Und das in Eurem Alter? Respekt


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wurde ja schon fast alles gesagt, die belgische Nachbarn haben wieder eine heftige Tour durch die Ardennen gezaubert, leckere Schlammpackungen, rutschige Trails und jede Menge Wurzelbehandlung. Ich hoffe nur, das das die letzte Wintertour für die nächsten Monate war.   

Eine kleine Karte vom Streckenverlauf, GPS Daten auf meiner Heimseite.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...leckere Schlammpackungen, rutschige Trails und jede Menge Wurzelbehandlung...



Jau, so sind die Belgier...  ...mir taten meine neuen Teile so leid...  ...Kurbel, Kette und Kasette...naja; "that's life"...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine kleine Karte vom Streckenverlauf...auf meiner Heimseite....



Huhu Michael,

die Karte hilft nem Laien aber nicht wirklich weiter oder !?
Ich hoffe, ich konnte mir wenigstens einen Teil der Trails merken...bei trockenen Verhältnissen bestimmt ein Genuß !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bin heute Nordwanderweg, Vichtbach, Hassel...das ganze Paket halt gefahren...sogar die Senke war trocken !!


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Michael,
> 
> die Karte hilft nem Laien aber nicht wirklich weiter oder !?
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte mir wenigstens einen Teil der Trails merken...bei trockenen Verhältnissen bestimmt ein Genuß !
> ...



Huhu Ralph,

die Karte soll ja auch nur Laien wie dir   eine Übersicht geben, wo es ungefähr langgegangen ist. Profis wie ich   helfen dann Laien wie dir mittels GPS die Strecke nochmal nachzufahren. Gibt bestimmt ab Roetgen eine nette Sommertour. 

Dummerweise hast du mich durch deinen Kommentar dazu gebracht, nochmal nach digitalen Karten von Belgien zum GPS Missbrauch  zu suchen. Mist, gibt es inzwischen, guckst du IGN Belgien. Habe ich mir natürlich sofort bestellt. Du bist es schuld. 

War gestern auch wieder in der Gegend um (B)Roetgen unterwegs, allerdings mit meinem schwarzen Strassenflitzer, Hasselbachgraben habe ich deswegen ausgelassen. 

Salve

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (31. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

 ich habe mich gestern einmal auf Deinen Spuren durchs Ahrtal bewegt. Klasse Runde. Ich habe zwar nicht ganz Deine Route gefunden, so dass ich ein paar HM mehr gemacht habe, aber durchweg klasse. Super Wetter, und da in der Woche, keine Wanderer. 
 Als ich dann zu Hause Deine und meine Routenaufzeichnung übereinander gelegt habe, hat sich zumindest eine Frage geklärt: Hat Michael Klauen? Nein. 
 Ich habe ein paar Einstiege einfach nicht gefunden, und muss dann ein paar HM über Dir einen Trail gewählt haben.  Wollte mir schon zuerst auf der Rückfahrt für das nächste Mal ein paar Karabiner bei Globetrotter kaufen. 
 Kann die Runde auf jeden Fall jedem Trailjunky empfehlen. 

 Allerdings sollte man bei schönem Wetter und möglichst nicht alleine Fahren. Selbst die WABs laden zum Zerlegen ein.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## five40 (1. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise hast du mich durch deinen Kommentar dazu gebracht, nochmal nach digitalen Karten von Belgien zum GPS Missbrauch  zu suchen. Mist, gibt es inzwischen, guckst du IGN Belgien. Habe ich mir natürlich sofort bestellt. Du bist es schuld.



sieht dann so aus:





oder hier in groß 

cu,
five40


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe mich gestern einmal auf Deinen Spuren durchs Ahrtal bewegt. Klasse Runde. Ich habe zwar nicht ganz Deine Route gefunden, so dass ich ein paar HM mehr gemacht habe, aber durchweg klasse. Super Wetter, und da in der Woche, keine Wanderer.
> Als ich dann zu Hause Deine und meine Routenaufzeichnung übereinander gelegt habe, hat sich zumindest eine Frage geklärt: Hat Michael Klauen? Nein.
> ...



Hallo Holger,

Urlaub, oder was?. Neid. Schön, das da eine Rückmeldung kommt und das es dir gefallen hat. Man könnte die Tracks auch noch am Rechner verfeinern, ist mir aber dann doch zu viel Arbeit.  Stimmt, ein paar Stellen sind etwas kritisch und nichts für absolute Beginners, aber was zur Hölle sind den WABs und warum kann man die zerlegen?   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2004)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht dann so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo three60 

sieht gut aus, dann taugt die CD ja was.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> aber was zur Hölle sind den WABs und warum kann man die zerlegen?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hi Micha,

mit WABs meint der Holger die sogenannten Waldautobahnen. Also schön breite Wege. Und selbst die waren dort teilweise so schwer zu fahren, daß man sich oder sein Material dort zerlegen konnte.   
So langsam werde ich mir wohl auch mal das GPS Teil zulegen.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (1. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> Urlaub, oder was?. Neid. Schön, das da eine Rückmeldung kommt und das es dir gefallen hat. Man könnte die Tracks auch noch am Rechner verfeinern, ist mir aber dann doch zu viel Arbeit.  Stimmt, ein paar Stellen sind etwas kritisch und nichts für absolute Beginners, aber was zur Hölle sind den WABs und warum kann man die zerlegen?
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 auch wenn Jörg schon die *W*ald*A*uto*B*ahn erklärt hat, hier noch etwas Senf von mir zu dem Thema.
 Na ja, die WAB konnte ich auch nicht zerlegen, aber einige davon haben alles getan, mich zu zerlegen. Da baut man recht schnell Geschwindigkeit auf und die Geröllbrocken, die dann da plötzlich unmotiviert auf den Wegen liegen, sind nicht ohne. Für alle die nur unsere WABs von der WBTS kennen, man kann den Zustand mit den Autobahnen und Strassen in den neuen Bundesländern nach der Grenzöffnung vergleichen. 
 Da auch ich zu faul war, Montag Abend die Daten noch zu überarbeiten, haben sich doch kleinere Routenunterschiede ergeben.
 Die Gelberunde ist von Dir, blau ist meiner einer.





 Durch diese wenigen Millimeter Unterschied in der Draufsicht, ergab sich dann folgendes Höhenprofil: 






 Ein paar Unterschiede in der Vergrößerung. Gleich nach dem Start. Dadurch bin ich aber auf einem schönen Trail durch einen Weinberg gelandet.  Hammerhart war es vor der Marke: Einstieg Trail. Da habe ich noch ein Foto gemacht und sollte morgen aus der Entwicklung kommen. Ich muss da ein paar HMs über Deiner Runde gewesen sein, weil ohne Karabiner und Seil ging es da nicht mehr weiter.





 Besonders schön für alle, die sich auf die Alpen vorbereiten wollen, ist der nächste Ausschnitt. Ich hab keine Ahnung wo Du da gefahren bist. Ich hab mich die Steigung hochgekurbelt und bin langsam runter gerollt, um anschliessend den klasse Trail zu nehmen, wo ich nach 20 m dann mein Fahrrad auf den Rücken genommen habe, und in Serpentinen den Berg bis Aussicht 1 hoch bin. Von da an das gleiche noch einmal Richtung Aussicht 2. Nette Abwechslung zum Kurbeln.  Kräftigt auch den Rücken.





 Wir sollten uns vielleicht noch einmal zusammentun, um diese Runde, oder eine Variation gemeinsam zu fahren. 
 Ich setze in der WBTS einen Link auf diesen Task, da er hier ja eigentlich fehl am Platz ist.

 Alle Bilder in groß:
Übersicht
Höhenprofil
Details 1
Details 2

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> auch wenn Jörg schon die *W*ald*A*uto*B*ahn erklärt hat, hier noch etwas Senf von mir zu dem Thema.
> Na ja, die WAB konnte ich auch nicht zerlegen, aber einige davon haben alles getan, mich zu zerlegen. Da baut man recht schnell Geschwindigkeit auf und die Geröllbrocken, die dann da plötzlich unmotiviert auf den Wegen liegen, sind nicht ohne. Für alle die nur unsere WABs von der WBTS kennen, man kann den Zustand mit den Autobahnen und Strassen in den neuen Bundesländern nach der Grenzöffnung vergleichen.
> ...



Klingt doch alles normal für die Ahr  

Bist am Anfang einfach eine zu früh abgebogen, danach muß man wirklich vor dem Trail am Hang ein wenig schieben oder tragen.
Vor der Aussicht 1, müßte die mit Hütte gewesen sein und Aussicht 2, Felsnase muß man nur dem Wanderweg rechts aufwärts folgen, wenn man sehr gut drauf ist, ist das alles fahrbar. 

Hatte auch vor die Tour bald als Termin einzutragen, unter Anfängertour und technisch anspruchslos.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hatte auch vor die Tour bald als Termin einzutragen, unter Anfängertour und technisch anspruchslos.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hört sich gut an...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. April 2004)

Hmmmm ... fast 2.000 Höhenmeter ... hört sich lecker an.   

Ich beobachte diesen Thread schon seit einiger Zeit. Bisher war mir die "Anreise" immer zu weit. Aber irgendwie reizt mich diese Ecke ja schon ...

Viel Spaß am Wochenende
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt doch alles normal für die Ahr
> 
> Bist am Anfang einfach eine zu früh abgebogen, danach muß man wirklich vor dem Trail am Hang ein wenig schieben oder tragen.
> Vor der Aussicht 1, müßte die mit Hütte gewesen sein und Aussicht 2, Felsnase muß man nur dem Wanderweg rechts aufwärts folgen, wenn man sehr gut drauf ist, ist das alles fahrbar.
> ...




Heyhey, wer räubert denn da im Gebiet vom Team Tomburg   

Hab hier mal ein nettes Bild von einem Trail im Ahrtal:






Is doch nicht schlecht, gell, ist auch tatsächlich fahrbar. 
Ihr könnt auch gerne mal beim TT mitfahren, wir sind doch des Öfteren im Ahrtal unterwegs.


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Heyhey, wer räubert denn da im Gebiet vom Team Tomburg



Kieke, staune, wunder mir, habt ihr das Gebiet gekauft, oder was? 
Der liebe Michael hat eben schon was gesehen von der Welt.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kieke, staune, wunder mir, habt ihr das Gebiet gekauft, oder was?
> Der liebe Michael hat eben schon was gesehen von der Welt.
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> ...



 ...Strecke gepachtet oder was...  jaja, diese Tomburger...


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kieke, staune, wunder mir, habt ihr das Gebiet gekauft, oder was?
> Der liebe Michael hat eben schon was gesehen von der Welt.
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> ...



 ...Strecke gepachtet oder was...  jaja, diese Tomburger...


----------



## Sunshinebiker (3. April 2004)

Morgen ist wieder eine Randoneè in 4650 Julèmont in Belgien, die Strecken 20-30-40-60 km, Start von 8.00 - 13.00, Einschreibung 3.50 Euro.
Ist 25 km von Kelmis und ca. 35 von Aachen.

  macht Laune   

Gruss Martin   

Guckst du hier http://www.schruff.de/
und hier http://www.psv-aachen.de/


----------



## five40 (3. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut aus, dann taugt die CD ja was. [belgian MAP]



Die Karte enthält keine Höhendaten für Profile. Auf der Karte sind leider auch keine Wanderwege markiert, da wär eine Papierkarte doch hilfreicher.

cu,
five40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. April 2004)

Hey ihr Spezialisten,

wer wildert hier wo rum ? Ihr alle wildert hier rum   
Macht doch nen eigenen Thread " Wer findet die besten Trails im Ahrtal " oder so auf   Dann klappts auch mit den Beiträgen   

Jetzt der Beitrag, der zu diesem Thread paßt:
Reinhard, Jürgen Stefan und ich haben uns heute morgen an der Eissporthalle Grefrath zur CTF des RSV Grefrath getroffen.
Los gings an der Eissporthalle erstmal relativ locker und flach. Dann gings weiter in Richtung Sücktelner Höhen. Dort kamen dann auch die ersten Trails ins Spiel.











Dann gings weiter über Felder und Wiesen nach Hinsbeck. Von dort weiter in die Wankumer Heide. Da kamen dann das Gelände wo wir uns richtig austoben konnten.











Und Stefan hat noch den neuen Doppelwopper XXXL getestet und für "gut" befunden





Anschließend ging es über Vinkrath zurück zum Startpunkt.
Es war eine sehr schöne, abwechslungsreiche Tour. Auch wenn das Profil nicht so aussieht, kamen doch auf knapp 58KM fast 500 Hm zusammen.
Außerdem war es doch durch die vielen kleinen, sehr steilen Anstiege relativ schwer Tempo zu machen. Wir sind das nächste Jahr wieder dabei.

Alle Fotos findet ihr hier: CTF-Grefrath 

So, bis zum nächsten Ausritt 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2004)

Ganz nett da oben in Grefrath. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, das es dort so waldreich ist.

Ich war heute erneut im Meroder Wald unterwegs. Nochmals die Tour für morgen abgefahren. Wird doch ganz schön singletraillastig und wurzelig


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett da oben in Grefrath. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, das es dort so waldreich ist.
> 
> Ich war heute erneut im Meroder Wald unterwegs. Nochmals die Tour für morgen abgefahren. Wird doch ganz schön singletraillastig und wurzelig



Huhu,

hats aber ganz nett Gas gegeben...  ...wir, Sandra, Marco und ich, waren heute auch turnen...aber ganz gemütlich !

Ich lade jetzt mal die Bilder hoch und das sind 'ne ganze Menge !
Also; Bilder und Bericht noch heute abend im WBTS-Thread.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (3. April 2004)

Ja, war wirklich ne nette Runde, die wir da gefahren sind. Das richtige für nen Samstag Mittag   
Vor allem die Mischung stimmte, sowohl von der Strecke  (von Asfalt bis Wurzeltrails war alles drin) als auch von der Gruppe her. Hat Spaß gemacht und das ist wohl die Hauptsache. 
Alle Bilder findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3915&ppuser=4821
Ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert. Ist das erste Mal, dass ich Bilder auf mtb-news hochgeladen habe.


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> hast aber ganz nett Gas gegeben...


Hat ganz bestimmt am "neuen" Rad gelegen ... 

@reigi: Auch schöne Bilder


----------



## on any sunday (7. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja ganz gut aus, wird also wie im letzten Jahr, morgens schweinekalt, aber trocken, jedenfalls von oben.  

Ich hatte vor so gegen 9:30 zu starten, wer will denn jetzt auch in Olne starten?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## reigi (8. April 2004)

ich hatte vor, in der Gruppe um 9.00 Uhr zu starten (mit Zeitnahme).


----------



## Happy_User (8. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich mache das bei mir von Samstag Abend und dem Wetter abhängig. Ich fröhne dem ersten Heimspiel der NFL Europe in Kölle. 
 Die Startzeit von Michael klingt ja human. 
 Michael, kannst Du noch einen Termin erstellen, dann würde ich dort eintragen, wenn ich teilnehme.

 Alternativ werde ich mit René die WBTS etwas unsicher machen. 

 Wie sehen die Planungen für O-Mo aus? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich fröhne dem ersten Heimspiel der NFL Europe in Kölle...



Huhu,

hab Montag und Dienstag im Hotel (war ja in Berlin) nen ganzen Klub um mich rum gehabt; meine Güte haben die Jungs die Räume verdunkelt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (11. April 2004)

So, jetzt muß ich euch doch mal schnell berichten, wie es mir mit meinem Vorhaben in Olne zu starten ergangen ist:
Gestern abend schon Rad ins Auto verladen, Tasche gepackt und Rad-Klamotten rausgelegt . Heute morgen 6 Uhr aufgestanden, bei bester Laune gefrühstückt und Rad-Klamotten angezogen. Ich bücke mich, um die Tasche vom Boden aufzuheben....     ... und komme nicht mehr hoch. Wahrscheinlich ein Hexenschuß und zwar so schlimm, dass ich meine Frau bitten musste, mir die Bike-Hose wieder auszuziehen. 
Jetzt sitze ich hier, gut mit Voltaren eingecremt, mit dem Heizkissen im Rücken und hoffe, die alten morschen Knochen bald wieder bewegen zu können. Das einzig positive ist, dass ich das gesamte Rennen Paris-Roubaix ausgiebig genießen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. April 2004)

Hi Reigi,

ja, so kann's passieren in unserm Alter...
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2004)

Dann lass dich mal von deiner Frau gut pflegen. Gute Besserung!


----------



## XCRacer (11. April 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig positive ist, dass ich das gesamte Rennen Paris-Roubaix ausgiebig genießen durfte.



Warum soll es dir besser gehen als mir?! 

Da ich gestern abend ausgibig die kroatische Küche genießen durfte (ölig und sehr scharf), konnte ich mich heute nicht weiter als 5m vom Pott weg bewegen


----------



## Happy_User (11. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 da wünsche ich Euch mal gute Beserung. Ich hab das ja schon immer gewusst: Kölsch ist nicht gesund. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @Reigi: Musst Du nicht mit einem Hexenschuss zum Arzt? Das ist doch ein eingeklemmter Nerv, oder irre ich da? 
 Bezüglich Alter kann ich dich aber beruhigen: Es liegt nicht nur am Alter. ich habe 20ig jährige kennen gelernt, die auf der Couch einen Hexenschuss bekommen haben. Halt dumm gelaufen.

 Noch einen schönen O-Mo.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (12. April 2004)

Vielen Dank an alle für die guten Wünsche. Heute geht es mir schon wieder etwas besser, aber an Biken brauche ich im Augenblick noch nicht zu denken. Naja, will hoffen, dass ich bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder fit bin.

@ Holger: zum Doc fahre ich heute morgen. Mal sehen, ob er meine Diagnose bestätigt.
@ Rene: ebenfalls gute Besserung. Hattest du denn wenigstens einen Fernseher auf dem Pott?


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt muß ich euch doch mal schnell berichten, wie es mir mit meinem Vorhaben in Olne zu starten ergangen ist:
> Gestern abend schon Rad ins Auto verladen, Tasche gepackt und Rad-Klamotten rausgelegt . Heute morgen 6 Uhr aufgestanden, bei bester Laune gefrühstückt und Rad-Klamotten angezogen. Ich bücke mich, um die Tasche vom Boden aufzuheben....     ... und komme nicht mehr hoch. Wahrscheinlich ein Hexenschuß und zwar so schlimm, dass ich meine Frau bitten musste, mir die Bike-Hose wieder auszuziehen.
> Jetzt sitze ich hier, gut mit Voltaren eingecremt, mit dem Heizkissen im Rücken und hoffe, die alten morschen Knochen bald wieder bewegen zu können. Das einzig positive ist, dass ich das gesamte Rennen Paris-Roubaix ausgiebig genießen durfte.



Na dann gute Besserung,

jetzt aber der fällige Bericht aus den Ardennen. Olne war wieder eine Reise wert. Die lieben Belgier verwöhnten einen bei den Auffahrten mit den steilsten Asphaltstücken, die Singeltrails waren von erlesener Qualität, allerdings fast immer sehr matschig, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert. , schöne Aussichten auf die belgischen Hügel, trotz Kälte und hoher Bewölkung, und die Verpflegung war wieder top.

Die Strecke wurde teilweise gegenüber letzten Jahr geändert, teilweise auch in der entgegengesetzten Richtung befahren. Es waren ca. 65 km und 1600 hm. 

Karte der Strecke

Gegen entsprechenden Frittenzuschuss wäre ich bereit, die Tour im Laufe des Sommers nochmal zu fahren und den Guide zu spielen, GPS sei Dank.   Ein paar Streckenteile müssten aber umfahren werden, da sie z.B. über abgesperrte Wiesen führten. Die Strecke von 2003 kann man aber ohne Probleme nachfahren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (14. April 2004)

on any sunday
 Gegen entsprechenden Frittenzuschuss wäre ich bereit schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> schon verloren. Ich besorge den Einweg-Grill und Erdinger.
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2004)

*07.08.2004 - Monschau Marathon Bike: * Die original Strecke des Monschau Marathon kann am Samstag den 07.08. ab 16.00 Uhr abgefahren werde.

Interessierte Biker treffen sich um 15.30 Uhr auf dem Dorfplatz in Konzen. Ausklang ist bei der Nudelparty im Festzelt. 

www.monschau-marathon.de | www.tv-konzen.de

So war der Monschau Marathon BIKE 2003 !


----------



## IGGY (26. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *07.08.2004 - Monschau Marathon Bike: * Die original Strecke des Monschau Marathon kann am Samstag den 07.08. ab 16.00 Uhr abgefahren werde.
> 
> Interessierte Biker treffen sich um 15.30 Uhr auf dem Dorfplatz in Konzen. Ausklang ist bei der Nudelparty im Festzelt.
> 
> ...


Da simmer dabei, dat is PRIIIHHHIIIMA .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Da simmer dabei, dat is PRIIIHHHIIIMA .....



Aber nicht mit René, weil der ist Dir ja zu langsam...


----------



## reigi (14. Juni 2004)

Wir waren am Sonntag in Gemmenich. War auch 'ne schöne Schlammschlacht, hat aber auch Riesenspaß gemacht. Waren auf 40km ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter und das fast nur auf Trails. Sollte man sich für nächstes Jahr vormerken.
Wie das in Belgien so üblich ist, klemmten nach der Rückkehr einige Prospekte mit Ankündigungen von Randonees unter dem Scheibenwischer. 
Einen neuen wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
Am 11. Juli in Bolland gibt es erstmals 2 Strecken über 58 und 90 km MIT Zeitnahme, Einschreibung 10 Euro, Voranmeldung (anscheinend) nicht nötig oder möglich. Alternativ Randonees mit 15, 25 oder 40 km (ohne Zeitnahme).
Bolland liegt kurz hinter dem Abzweig der A27 (Verviers usw.) von der E40 (Aachen-Lüttich), also gar nicht so weit von uns entfernt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Einen neuen wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> Am 11. Juli in Bolland gibt es erstmals 2 Strecken über 58 und 90 km MIT Zeitnahme, Einschreibung 10 Euro, Voranmeldung (anscheinend) nicht nötig oder möglich. ... also gar nicht so weit von uns entfernt.



Hey reigi,

hört sich gut an. Kann leider nicht. Man weiß mittlerweile bei den ganzen Veranstaltungen gar nicht mehr wo man fahren soll  Fahre am 10. Juli zum Erbeskopf-Bike-Marathon die 115KM Distanz und versuche dort mal die "grüne Wand" zu bezwingen.
Ist wohl aber nicht möglich  
Obwohl. Ich könnte ja dann am Sonntag zur Regeneration nach Bolland kommen und die 90Km fahren   
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Es klappt demnächst auch wieder mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt   

Bis denne   

Jörg


----------



## reigi (15. Juni 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Es klappt demnächst auch wieder mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> Jörg



Kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Das Angebot ist wirklich zur Zeit sehr groß. Mal sehen, ob ich dich wiedererkenne, wenn wir uns beim nächsten Mal sehen


----------



## Happy_User (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Reinhard,

 ich werde auch am 10ten über die kleinen Erbsen in Rheinland-Pfalz rollen.

 Holland mit Biergärten muss aber auch dem nächst mal wieder sein. Werde bloß vorher mal wieder ein ochenende einwerfen, bei dem ich nicht Sonntags um 5 oder 6 aufstehen musste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wird auf dauer etwas hart.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (22. August 2004)

wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich heute an der Randonee in Surister bei Jalhay teilgenommen. Surister liegt ca. 12km von Eupen entfernt auf einem Plateau in der Nähe der Gileppe-Talsperre. Bin, wie immer, früh losgefahren und hatte in ca. 1 Stunde von Heinsberg aus mein Ziel erreicht. 

Es wurden Strecken von 15, 30, 45 und 65 km-Länge angeboten und man konnte sich auf der Strecke bis ca. 5km vor dem Ziel entscheiden, ob man die 45er oder die 65er-Runde fuhr. Die Streckenführung verlief in Richtung der Gileppe-Talsperre, über deren Staumauer dann auch die Routenführung erfolgte. Im weiteren Verlauf erklommen wir dann auch das Dach des Hohen Venns. Zu ca. 70% bestand die Strecke aus Singletrails mit einigen auch technisch schwierigen Stücken. Es gab viele Wurzel- und Felsentrails. Das beste aber waren die sehr vielen Bach- und Flüßchen-Durchfahrten. So viele habe ich noch auf keiner Randonee angetroffen. Ich habe nicht gezählt, aber es dürften über 20 gewesen sein. Und bei nur einer einzigen gab es die Möglichkeit, über einen kleinen Steg zu fahren. Sonst musste man immer mittendurch. Gut, dass die Temperaturen sich im Laufe des Morgens nach oben bewegten.
Wie befürchtet war der Schlammanteil (auch durch die sumpfigen Streckenteile) ziemlich hoch, sodass die ständigen Anstiege und teilweise sogar die Abfahrten ziemlich Körner kosteten. So entschied ich mich, es für diesen Sonntag bei 45km und 1.000 Höhenmetern zu belassen. 

Die Versorgung nach der Tour und auch die Ausschilderung war auf gewohnt hohem belgischen Niveau (Bikewash, Duschgelegenheit, Würstchen vom Holzkohlegrill, kühle Getränke). Da macht den Belgiern so leicht keiner was vor. 
Fazit: eine zwar kraftraubende, aber durchaus gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer dicken Empfehlung für das nächste Jahr.

Bilder findet ihr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich heute an der Randonee in Surister bei Jalhay teilgenommen. http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4663


 Bin wird nach dem Lesen und dem Durchschauen der Bilder bewusst, das ich was verpasst habe.
 Klasse, Reinhard


----------



## reigi (26. September 2004)

Nachdem alle, die eigentlich mitfahren wollten, im Lauf des Samstags aus diversen Gründen abgesagt hatten, machte ich mich heute ganz früh auf die Socken, um die Randonee in Baelen zu fahren. Kurz vor acht erreichte ich mein Ziel und ging als einer der ersten auf die Strecke, die rund um die Gileppe-Talsperre führte.  Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es zu schlammig werden würde, aber von einigen Stellen abgesehen, hielt sich der Schlamm zurück und es ließ sich ganz gut fahren. 
Die Baelener hatten einige tolle Trails aufgespürt und für die Biker ausgeschildert. Vor allem ein ca. 2km langer, leicht abfallender Trail durch Waldwiesen in der Nähe von Eupen hat mich begeistert. Ansonsten war es eine schöne Mischung aus Singletrails, Schotterwegen, asfaltierte Straße und Uphills und teilweise kniffligen Downhills. 
Am Schluß hatte ich 50km und knapp 1000 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. 
Fazit: Gut 3 Stunden extremen Spaß gehabt. Toll organisiert (wie eigentlich in Belgien üblich). Und vor allen Dingen: *schön eingesaut*  
Immer wieder bemerkenswert ist die Teilnehmerzahl. Wo andere wegen des Wetters kneifen   , macht das anscheinend den Belgiern überhaupt nichts aus. Baelen ist zwar nur ein kleineres Örtchen, aber es war trotzdem total zugeparkt.
Ich habe einige Fotos geschossen, von denen die Hälfte aber leider nichts geworden sind. Leider auch die Digis vom Wiesentrail  
Wer den also mal kennenlernen will, muß nächstes Jahr in Baelen starten.
Alle übriggebliebenen Fotos findet ihr  hier


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2004)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Aubel mit? Ich habe vieleicht vor dort zu tarten. Jedoch alleine macht es keinen Spaß!


----------



## reigi (7. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Aubel mit? Ich habe vieleicht vor dort zu tarten. Jedoch alleine macht es keinen Spaß!



Komisch, hab' geantwortet, kann aber meine Antwort nicht finden. Egal, wenn's doppelt kommt   

Kann leider am Sonntag nicht, hab aber vor am nächsten Sonntag (17.10.) in Valkenburg zu starten.


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Aubel mit? Ich habe vieleicht vor dort zu tarten. Jedoch alleine macht es keinen Spaß!


 Ich hätte Lust. Frank hat letzten Sonntag auch davon gesprochen. Wie sieht's aus Fränkie?


----------



## Frank S. (8. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Lust. Frank hat letzten Sonntag auch davon gesprochen. Wie sieht's aus Fränkie?


Hallo,
tja ich muss leider absagen, habe mir irgendwo eine Erkältung eingefangen.   
Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider am Sonntag nicht, hab aber vor am nächsten Sonntag (17.10.) in Valkenburg zu starten.



@ reigi, habe umdisponiert,

fahre heute doch hoch an die See und würde dann nächste Woche auch in Valkenburg starten. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit und wir bekommen mal wieder nen lustiges Grüppchen zusammen. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (8. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ reigi, habe umdisponiert,
> 
> fahre heute doch hoch an die See und würde dann nächste Woche auch in Valkenburg starten. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit und wir bekommen mal wieder nen lustiges Grüppchen zusammen.
> 
> ...


Ist da auch eine Randonee? Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## IGGY (8. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Lust. Frank hat letzten Sonntag auch davon gesprochen. Wie sieht's aus Fränkie?


Und nu? Lieber Sonntag eine Tour ab der WBTS planen und dafür nächste Woche in Valkenburg starten?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da auch eine Randonee? Dann bin ich dabei!


Nööö, ist ja Holland und da nennt man das Toertocht    
Toertocht Valkenburg 
Muß echt gut sein die Strecke, met zware beklimmingen en steile afdalingen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Und nu? Lieber Sonntag eine Tour ab der WBTS planen und dafür nächste Woche in Valkenburg starten?


  Jau! Diesen So wbts. Nächsten So Beklimmingen in Valkenburg 

 Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wieviel Uhr in Vbg gestartet werden darf ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wieviel Uhr in Vbg gestartet werden darf ?


reigi schreibt von 08:00 Uhr - 10.00 Uhr. Und als Grenzlandfahrer weiß er das mit Sicherheit   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (8. Oktober 2004)

Werde aus der Webseite nicht ganz schlau. Ist das ein MTB oder RR rennen. Auf den Fotos nur RR

 grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jau! Diesen So wbts. Nächsten So Beklimmingen in Valkenburg
> 
> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wieviel Uhr in Vbg gestartet werden darf ?



Nabend,

je nach dem, wie sich das morgen entwickelt im Betrieb, komme ich auch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (8. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Werde aus der Webseite nicht ganz schlau. Ist das ein MTB oder RR rennen. Auf den Fotos nur RR
> 
> grüße
> 
> Holger



Ne, ne Holger, ist schon MTB. Die Jungs haben mich extra angeschrieben. Die Niederländer nennen unser geliebtes MTB auch ATB (AllTerrainBike). Aber der Rennradfahrer ist wirklich verwirrend. Mal sehen, ob die uns den Keutenberg hochjagen


----------



## IGGY (8. Oktober 2004)

Klasse    Da haben wir ja dann eine nette kleine Truppe für nächste Woche zusammen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse    Da haben wir ja dann eine nette kleine Truppe für nächste Woche zusammen!



Sorry, ich meinte jetzt Sonntag WBTS...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich meinte jetzt Sonntag WBTS...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


JO das habe ich schon so verstanden   
Währe aber toll wenn du nächste Woche auch mitkommst.


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> JO das habe ich schon so verstanden
> Währe aber toll wenn du nächste Woche auch mitkommst.



Geht leider nicht; Mama hat Geburtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Oktober 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 wer ist den von Euch jetzt am Sonntag in den NL dabei?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist den von Euch jetzt am Sonntag in den NL dabei?


 Bei trockener Witterung bin ich dabei !


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei trockener Witterung bin ich dabei !


Ich auch!


----------



## reigi (12. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> wer ist den von Euch jetzt am Sonntag in den NL dabei?
> 
> ...



Ich auch. Sollen wir eine Treff-Zeit ausmachen? Aber bitte nicht zu spät. Ihr kennt mich ja


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei trockener Witterung bin ich dabei !


Ich bin auch bei nasser Witterung dabei   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (12. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

 wie definieren wir trocken? Wann mus es trocken gewesen sein?

 So schön ist Holland auch nicht, dass ich dort im Regen kämpfen möchte. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So schön ist Holland auch nicht, dass ich dort im Regen kämpfen möchte.


Hast Du ne Ahnung   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> kämpfen


Kämpfen? Was hast du denn vor? Also wenn es am TZag vorher regnet ist es mir egal aber im Regen fahre ich nicht!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei trockener Witterung bin ich dabei !


Huhu
Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei  hab ein Leihbike bekommen von "IGGY`S" Bruder...tausend DANK 
Ich hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt und wir gemeinsam die Runde bestreiten.

Cu on sunday


----------



## Happy_User (13. Oktober 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei  hab ein Leihbike bekommen von "IGGY`S" Bruder...tausend DANK
> Ich hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt und wir gemeinsam die Runde bestreiten.
> 
> Cu on sunday


 Hi Twiggy,

 was ist den alles kaputt gegangen? Nur die Nabe oder auch die Gabel?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2004)

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn am Grenzübergang?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn am Grenzübergang?


Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt das sich jetzt manche    würde ich 08:00 Uhr am Grenzübergang Verschau auf der A4 / A76 sagen. Von dort sind es ja auch nochmal gut 20 KM.
Für alle die anders anfahren würde ich vorschlagen ~ 08:30 Uhr in Valkenburg am Start. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (14. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt das sich jetzt manche    würde ich 08:00 Uhr am Grenzübergang Verschau auf der A4 / A76 sagen. Von dort sind es ja auch nochmal gut 20 KM.
> Für alle die anders anfahren würde ich vorschlagen ~ 08:30 Uhr in Valkenburg am Start.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Guter Vorschlag Jörg! Bin ich mit einverstanden. Kurze Anfahrtbeschreibung, damit es euch nicht so geht wie mir im letzten Jahr: 
Autobahn 79, Abfahrt 4 "Hulsberg". Dann gehts den Berg runter Richtung Valkenburg. Unten in Valkenburg *links *abbiegen, die Straße macht nach ca. 200 Metern einen kleinen Rechtsknick (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Das ist der Oosterweg. Linkerhand findet ihr dann den Sportpark Oost.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## IGGY (14. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt das sich jetzt manche    würde ich 08:00 Uhr am Grenzübergang Verschau auf der A4 / A76 sagen. Von dort sind es ja auch nochmal gut 20 KM.
> Für alle die anders anfahren würde ich vorschlagen ~ 08:30 Uhr in Valkenburg am Start.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Okay drei Breiniger und ein Thundermountainer kommen dann zum Treffpunkt!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt das sich jetzt manche


 **AUFREG !!!** 

 

 Ist schon OK!
 Kann aber noch nicht verbindlich zusagen. Werde das wohl am Sonntag morgen kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich muß am Samstag bis 18:30Uhr arbeiten. Was mich aber nicht stört, wenn ich lese was bei Opel los ist. Da kann ich froh sein, das bei uns der Laden zZt. ganz gut läuft. Wenn die Geschäftsleitung das jetzt auch noch hinbekommt, das wir mit unseren Produkten nicht nur den Kunden zufrieden stellen, sondern damit auch noch Geld verdienen, dann bin ich restlos glücklich 

 Grüüüße


----------



## Happy_User (15. Oktober 2004)

@xcracer
 Da hast Du ja ganz bescheidene Wünsche.  Steht so etwas eigentlich in den Verträgen der Manager?? 
 Der Kunde soll sich von unserem Produkt angesprochen fühlen. Währe ja mal was neues. Ich kenne nur; .. bekomme Firmenwagen mit Chauffeur, Handy, PDA, Notebook, Gärtner, etc. 

 Pfui aus. Wochenende.

 Also ich werde am Sonntag den Weg nicht nach NL finden. Dat is mir doch etwas früh um im Schlamm zuspielen. Werde dann wohl, wenn ich radle, bei mir um die Ecke in die Eifel rollern. Soll da ja auch ganz nett sein.  Hab ich hier einmal gelesen. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann wohl, wenn ich radle, bei mir um die Ecke in die Eifel rollern. Soll da ja auch ganz nett sein.  Hab ich hier einmal gelesen.


Ohh wie aufregend,
mal was ganz neues  Auf zu neuen Ufern ihr ganzen bequemen vorderhaustürrumfahrer  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (16. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh wie aufregend,
> mal was ganz neues  Auf zu neuen Ufern ihr ganzen bequemen vorderhaustürrumfahrer
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Moin,

 mal kein Neid. Ich hab wenigstens ne Haustür, vor der ich fahren kann.  Miles und Altitudes incl. Bikewash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and Afterbike bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. Oktober 2004)

Aufgrund von der doch sehr schlechten Wetterprognose werde ich nicht mit nach NL kommen.
Zum einen will ich nicht in dem Schlamm , das Bike eines anderen unnötig die Gefahr eines Sturzes aussetzen , zum anderen will ich nicht unnötig krank werden bei den Witterungsverhältnissen  und geh dann lieber heute etwas Spinning machen und danach schön in die Sauna "relaxen"  
Und morgen vieleicht wenn das Wetter mitspielt (aber auch nur dann) eine kleine Runde fahren.
Allen die denoch fahren wünsche ich viel Spass 

Cu as


----------



## IGGY (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde Morgen um 6.45 Uhr aufstehen und mal schauen was der Himmel sagt. Wenn es schüttet lege ich mich wieder hin und schlafe noch eine Runde da ich Abends Nachtschicht habe!


----------



## Knax (16. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Morgen um 6.45 Uhr aufstehen und mal schauen was der Himmel sagt. Wenn es schüttet lege ich mich wieder hin und schlafe noch eine Runde da ich Abends Nachtschicht habe!


...Schönwetterfahrer   

kann ich dann morgen noch bei dir mitfahren, Ingo?
Knax


----------



## IGGY (16. Oktober 2004)

Klar. Ich werde Morgen um 7 Uhr bei Kai anrufen und klarstellen was wir machen! Wenn es schifft wie Sau dann gucken wir mal Nachmittags ob wir eine Runde drehen können. Wenn es Morgenfrüh trocken ist sind wir um 7.40 Uhr bei dir!


----------



## Knax (16. Oktober 2004)

...aber nur eine technisch anspruchsvolle runde   
Knax


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> mal kein Neid. Ich hab wenigstens ne Haustür, vor der ich fahren kann.


Naaa ja,
viel merkt man davon aber nicht    Aber vielleicht solltest Du die Umgebung der Haustür mal verlassen und Richtung Straße rollen  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (16. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa ja,
> viel merkt man davon aber nicht    Aber vielleicht solltest Du die Umgebung der Haustür mal verlassen und Richtung Straße rollen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Kuckst Du hier in Anhang:
   Habe aber die STrasse verloren.

   Grüße

    Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. Oktober 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber nur eine technisch anspruchsvolle runde
> Knax


Neustes Update in puncto Tour Morgen. Die Breiniger werden Morgen nicht mitfahren. Ist uns zu nass und zu schlammig. Vieleicht spielt ja der Wettergott am Nachmittag [email protected] Habe dir ja schon gesagt das ich mit Dir nichts mehr anderes fahre  
@Spitfire Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nun nicht krumm das ich so kurzfristig die Segel streiche? Habe dich doch


----------



## reigi (16. Oktober 2004)

@ Jörg und XCRacer
Sind wir denn die einzig aufrechten, schlammverliebten Biker oder kommt ihr auch nicht?
Ich fahre nur nicht, wenn es morgen aus Eimern regnet. Aber die Wettervorhersage sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus. Klamotten und Bike sind schon gepackt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Oktober 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg und XCRacer
> Sind wir denn die einzig aufrechten, schlammverliebten Biker oder kommt ihr auch nicht?
> Ich fahre nur nicht, wenn es morgen aus Eimern regnet. Aber die Wettervorhersage sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus. Klamotten und Bike sind schon gepackt.



Tja reigi, ist das Wetter zu schlecht sind sie zu schwach  Klar komme ich. Auch bei Sturzregen, Orkan, Erdbeben und was weiß ich nicht  Wenn man einmal naß ist, ist es doch eh schei..... egal. Bringe noch Guido, nen guten Kumpel mit. 

@all Grenzübergangverabreder. Da ihr ja kneift, werde ich NICHT AN DER GRENZE WARTEN und direkt nach Valkenburg fahren. 
@ reigi, wir treffen uns dann dort irgendwo am Start wo man bezahlt. Mich erkennst Du am IBC-Racing Team Dress in XXXXXL   

@ René, falls du auch kommst erkennen wir Dich wohl am IBC-Racing Team Dress in XS 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Spitfire Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nun nicht krumm das ich so kurzfristig die Segel streiche? Habe dich doch


Weiß ich doch,
ist doch nicht schlimm. So versaust Du wenigstens nicht unseren Schnitt von ca. 14 km/h  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hier ein Kurzbericht der Toertocht in Valkenburg. Tja, das Wetter war, wie erwartet, gut    So trafen sich Reiner, Guido und ich um die knapp 50 KM unter die Stollen zu nehmen.  Die ersten 20 Km waren nicht so prickelnd, da es meist über relativ breite Wald - und Wiesenwege ging. Doch nach der Streckenteilung ging es los. Tolle, teilweise stark ausgewaschene und steile Trailabfahrten mit diversen Anliegern in denen man mal die Schwerkraft testen konnte. Auch verlief die Strecke nun deutlich mehr durch bewaldetes Gebiet, so das auch einige sehr steile, schwer zu fahrende Anstiege mit bis zu 20% Steigung dabei waren. Auch der Schlammtrail war ne lustige Abweckslung. Apropos Schlamm, den gabs bis auf das kurze Stück überhaupt nicht. Die Strecke war fast komplett trocken. Insgesamt eine schöne  Tour, die jedoch hätte etwas länger sein können und trotz nur knapp 500HM wesentlich schwerer war als es scheint. Aber das kennt man ja von den Touren in Holland + Belgien.

Pics Toertocht Valkenburg 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein Kurzbericht der Toertocht in Valkenburg.


 Hübsche Bilder! Aber wer ist Reiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (17. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsche Bilder! Aber wer ist Reiner?



Der mit der blauen Jacke selbstverständlich 
 
Ich kann Jörg nur beipflichten. Hübsches kleines Ründchen mit einer netten Mischung aus Asfalt-, Feld- und Waldwegen und einigen tollen Trails. Hätte nur ein bisschen länger sein dürfen. Aber so war's auch in Ordnung, denn ich war pünktlich zum lecker Mittagessen wieder zu Haus.


... und hier meine Bilder (leider in der verkehrten Reihenfolge, aber ich lern's auch noch)


----------



## XCRacer (17. Oktober 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit der blauen Jacke selbstverständlich


 War mir klar!  Grüße an deinem Zwillingsbruder Reinhard


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> War mir klar!  Grüße an deinem Zwillingsbruder Reinhard


   Ohh je. Sorry Reinhard   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (17. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh je. Sorry Reinhard
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



vergeben und vergessen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Oktober 2004)

Tach,

wer hat Sonntag Lust De Hel van Zuid Limburg is met enkele prachtige beklimmingen in ons Heuvelland   
Ist in der Gegend von Valkenburg, wo wir letzte Woche waren. Allerdings ist diese Strecke waldreicher und soll aus sehr vielen ausgewaschen Hohlwegen bestehen  Treffpunkt 08:30 Uhr am Startpunkt Sportplatz. Reinhard und mein Kumpel starten auch wieder. Wenn Lust, kann man ja an die 50KM Runde noch die 25er dranhängen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (20. Oktober 2004)

Erfahrungsbericht (leider ohne Bilder) vom vorigen Jahr hier


----------



## IGGY (20. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> wer hat Sonntag Lust De Hel van Zuid Limburg is met enkele prachtige beklimmingen in ons Heuvelland
> Ist in der Gegend von Valkenburg, wo wir letzte Woche waren. Allerdings ist diese Strecke waldreicher und soll aus sehr vielen ausgewaschen Hohlwegen bestehen  Treffpunkt 08:30 Uhr am Startpunkt Sportplatz. Reinhard und mein Kumpel starten auch wieder. Wenn Lust, kann man ja an die 50KM Runde noch die 25er dranhängen.
> ...


Kai und Ich sind dabei. Können wir uns auch um 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang treffen da wir nicht genau wissen wo wir hin müßen!?


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,

mal sehen; evtl. komme ich auch mit. Treffpunkt am Grenzübergang wäre ideal !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kai und Ich sind dabei. Können wir uns auch um 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang treffen da wir nicht genau wissen wo wir hin müßen!?



Wir treffen uns mit ca. 6 leuten bei Reinhard in Dremmen ( bei Heinsberg ) und starten gemeinsam von da. Somit kommen wir von der anderen Seite über die Landstraßen gefahren. Ich spare so den riesen Bogen über Aachen.
Aber es ist doch ganz einfach zu finden. Von der Grenze sind es noch ca. 20 Minuten.

ROUTEBESCHRIJVING 
Autoweg A76 Geleen -Heerlen, afrit Schinnen. Abfahrt Nr. 3 an der E314 ( A76), 

Komende vanuit richting Heerlen: einde afrit rechts, na de overweg rechts richting centrum Schinnen. Einde weg(bij T-splitsing links richting Puth, vijfde straat bij het bordje Sport Complex rechtsaf tot aan de T-splitsing dan links en eerste weg links. Ter plekke zullen medewerkers van TWC Bergop u verder helpen met parkeren en inschrijven.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2004)

Bei den Wetteraussichten kommen ich auch. Können uns um 8Uhr am BAB Grenzübergang Vetschau an der Autobahntankstelle treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Wetteraussichten kommen ich auch. Können uns um 8Uhr am BAB Grenzübergang Vetschau an der Autobahntankstelle treffen.



Ich melde mich noch !


----------



## IGGY (21. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Wetteraussichten kommen ich auch. Können uns um 8Uhr am BAB Grenzübergang Vetschau an der Autobahntankstelle treffen.


Jeap! 
@ Spitfire Danke für die tolle Routenbeschreibung


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Oktober 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jeap!
> @ Spitfire Danke für die tolle Routenbeschreibung


Nichts zu danken   Aaaaber, es ist die Ausfahrt Nr. 4  - Schinnen  von der A76 und nicht wie angegeben Nr.3 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

ich komme Sonntag definitiv nicht mit; guckt ihr hier...

Grüsse und viel Spaß
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (24. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

 ich hatte zuerst noch überlegt, mich zu der Tour anzumelden, alllerdings war die Party gestern (heute) doch etwas länger, und ich bin jetzt wieder wach. Werde mich wohl vor der Haustür bewegen und das schöne Wetter geniessen.
 Nächstes Wochenende sollten wir aber wieder etwas gemeinsames schaffen.  

 Grüße

    Holger


----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2004)

Weil ich wahrscheinlich der erste zu Hause bin und die Tour fast eine Vor-Meiner-Haustür-Losfahrtour war, poste ich hier mal schnell den Bericht zur Toertocht in Puth.

Wir waren schließlich 10 Biker, die sich früh um 8.30 zur gemeinsamen Tour trafen. Es ging sehr gut los mit schnellen Trails und Waldstücken mit knackigen Anstiegen. Leider konnte die Tour im Mitteldrittel nicht ganz ihr Niveau halten, weil es danach für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel Feldwege gab. Als Jörg anfing zu moppern, änderte sich die Streckenführung nach und nach. Es begannen wieder kleine flache Trails in Waldstücken die danach in einige anspruchsvolle Hohlwegabfahrten übergingen bis sie sogar wieder knifflige schenkelsprengende Waldanstiege aufwies.

Zum Schluß endeten 50 km mit ca. 700 Höhenmetern mit einem knackigen Anstiege nach Puth hoch. 

Fazit: Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, einige alte Mitbiker zu treffen und auf einer Tour mit einigen Highlights mal das eine oder andere Wort wechseln zu können.

Bilder
gibt's hier.


----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2004)

Bernd hat mir noch 2 Files geschickt. Die gibt's (auch)  hier


----------



## XCRacer (24. Oktober 2004)

Schöner Bericht. Da hast du aber erstaunlich viele Bilder gemacht. Habe ich gar nicht so mitbekommen.

 Der Jörg hat gegen die Rüben gepieselt?!? Ich essen nie mehr Zucker aus Holland


----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jörg hat gegen die Rüben gepieselt?!? Ich essen nie mehr Zucker aus Holland



Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe das gleiche gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2004)

Zeitgleich zur Tour in Puth hat wohl auch eine Toertocht und der 1. Marathon in den Niederlanden stattgefunden. Leider hab ich's zu spät erfahren. 
Siehe  www.valkenbike.nl 

Außerdem stelle ich fest, dass wir uns wohl für die falsche Veranstaltung entschieden haben. Es gibt Fotos auf www.mtbplaza.tk und daraus geht hervor, dass die Strecke doch tatsächlich teilweise durch die Valkenburger Grotten führten. 
Also, für's nächste Jahr vormerken. Das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jörg hat gegen die Rüben gepieselt?!?



Also so gesehen handelt es sich hier wohl um eine Zuckerstange  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem stelle ich fest, dass wir uns wohl für die falsche Veranstaltung entschieden haben. Es gibt Fotos auf www.mtbplaza.tk und daraus geht hervor, dass die Strecke doch tatsächlich teilweise durch die Valkenburger Grotten führten.



Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein   Jetzt weißt Du warum ich die Rüben bepieselt habe   Aber beim nächsten Treffen gibts erstmal   Wie konntest Du den Termin vermasseln.   

Quatsch reigi  Ich fands trotzdem ganz gut. Um es in der Eishockeysprache zu sagen, starkes erstes, ödes zweites und ganz anständiges Schlußdrittel. Wir hatten übrigens noch im Vereinsheim auf Dich gewartet. Aber irgendwie hatte das heute nicht richtig funktioniert. Am besten war ja wohl heute morgen oder   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (25. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwie hatte das heute nicht richtig funktioniert. Am besten war ja wohl heute morgen oder
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Irgenwie war der Wurm drin. Das fing direkt am Anfang der Tour ja schon an. Zuerst konnten wir uns nicht finden und dann riß auch direkt am Anfang noch meine Vorradbremse ab. Naja, auch solche Tage gibt's. Da steht man am besten nicht auf.


----------



## Happy_User (25. Oktober 2004)

Moin zusammen,

 ich habe Samstag Nacht von dem Marathon in Valkenburg auf der Party erfahren, und sage: Neee, das ist in Puth. Der Reigi weiß das schon. 

 Mal nachhören, wie der Marathon war. Soll laut Aussage von SN nur ein Berg sein der die HM bringt. Sonst Waldweg und flach. 
 Interessant dürften allerdings die Grotten sein. 

 Und wenn die Jungs dann auch noch eine englischsprachige Webseite bringen, damit ein Hinterwäldler wie ich weiß, was die von mir wollen, könnte der fürs nächste Jahr geplant werden. Aber nur, wenn nicht wieder 24° sind.  Da spiele ich lieber draussen als in Grotten.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mich heute morgen mit meinem Kumpel Guido aufgemacht die Toertocht in Nederweert ( ca. 20KM von Roermond ) unter die Breitreifen zu nehmen.

Es war der Wahnsinn. Schaut mal hier:






Jaa Ihr schaut richtig. Aaaaber. Es war super geil und hat riesig Spaß gemacht.
Weil ca. 60Km der Strecke aus tollen teilweise sehr sandigen Trails wie solchen






oder solchen






oder solchen






und auch tollen Momentaufnahmen der Natur wie dieser bestand






Es brauchte heute wirklich keine HM um eine Menge Spaß zu haben und Kraft zu lassen.. Die Strecke forderte durch den relativ weichen, sandigen Boden doch relativ viel Einsatz. Es mußte ohne Pausen ständig gekurbelt werden und auch die Fahrtechnik kam nicht zu kurz. Es gab ein Stück das hatte so viel Kurven mit geilen Anliegern das einem fast schwindelig wurde   Also für mich eine rundum tolle Veranstaltung und eine wirklich tolle Strecke  

Guckt Ihr hier  Die 13 HM Toertocht 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (1. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg, das Höhenprofil ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn. Trotzdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat, die vielen Singletrails zu surfen. Fotos sehen ja echt gut aus. Apropos "Echt". Am nächsten Sonntag findet in Echt, direkt hinter der Grenze eine ähnliche Toertocht statt. Wahrscheinlich will ich mir da auch mal den Spaß gönnen, den ihr an diesem Wochenende hattet. 

Wir haben es im übrigen tatsächlich geschafft, die "Superrunde" hier bei uns zu fahren. Am Schluß hatten wir 85km und über 1.000 Höhenmeter und ca. 6 Stunden im Sattel auf dem Tacho. Dabei haben wir aber auch noch ein paar Trails ausgelassen, so dass wir die "Superrunde" auch locker auf ca. 100 km ausbauen könnten. Trailanteil war wie erwartet bei ca. 80%. Fahren wir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal. Wie sagte Bernd, mein Mitfahrer: "War 'ne richtige Männerrunde."


----------



## reigi (1. November 2004)

Jetzt habe ich mehrere Tage intensiv gebastelt, aber jetzt ist das neue Sahnestückchen meiner Homepage fertig. Es ist eine Datenbank mit allen (bisher bekannten) Terminen der Region. Das ist aber noch nicht der Clou. Klickt mal auf den Ort! Dann erhaltet ihr eine Übersicht mit mehreren Links. Darunter ist 
- ein Link für eine Übersichtskarte
- von dieser Übersichtskarte könnt ihr in die Routenplanung verzweigen 
- Link zur evtl. vorhandenen Homepage der Veranstaltung und
- Links zu Berichten über vergangene Touren in diesem Ort (falls vorhanden) 

Tut mir den Gefallen und prüft mal intensiv, ob es irgendwo noch Verbesserungs- oder Berichtigungsbedarf gibt und teilt mir das bitte mit. Danke!


Direktlink (... und dort auf "hier in Tabellenform" klicken) 

viele Grüße

reigi


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2004)

Auf http://www.twc-bergop.tk/ gibt es jetzt Bilder von der "Hel op Ziud Limburg" (oder so ähnlich  ) Tocht, die wir vor ...zwei Wochen(?) mit gefahren sind.

 Die Fotos kann man unter Mozilla nicht ansehen, weil der Pfad fehlerhaft ist. Dei Internet Explodierer korriegiert den Pfad zwar, dafür kommt dann eine Virenwarnung wg einens JavaScripts... 

 Hab die Bilder nicht alle angeklickt. Hab nur den Jörg auf Anhieb gefunden:


----------



## Happy_User (5. November 2004)

Moin,

  wer flippern möchte, dese Links funktionieren:

http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/001.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/002.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/003.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/004.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/005.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/005.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/006.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/007.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/008.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/009.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/010.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/011.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/012.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/013.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/014.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/015.html
http://www20.brinkster.com/twcbergop/foto/atb2004/016.html

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

was ist für die Toertocht am 14.11. für ein Treffpunkt vorgesehen und welche Tour ist das auf Reigi's Seiten; Landgraaf, Reuver ode Heusden ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> was ist für die Toertocht am 14.11. für ein Treffpunkt vorgesehen und welche Tour ist das auf Reigi's Seiten; Landgraaf, Reuver ode Heusden ?


Das ist die Toertocht in Landgraaf. Treffpunkt ( Start ) ist an der Skihalle Snowworld in Landgraaf. Würde sagen 08:30 Uhr, damit man noch ne einigermaßen freie Strecke hat.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Toertocht in Landgraaf. Treffpunkt ( Start ) ist an der Skihalle Snowworld in Landgraaf. Würde sagen 08:30 Uhr, damit man noch ne einigermaßen freie Strecke hat.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Wie wärs denn mit 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang Vetschau für Orientierunslegastheniker wie mich ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn mit 8 Uhr am Grenzübergang Vetschau für Orientierunslegastheniker wie mich ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Gute Idee


----------



## reigi (7. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> was ist für die Toertocht am 14.11. für ein Treffpunkt vorgesehen und welche Tour ist das auf Reigi's Seiten; Landgraaf, Reuver ode Heusden ?
> 
> ...



Wer sich schon mal Appetit holen möchte:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/trail-s2-landgraaf.html

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß. Ich fahre übrigens nicht mit.

Reinhard


----------



## reigi (7. November 2004)

Es traf sich heute ein nettes Ründchen zum Singletrail-Biken im flachen Echt. Achim, Mario und Hubert aus Wegberg, Jörg und Rainer aus Korschenbroich, Jürgen aus Wickrath und ich, Reinhard, säet dr Jeck, aus Heinsberg. 
Das Wetter war wie geschaffen zum Helden zeugen, die Trails waren nass, aber (meistens) nicht schlammig, die Strecke führte durch viele Waldstücke und enthielt viele Singletrails. Trotzdem gab es Gelegenheit für einige Gespräche und Frotzeleien. 
Am Ende standen ca. 50km und ca. 350 Höhemeter auf meinem Tacho und alle waren sich einig, dass sich die Anreise gelohnt hatte. 
Ich habe nur ein paar Fotos gemacht. Die findet ihr  hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur ein paar Fotos gemacht.


 Egal. Die Fotos sind gut! Das gehört dazu und wirkt ganz anders, als nur ein paar nackte Zeilen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> und alle waren sich einig, dass sich die Anreise gelohnt hatte.
> hier.



Joo, hallo Reinhard und Kollegen,

aufgrund meines kapitalen Rahmendefektes bin ich erst jetzt zu Hause angekommen    Quatsch   Der kapitale Rahmendefekt stimmt. Es hat sich am Hinterbau die Verklebung zwischen Carbonstrebe und Alubremsenaufnahme gelöst. Darum konnte ich nur noch Straße fahren da sich bei jedem kleinen Schlag der Hinterbau verzogen hat und ich erst wieder gegen treten mußte um ihn zu richten ( die arme Felge ). Aber auch die Rückfahrt über die Straße war schön. 2 super nette blonde Mäuschen auf dem Rennrad haben uns ( Rainer und mich ) den Weg gezeigt (  ich meine bis zum Auto    )  Wir hatten danach 53 Km auf dem Tacho und viel Spaß mit den Mäuschen.  Der Schnitt von 33 km/h auf der Straße war bei der Aussicht mit den Tempomacherinnen kein Problem. Wozu doch so ein Rahmenschaden gut sein kann   
Aber das Rocky ist für Landgraaf schon einsatzbereit.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (7. November 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

 das sind ja Neuigkeiten. Und da sag noch einer, Carbon sei ausgereift.

 Grüße  

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> das sind ja Neuigkeiten. Und da sag noch einer, Carbon sei ausgereift.


Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen   

hey Du Alubiker, es lag an der Klebeverbindung  und nicht am Carbon   Das bekomm selbst ich nicht platt    Mein nächstes Projekt lautet Simplon Gravity Carbon und gut ist.  Freigegeben bis 125 kg 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (7. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen
> 
> hey Du Alubiker, es lag an der Klebeverbindung  und nicht am Carbon   Das bekomm selbst ich nicht platt    Mein nächstes Projekt lautet Simplon Gravity Carbon und gut ist.  Freigegeben bis 125 kg
> 
> ...


 Genau. Alu, alt und bewert. Ohne Kleber. Mir wollte nur im März ein Händler so eine geklebte Carbonschwinge verkaufen. Sei alles ausgereift.  
 Aber auch an meinem Alu-Bike knackt vorne was. Werde da unter der Woche mal suchen.  Aber ich habe ja jetzt noch eine Alternative.  

 Grüße Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sei alles ausgereift.
> Aber auch an meinem Alu-Bike knackt vorne was. Werde da unter der Woche mal suchen.


Darum auch mein Rocky    Siehste, so fängt alles an   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

Ihr habt ja Material


----------



## reigi (8. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 super nette blonde Mäuschen auf dem Rennrad haben uns ( Rainer und mich ) den Weg gezeigt (  ich meine bis zum Auto    )


... und ich hatte schon Sorgen   
Du hattest doch eine Kamera dabei. Da hättest du doch wenigstens die Mäuschen mal knipsen können. Dann hätten wir wenigstens alle was davon gehabt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Da hättest du doch wenigstens die Mäuschen mal knipsen können.


Bei nem Schnitt von ca. 32 km/h und den Aussichten habe ich an alles gedacht, nur nicht ans knipsen   
Übrigens sind wir die Landstraße entlang gefahren, die ihr ungefähr 26 mal überquert habt. Lustig waren die Posten die immer wild mit den Fahnen gewedelt haben um uns zu zeigen wo die Strecke langläuft.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

HI
Habe Heute mein Rad gereinigt von der gestriegen Tour und habe dabei einen Bruch am Sattelgestellt entdeckt(rechts neben der Klemmung der Stütze).Hat wohl nichts genützt das ich soviel abgenommen habe   Hoffentlich ist der neue Sattel bis Samstag da, damit ich mitfahren kann.


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2004)

Hoppala, gut, dass Du's gesehen hast. Hätte schmertzhaft enden können !
Aber kann doch kein Problem sein, bis Samstag nen neuen zu haben oder   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppala, gut, dass Du's gesehen hast. Hätte schmertzhaft enden können !
> Aber kann doch kein Problem sein, bis Samstag nen neuen zu haben oder
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Nun ja. Den den ich haben möchte hat mein Händler noch nicht im Laden. Werde Morgen mal telefonieren um zu hören ob es klappt. Sonst werde ich bei H&S bestellen!


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja. Den den ich haben möchte hat mein Händler noch nicht im Laden. Werde Morgen mal telefonieren um zu hören ob es klappt. Sonst werde ich bei H&S bestellen!



Du kommst auf jeden Fall mit Freund !!!
Ich hab nen Ersatzsattel für Dich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst auf jeden Fall mit Freund !!!
> Ich hab nen Ersatzsattel für Dich...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


   Na der sieht doch toll aus


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Na der sieht doch toll aus



Du sollst damit keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen sonder fahren !  
Also denk dran; PM und das ding fliegt sofort in meine Sporttasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst damit keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen sonder fahren !
> Also denk dran; PM und das ding fliegt sofort in meine Sporttasche


Ja ist okay. Wenn ich keinen mehr bekommen kann melde ich mich. THX alter Mann


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> einen Bruch am Sattelgestellt entdeckt


tz, tz, ihr fahrt alle Material    

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Joo, hallo Reinhard und Kollegen,
> 
> aufgrund meines kapitalen Rahmendefektes bin ich erst jetzt zu Hause angekommen    Quatsch   Der kapitale Rahmendefekt stimmt. Es hat sich am Hinterbau die Verklebung zwischen Carbonstrebe und Alubremsenaufnahme gelöst. Darum konnte ich nur noch Straße fahren da sich bei jedem kleinen Schlag der Hinterbau verzogen hat und ich erst wieder gegen treten mußte um ihn zu richten ( die arme Felge ). Aber auch die Rückfahrt über die Straße war schön. 2 super nette blonde Mäuschen auf dem Rennrad haben uns ( Rainer und mich ) den Weg gezeigt (  ich meine bis zum Auto    )  Wir hatten danach 53 Km auf dem Tacho und viel Spaß mit den Mäuschen.  Der Schnitt von 33 km/h auf der Straße war bei der Aussicht mit den Tempomacherinnen kein Problem. Wozu doch so ein Rahmenschaden gut sein kann
> Aber das Rocky ist für Landgraaf schon einsatzbereit.
> ...



Die hatten bestimmt nur ein Herz für Behinderte.  

Würde ja eigentlich gern am Sonntag mitfahren, aber irgendwie ist mir Aufstehen um 6:30 Uhr, um bei arktischen Temperaturen durch den holländischen Sand zu wühlen, höchst unsympatisch.  Aber das kann man doch sicherlich bei christlicheren Uhrzeiten wiederholen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das kann man doch sicherlich bei christlicheren Uhrzeiten wiederholen.



Joo Micha das kann man, da die Strecke das ganze Jahr ausgeschildert ist.

Und deswegen werde auch ich nicht  am Sonntag in Landgraaf fahren, da es in der Nähe von Roermond auch am Sonntag eine tolle Toertocht gibt. Diese geht durch den Naturpark Maas-Schwalm-Nette.
Am letzte WE in Nl. hing so nen Zettel an der Autoscheibe. Die Beschreibung klang sehr vielversprechend. Steigungen bis zu 25 %   Ich werde die mal mitfahren und anschließend ausführlich berichten. Vielleicht ärgere ich mich ja auch. Mal sehen   
Aber so sind die WBTS-Biker wenigestens am WE in Nl. auf div. Veranstaltungen vertreten   

@Micha, soeben sind alle Teile, bis auf die Laufräder, für mein Crossbike angekommen. Also so langsam können wir mal was planen.


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> tz, tz, ihr fahrt alle Material
> 
> Viele grüße
> 
> Jörg


Jo Eigentor


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2004)

So! Habe Glück gehabt. Mein Händler hatte noch den Sattel den ich haben wollte.Wieder ein paar Gramm weniger    Jetzt nur noch meine Erkältung wegbekommen und dem WE steht nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2004)

Nabend,

aha @IGGY; hab ich nur drauf gewartet  ...dann kannst Du Dich jetzt hier eintragen.
Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2004)

@ Iggy, ja ja, da sieht man mal wieder wo die Kohle steckt   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Iggy, ja ja, da sieht man mal wieder wo die Kohle steckt
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Dat sacht der Richtige......bei IGGY gibt's dafür Sonntachs keinen Braten...


----------



## Happy_User (10. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 ich habe mir einmal die Werbung zu dem Sattel durchgelesen:



> Die SpeedNeedle von bietet den gleichen Sitzkomfort wie ein klassischer Flite, und doch schlägt er ihn im Gewicht um Längen.Lederversion mit höherem Sitzkomfort, für *Langstreckenfahrer*


 Da habe ich ja dann jemanden gefunden, mit dem ich nächstes Jahr die Eifel erkunden kann. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

JO können wir gerne mal machen.
@rpo35 woher weiste das? Bei uns gibt es Sonnatgs immer Nudelgerichte. Ist auch lecker


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Zum We nochmal. Falls die Wettervorhersage nichts gutes fürs We verspricht werde ich mit Kai vieleicht eine kleine Runde zu Hause drehen. Aber nur wenn es regenet! Wollte nur bescheid geben!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Wettervorhersage nichts gutes fürs We verspricht werde ich mit Kai vieleicht eine kleine Runde zu Hause drehen. Aber nur wenn es regenet!


Oh je, oh je, es könnte naß werden   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Du weist ganz genau das ich kein Schönwetterfahrer bin. Ich habe nur keine Lust Morgens so früh aufzustehen wenn so ein S...... Wetter ist.
Was ist denn mit Dir? Ist mir zu kalt


----------



## Knax (10. November 2004)

...wenn du gewicht sparen möchtest und auf deine weichteile keine rücksicht nimmst   , dann nimm doch wenigstens den hier:

http://www.ax-lightness.de/deutsch/produktesttel.htm

ließ mal in der BIKE Nr. 9 nach:
"tune speedneddle: Nicht dem Haus-Urologen verraten"
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (10. November 2004)

Also da würde ich doch einmal das hier empfehlen: http://www.ax-lightness.de/deutsch/produktekombination.htm
 115 g inkl. Stange.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Du weist ganz genau das ich kein Schönwetterfahrer bin. Ich habe nur keine Lust Morgens so früh aufzustehen wenn so ein S...... Wetter ist


Ohhh,      wieder gut ?   

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhh,      wieder gut ?
> 
> Viele grüße
> 
> Jörg


Klar


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn du gewicht sparen möchtest und auf deine weichteile keine rücksicht nimmst   , dann nimm doch wenigstens den hier:
> 
> http://www.ax-lightness.de/deutsch/produktesttel.htm
> 
> ...


Wenigstens den da? Haste dir mal davon den Preis angeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also da würde ich doch einmal das hier empfehlen: http://www.ax-lightness.de/deutsch/produktekombination.htm
> 115 g inkl. Stange.


Das ist schon was richtig geiles. Aber der Preis :kotz:


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2004)

Ihr alten Spamer ihr...  ...hier liegen übrigens 10cm von diesem weissen Gedöns rum. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das zum WE entwickelt.

Jörg: Wo bleiben die Bilder...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens den da? Haste dir mal davon den Preis angeschaut?


...das bringt doch locker 30 gramm gewichtsersparniss zum tune, wenn sich das mal am berg nicht bemerkbar macht    (wen interessieren denn hier die preise? augen zu und durch)
Knax


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...das bringt doch locker 30 gramm gewichtsersparniss zum tune, wenn sich das mal am berg nicht bemerkbar macht    (wen interessieren denn hier die preise? augen zu und durch)
> Knax


Schüler müßte man sein, dann braucht man anscheinend nicht aufs Geld schauen


----------



## Happy_User (10. November 2004)

Also, wer schön sein will muss leiden. Was spielem da so ein paar Euronen schon für eine Rolle. 
 Also ich bleibe meinem SLR TT treu. Der passt genau zwischen die Backen.  

 Bei dieser Top Carbon Konstruktion, müssen die doch eigentlich dich auf Deinem Rad vermessen. Wie soll sonst der Sattel in Waage sein und an der richtigenStelle stehen? Da kann ja nichts mehr korrigiert werden.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dieser Top Carbon Konstruktion, müssen die doch eigentlich dich auf Deinem Rad vermessen. Wie soll sonst der Sattel in Waage sein und an der richtigenStelle stehen? Da kann ja nichts mehr korrigiert werden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (11. November 2004)

...da hat wohl jemand blut geleckt   
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (11. November 2004)

Moin,
Ich werde mir auch wieder den SLR TT holen.  135g. 69,- . Von der Sattelstange werde ich alle überflüssigen cm absägen, damit nicht zuviel Gewicht überflüssig im  Rahmen steckt. ) Dann den Oberen Teil oval schmieden, so dass in den Seiten  Löcher zur Gewichtsersparniss eingebaut werden können. Den Belastung gibt es ja  nur nach vorne und hinten. ;-)) Also Werkzeugtasche entfällt damit ja auch. Die  wiegt zu viel.
 Und vom gesparten Geld kaufe ich mir ein paar Dosen BMI23 


Grüße


 Holger


PS: Nachbau und ausprobieren auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

Oh man. Hast wohl zuviel  geraucht


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Und vom gesparten Geld kaufe ich mir ein paar Dosen BMI23


 "Abnehmen leicht gemacht" - Das hast DU auch bitter nötig!


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2004)

Was sagen denn Eure Wetterdaten fürs WE?
Ich bin noch immer gesundheitlich angeschlagen und weis nicht so recht was ich machen soll


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagen denn Eure Wetterdaten fürs WE?
> Ich bin noch immer gesundheitlich angeschlagen und weis nicht so recht was ich machen soll



Also ich höre hier im Radio immer: Morgen evtl. hier und da etwas Regen; am Sonntag freundlich !
Wenn beim Wetter der Begriff "freundlich" nicht dasselbe bedeutet wie "nett" bei Personen:
(*N*icht *e*inmal *t*ageslicht *t*auglich), sollte einer schönen Toertocht nix im Wege stehen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (12. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 also ich habe mich für die Variante Landgraaf angemeldet. Sollte bei mir klappen, wenn ich bis dahin meine Sattelstange umgeschmiedet habe. Hat gerade einen leichten Seitenschlag bekommen, sollte sich aber nach einer Behandlung im Dampfgarer mit anschliessendem Ausglühen im Backofen beheben lassen.   

 Wenn ich dann noch den Grenzübergang finde sollte Sonntag 8:00 klappen. Allerdings, könnte kalt sein. Fast schlimmer als nass. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2004)

Hi
Wir Breiniger melden uns ab. Ist uns zu kalt des Morgens. Ja ja ich weis! Weicheier   Wir fahren lieber Nachmittags wenn es wärmer ist bei uns.
Die Strecke in Landgraf ist doch ausgeschildert, sodas wir sie ja auch mal abfahren können wenn es wärmer ist!


----------



## Happy_User (13. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Wir Breiniger melden uns ab. Ist uns zu kalt des Morgens. Ja ja ich weis! Weicheier   Wir fahren lieber Nachmittags wenn es wärmer ist bei uns.
> Die Strecke in Landgraf ist doch ausgeschildert, sodas wir sie ja auch mal abfahren können wenn es wärmer ist!


 HAst Du damit auch für Knax gesprochen? Der ist im Moment noch eingetragen. Nur damit wir nicht vergebens an der Grenze warten.


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ja ja ich weis! Weicheier  ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...  ...kannste echt in die Tonne treten das Jungvolk von heute...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Wir Breiniger melden uns ab. Ist uns zu kalt des Morgens.



              

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> HAst Du damit auch für Knax gesprochen? Der ist im Moment noch eingetragen. Nur damit wir nicht vergebens an der Grenze warten.


Ja ist schon geklärt. Sorry an alle. Machen wir wieder gut!


----------



## Knax (14. November 2004)

rpo35...kannste echt in die Tonne treten das Jungvolk von heute... :cool:  :lol: 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ... hätte ich einen führerschein, wäre ich auf alle fälle da.
> Knax


----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2004)

Nachdem der Außenposten "Breinig" der WBTS-Biker komplett abgesagt hatte, standen wir zu viert (Holger, Ralph und René) an der Indoorskianlage "SnowWorld" in Landgraaf. Zu viert, weil Christoph aus Alsdorf sich zu uns gesellte.

 Also nahmen wir die MTB-Runde des MTB-Club Discovery durch die Brunssumer Heide unter die Stollen. Geniale Trails und knackige Sandanstiege wollten von uns befahren werden. Da das Wetter mitspielte (Anfangs diesig, später Sonne und ca. 7°C) sollten die oft rutschigen Trails kein allzu großes Problem darstellen. Der Kurs bestand aus endlos vielen Singletrails und einigen technischen Passagen, die unser ganzes Können abverlangten.
















 Christoph hatte ein Problem mit der Schaltung und entschied sich kurzerhand für die 38er Runde. Wir anderen fuhren die 52er mit ca.630Hm.

 Eine erstklassige Tocht, die einen ganz anderen Charakter hat, als die mir bisher bekannten Toertochten in den Niederlanden.

Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> rpo35...kannste echt in die Tonne treten das Jungvolk von heute... :cool:  :lol:
> [/QUOTE schrieb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht kommt später.
> 
> @René, Holger: Schickt ihr mir die Bilder per mail ? Dann können die alle in ein Album.


 Du bist zu langsam, alter Mann 

 Schickt mir die Bilder! OK?


----------



## reigi (14. November 2004)

Die Sache mit der Fähre...

Die andere Fraktion der Truppe (Achim, Hubert, Jörg, Mario und ich, Reinhard)hatte sich für die Toertocht in Reuver entschieden. Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, von mir in Heinsberg aus, in etwa 30 Minuten in Reuver zu sein. Ja, eigentlich .... Denn die Niederländer hatten die rechtsmaasige N271 komplett gesperrt und leiteten den Verkehr über die linksmaasige N273 um. Das war ja noch so gerade zu verkraften, nur irgendwann dachte ich "Du musst doch eigentlich langsam in Höhe von Reuver sein und mal rechts abbiegen." Das tat ich dann auch in Kessel, einem kleinen Dörfchen, weil ich da ein Hinweisschild auf die touristische Maas-Schwalm-Nette-Autoroute endtdeckte. Nach einiger Kurverei durch den Ort sah ich plötzlich Autos mit Bikes am Ufer der Maas stehen. Da konnte ich ja eigentlich nicht falsch sein. Also stellte ich mich mit in die Reihe und wartete. Kurze Zeit später kam tatsächlich eine Fähre und alle Autos rollten drauf. Zwischenzeitlich war schon 1 Stunde vergangen und die vereinbarte Treffpunkt-Zeit erreicht. Jörg wurde angerufen: "Wo bist du?" (soll übrigens die häufigste Frage beim Mobil-Telefonieren sein). "Ich kurve hier wegen der Scheiß-Umleitung durch den Ort und kann den Treffpunkt nicht finden." (Jörg, wie man ihn kennt und liebt ;-))  Und schon war die Verbindung auch noch unterbrochen. Endlich kam die Fähre am anderen Ufer an und alle Autos gaben Gas. Kurze Zeit später erreichte ich den Treffpunkt und begann mein Bike auszuladen. Dann kam endlich auch Jörg. Er hatte tatsächlich den Treff endlich gefunden. Die anderen kannten anscheinend einige Schleichwege und warteten schon auf uns. Dann konnte es endlich losgehen. Anfänglich durch einige schöne Singletrails rund um den Centerpark Lommerberge, dann im Mittelteil über sehr schlammige und rutschige Feldwege und über Asfalt und zum Schluß durch den Diergardtschen Wald bei Brüggen und den Brachterwald mit einigen knackigen Anstiegen und Singletrails. Alles in allem aber keine Tour, die die lange Anfahrtzeit mit dem Auto gerechfertigt hätte. Zurück bin ich dann übrigens fast bis Venlo gefahren und dann über Kaldenkirchen die B221 (ebenfalls ca. 1 Stunde). Bilder gibt's hier
Die Fähre:


----------



## reigi (14. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem der Außenposten "Breinig" der WBTS-Biker komplett abgesagt hatte, standen wir zu viert (Holger, Ralph und René) an der Indoorskianlage "SnowWorld" in Landgraaf. Zu viert, weil Christoph aus Alsdorf sich zu uns gesellte. ....



Schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht, Rene. 
Wie ist's mit euch nächsten Sonntag in Vlodrop?


----------



## Knax (14. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na warum haste denn nichts gesagt ?


...weil ich mich schon in heimischen gebieten verabredet hatte, nämlich mit Ingo und Kai, die es heute langsam angehen lassen wollten... naja "langsam" ist anders. obwohl sich Ingo frühzeitig verabschiedete, haben ich und Kai den Weg zur kapelle oberhalb von obermaubach doch gefunden...
schöne tour (ca. 80km) bei super wetter!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht, Rene.
> Wie ist's mit euch nächsten Sonntag in Vlodrop?


 Danke! Einige von uns sind am Samstag auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann Sonntagmorgen wieder so früh raus möchte...


----------



## XCRacer (15. November 2004)

Nachtrag zur Tocht Landgraaf:

 Zwecks Fotosuche halte ich dieses Forum im Auge.

 Ralphs und meine Fotos habe die Burschen auch schon gefunden


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag zur Tocht Landgraaf:
> 
> Zwecks Fotosuche halte ich dieses Forum im Auge.
> 
> Ralphs und meine Fotos habe die Burschen auch schon gefunden



Hast Du Dich registriert ?


----------



## XCRacer (15. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dich registriert ?


 Ja! Seit dem habe ich verstärkt Zugriffe von IPs aus den NL. Die führen unter Links nun meine HP, die von reigi und vom Lokalforum. Deine hamse vergessen 
  Ach das ändere ich mal schnell  _...hmm geht nicht _

  Hast du den Typ vom MTB-Club Discovery angemailt?
  Auf deren Fotoserver kannst du ihre Touren durchsehen.


----------



## rpo35 (15. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Hast du den Typ vom MTB-Club Discovery angemailt?...



Nee, noch nicht; mache ich aber in den nächsten Tagen. Werde im ein paar Bildchen schicken die im sagen werden dass es besser ist, mich mal besuchen zu kommen...


----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zwecks Fotosuche halte ich dieses Forum im Auge.


 http://members.home.nl/mtbpictures/foto's/Toertocht/index.html

  Gefunden:




http://members.home.nl/mtbpictures/foto's/Toertocht/IMG_0398.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (21. November 2004)

Heute traf sich ein kleines Grüppchen von ca. 8 Bikern, um an einer Toertocht durch eines unserer Heimatreviere, den Meinweg teilzunehmen. Es war um den Gefrierpunkt, als wir bibbernd am Treffpunkt, der Roerhal, standen. Bei anfangs noch diesigem, später immer sonniger werdendem Wetter folgten wir dann der wie immer sehr gut ausgeschilderten Strecke. Es ist immer wieder verwunderlich, dass die Vlodroper es schaffen,  einige Trails, die ich noch nicht kenne, bei ihrer Toertocht zu präsentieren. 
Bei der Verpflegung gab es heißen Tee, Peeperkook und Biscuit. 
Fazit: 48km bei einem knappen 20er-Schnitt. Dafür hatte sich die kurze Anreise gelohnt.


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute traf sich ein kleines Grüppchen von ca. 8 Bikern, um an einer Toertocht durch eines unserer Heimatreviere, den Meinweg teilzunehmen.


 Wenn ich mir die ersten beiden Bilder angucke, sieht es so aus, als ob der Boden recht trocken war! ...Oder liegt's am Sand?


----------



## reigi (21. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die ersten beiden Bilder angucke, sieht es so aus, als ob der Boden recht trocken war! ...Oder liegt's am Sand?


Ich weiß ja, dass du Sand so liebst ;-). Es war wirklich relativ trocken für das was da in den vergangenen Tagen runtergekommen ist. Aber die Sand-Trails durch die Heide sind eigentlich immer trocken und gut festgefahren. Werde ich dir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen. Bis dann

Reinhard


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Verpflegung gab es heißen Tee, Peeperkook und Biscuit.


 Hallo Reigi,

 was sind Peeperkook?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (22. November 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reigi,
> 
> was sind Peeperkook?
> 
> ...



Das ist dieser mittelbraune, rechteckige Kuchen. Es glaube, wir sagen Lebkuchen dazu


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dieser mittelbraune, rechteckige Kuchen. Es glaube, wir sagen Lebkuchen dazu


 Honigkuchen. In einer Kastenform gebacken. Alles klar.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Peperkook (mit einem "e"; den mit 2 gibt's wahrscheinlich in der Peepshow...  )
Die Übersetzung ist doch mehr als simpel: "Peperkook=Pfefferkuchen"; auch wenn kein Pfeffer reinkommt...  

Grüsse
Ralph

*Ein Rezept aus Limburg:*

_1 kilo vleis
1/4 kilo unne, groof gesnooje
3 tasse azien
3 tasse water
4 groffelsnegel
1 lawweleerblaad
1/2 eetlepel sjroep
2 sjijve peperkook
1 theelepelke sókker
10 peperbölkes
2 steke magrien
get zaajt en get peper

Vrief 't vleis in mèt zaajt en peper en snij 't in stökker vaan oongeveer 3 bijj 3 centimeter.
Marineer 't minstens 24 oor in d'n azien gemink mèt 't water, 't zaajt, de peperbölkes, 't lawweleerblaad en de groffelsnegel.
Smoor in 'ne braodketel de unne in boter goudgeel en lègk ze eve opzij. Hool 't vleis oet de marinade, druug 't en bak 't in die zelfde boter broen.
Doeg de unne bijj 't vleis en zoeväöl marinade tot 't vleis zjuis oonder steit.
Reur de sjroep dedoor, de fien gemaakde peperkook, de sókker en laot 't vleis op e lieg vurke pruttele tot 't gaar is, d.w.z. tot 't bekans oeterein vèlt. Op smaak aofmake mèt peper en zaajt._


*Christkindls Pfefferkuchen:*
Copyright © www.feiertagsseiten.de 

_Zutaten: 
500g Honig 
180 g Zucker 
150 g Butter 
2 EL Schmalz 
1 ganzes Ei 
1 Eidotter (Eigelb) 
1 El Zimt 
1 TL Kardamon 
1 TL Nelken 
1/2 TL Piment 
1 EL Kakao 
1 - 2 TL Pottasche 
1 Gläschen Kirschwasser 
500 g Roggenmehl 
500 g Weizenmehl 
Zubereitung
500 g Honig erwärmen und darin 180 g Zucker auflösen und dann etwas abgekühlt 150 g Butter und die 2 El Schmalz hineinrühren. 

Nun geben wir das ganze Ei, das Eidotter und alle Gewürze dazu (Zimt, Kardamon, Nelken, Piment, Kakao) und stellen es zur Seite. 

Jetzt lösen wir die Pottasche in dem Kirschwasser auf und dann geben wir es ebenfalls in den zur Seite gestellten Teig und mischen es unter. 

Auf ein großes Backbrett geben wir jetzt das Roggenmehl und das Weizenmehl und mischen es etwas durch. und geben jetzt die Honigmasse dazu und verarbeiten das ganze fest zu einem glatten Teig. Der Teig muss richtig gut durchgearbeitet werden. 

Nun geben wir den Teig in eine Schüssel und belassen diesen zugedeckt für ca 10 Tage in einem warmen Raum einfach stehen. 

Nach den 10 Tagen kneten wir den teig wieder kräftig durch. Portionsweise rollen wir dem Teig ca 1 cm dick aus und stechen Figuren nach Belieben aus. Diese ausgestochenen Figuren (Herzen, Sterne oder was auch immer) legen wir auf ein mit Butter eingefettetes Backblech. 

Backzeit: ca 20 Minuten in der mittleren Schiene 

Backhitze: 175 Grad 

Nach dem Erkalten mit Eiweißspritzgalsur nach Belieben verzieren. oder bei runden oder rechteckigen Lebkuchen, können Sie auch Mandeln oder Hasselnüsse für die Verzierung nehmen. 

Aufbewahren sollten Sie die Lebkuchen in einer Blechdose, aber zuerst einige Tage offen lagern._


----------



## reigi (22. November 2004)

Herrlich, Ralph. Das Rezept ist was für Jörg. Der liebt doch die niederländische Sprache. Da kann er sich so richtig austoben


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich, Ralph. Das Rezept ist was für Jörg. Der liebt doch die niederländische Sprache. Da kann er sich so richtig austoben



Wobei ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass das irgendein Fleischgericht is...


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2004)

Fleischgericht? Würde eher sagen, mit der halben Packung kannst Du einen Alpencross fahren. DAs sind ja Kohlenhydrate ohne Ende. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

"1 kilo vleis"...heißt "vleis" nicht Fleisch ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. November 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich, Ralph. Das Rezept ist was für Jörg. Der liebt doch die niederländische Sprache. Da kann er sich so richtig austoben


Ich habe mich auch schon köstlich  amüsiert   
Vor allen Dingen die "groffelsnegel" und "peperbölkes" find ich geil   
Den hier " de peperbölkes, 't lawweleerblaad en de groffelsnegel "versuche ich auswendig zu lernen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hier was für kurzentschlossene. Nach überstandenem Magen- Darminfekt und dem heutigen Sturmcrossradhärtetest starte ich morgen nun doch   

In Gulpen Nl., unweit von Aachen, findet morgen eine tolle Toertocht statt. Die größte Runde hat ca. 70KM mit über 1200 HM. Auch auf Renés HP wird die Tour als toll beschrieben und wird auch in NL. immer unter den TOP5 der besten Routen geführt.
Also hier geht´s hin  Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am Start. Also wer Bock hat auch bitte um die Uhrzeit am Start sein. Fragen kann ich leider keine mehr beantworten da ich jetzt noch weg muß. Morgen geht dann um 05:30 Uhr der Wecker.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## talybont (8. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier was für kurzentschlossene. Nach überstandenem Magen- Darminfekt und dem heutigen Sturmcrossradhärtetest starte ich morgen nun doch


Mist, dass wäre die Gelegenheit. Aber ich han ens widder de Schnopp  (für alle des rheinischen nicht Mächtigen: Schnupfen). Irgenwie mutiere ich hier zum Weichei  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Happy_User (9. Januar 2005)

Dann will ich doch einmal sehen, ob ich noch im Schlamm spielen kann. Oder werde ich dort heute wieder versanden????

 Mal sehen.

  Bis später.

  Holger


----------



## reigi (9. Januar 2005)

Wir haben zu dritt an der Toertocht in einem unserer Heimatgebiete, dem Meinweg teilgenommen. Die Organisatoren aus Vlodrop hatten mal wieder ein schönes Ründchen über 45km mit einem sehr hohen Singletrail-Anteil ausgetüftelt. Bei teilweise strahlendem Sonnenschein und fast frühlingshaften Temperaturen (aber nur mit Wind im Rücken  ) hat es mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Einige Unentwegte wurden sogar mit kurzen Hosen gesichtet. Leider sind einige der Bilder nicht besonders gut geworden. Trotzdem hier der Link dazu.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,

erfreulicherweise traf heute Morgen noch Holger ( Happy_User ) am Parkplatz in Gulpen ein. So haben wir gemeinsam die Strecke unter die Stollen genommen.
Vornweg. Es war einfach ne Supergeile Strecke. O.k. für den Modder konnte der Veranstalter auch nichts. Wir sind glaube ich ca. 500 Meter Straße gefahren. Der Rest waren super Trails, tolle schwere Abfahrten und megasteile Anstiege mit bis kurzfristig bis zu 40%. So im Schnitt hatten die Anstiege immer 12 - 15 %. Nach 35Km hatten wir schon ca. 850 HM !!! Und das im Modder. Aber das Auge kam auch nicht zu kurz:







Der Modder tat sein übriges dazu, daß die Körner immer weniger wurden. Teilweise ging die Toertocht auch als  Toertocht der Leiden in die Geschichte ein. 15% Anstieg im knöcheltiefen Mod. Egal, weiter gings.






Die Antriebe waren so zu, daß man meißt nur noch auf dem mittleren und großen Blatt fahren konnte. Und auch das noch so leichte MTB wog mittlerweile mind. 15 Kg  






Und was passiert wenn so ein Tier wie ich nur in großen Gängen fährt ??? Naaaa 






Klar, die Kette reißt    Aber dank SRAM Powerlink ging es nach 3 Minuten weiter. Dann überlegten Holger und ich ob wir wegen den Antriebsproblemen nach 50 KM aufhören oder doch die 70 fahren sollen. Wir hatten uns fast dazu durchgerungen doch noch die 70 zu fahren doch da waren wir nach nem schnellen Downhill plötzlich im Ziel    Egal, es hat auch so gereicht. Unglaublich was die da in Nl. für Berge haben.
Es war echt ein Erlebnis und hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Übrigens, die Strecke hatte nichts mit der ständig ausgeschilderten Tour gemeinsam.

Soo, das wars. Für alle Interessierten Bilder Toertocht Gulpen 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2005)

>


 Geil !!! 

 Respekt, das ihr durch gehalten habt


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

ich bin ganz ehrlich; wenn ich Dein Getriebe so anschaue, bin ich froh, dass ich im Venn war...*g*
Aber Respekt...das war sicher richtige Knochenarbeit !!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Geile Sig hast Du...muß nur noch ein Link rein...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> muß nur noch ein Link rein...;-)



Logisch, ich vergaß. Ist aber erledigt  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> erfreulicherweise traf heute Morgen noch Holger ( Happy_User ) am Parkplatz in Gulpen ein. So haben wir gemeinsam die Strecke unter die Stollen genommen.
> Vornweg. Es war einfach ne Supergeile Strecke. O.k. für den Modder konnte der Veranstalter auch nichts. Wir sind glaube ich ca. 500 Meter Straße gefahren. Der Rest waren super Trails, tolle schwere Abfahrten und megasteile Anstiege mit bis kurzfristig bis zu 40%. So im Schnitt hatten die Anstiege immer 12 - 15 %. Nach 35Km hatten wir schon ca. 850 HM !!! Und das im Modder. Die Antriebe waren so zu, daß man meißt nur noch auf dem mittleren und großen Blatt fahren konnte. Und auch das noch so leichte MTB wog mittlerweile mind. 15 Kg
> ...




Also, ich hatte mich ja schon etwas geärgert, das ich alleine meine Rureifeltour fahren mußte, da der eingetragene Mitfahrer nicht erschienen war. Da wäre ja Holland eine gute Alternative gewesen, oder doch nicht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (10. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hatte mich ja schon etwas geärgert, das ich alleine meine Rureifeltour fahren mußte, da der eingetragene Mitfahrer nicht erschienen war. Da wäre ja Holland eine gute Alternative gewesen, oder doch nicht.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


 Oh,

 würde sagen, für alle Technikfetischisten war das etwas.  Sowohl am Bike als auch bei der Fahrtechnik. 

 Also, Nutscheid war schlimmer.  

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also, Nutscheid war schlimmer.  ...



Stimmt; Nutscheid:


----------



## reigi (29. Januar 2005)

Die Termine 2005 des Groupement Régional VTT Gileppe Hautes Fagnes sind online. Zu finden unter http://vttvin.free.fr/gileppe/ Stört euch nicht dran, dass noch 2004 drüber steht, es sind die Termine für 2005

Nähere Informationen und weitere Termine auf meiner Homepage   www.MTB-Heinsberg.de mit diesem Link. Einfach mal auf den jeweiligen Ort klicken!

Sehr interessant fand ich auch den Statistik-Link auf der Seite von VTT Gileppe. klick hier
Da kommen doch einige zusammen (und auf den Trails merkt man's kaum)


----------



## reigi (20. März 2005)

Endlich ging's wieder los mit den Randonees in Ostbelgien. Vor 14 Tagen fand ja bereits die Randonee in Spa statt, aber ich vermute, dass sie wegen Schnee nur eingeschränkt gefahren werden konnte. Heute war dann Eupen angesagt. Früh um 7.00 ins Auto gesetzt. Je näher Eupen kam, desto nebeliger wurde es. Mensch, die hatten doch Sonnenschein vorhergesagt. Egal, ich wollte endlich wieder die Trails Rund um die Wesertalsperre unter die Stollen nehmen. Und tatsächlich, in den nächsten Stunden wärmte uns die Sonne tatsächlich.
Es war wieder jede Menge los, die Auto standen vom Treffpunkt, dem Sportplatz Schönefeld, bis weit nach Eupen hinein geparkt. Die Organisatoren hatten wieder eine schöne Strecke mit einigen ziemlich kniffligen Abschnitten, aber auch Passagen auf WAB oder Teer gemixt.  Am Ende standen bei mir 55km und gut 1.100 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Für so früh in der Saison war das mehr als ausreichend. Die Bilder gibts bei mir auf der Homepage . Leider musste ich ziemlich viele löschen, weil die Linse immer wieder beschlagen ist. Das ist auch der Grund für die ziemlich schlechte Qualität von einigen der übriggebliebenen. Muß ich mir wirklich mal was überlegen. Hat einer 'nen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2005)

Da war ja wirklich usseliges Wetter in und um Eupen. Einen echten Geheimtipp wegen beschlagener Linse habe ich auch nicht. Außer nicht so viel Schwitzen oder auf schöneres Wetter hoffen


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2005)

N'Abend noch einmal,

 am 3.4.05 findet olne-spa-olne statt. Also Schnee dürfte wohl nicht mehr liegen , wie sieht den so das Interesse an einem kleinen Marathon im April aus? Am 2.04. findet allerdings auch Grefrath statt.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## five40 (22. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ja wirklich usseliges Wetter in und um Eupen....



Das liegt aber an den Bildern oder an der extrem frühen Startzeit. Um 10Uhr gab es von oben schönes Wetter. Von unten gab es schöne Matschpackungen. 

cu,
five40


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Bericht ist was später da ich eben noch mit nem Kumpel zum ausrollen 2,5 Std. Rennrad gefahren bin    Und dann mußte ich erstmal vieeeeellll essen.
Sooo, nachdem happy_user und reigi pünktlich am Treffpunkt waren fehlte nur noch Dirk S. Um 07:40 Uhr habe ich zu den beiden gesagt: Der Dirk hat gestern bestimmt gesoffen und kommt nicht aus der Kiste. Auf den können wir lange warten    Und wie ich soben im WBTS-Thread gelesen habe hatte ich Recht mit meiner Vermutung    Also ohne Dirk S. los und gegen 09:00 Uhr sind wir dann auch pünktlich am Start gewesen. Nach kurzem ab und langen auf ging es dann richtig zur Sache. Sorry, habe wenig Bilder von den Trails. Denn man konnte froh sein wenn man überhaupt heil runterkam da viele Abfahrten so aussahen






Es war echt der absolute Hammer was die Belgier da ausgepackt haben.  Solch lange, steile, mit Felsen und Wurzeln gespickte Trails bin ich selten gefahren. Nen Großteil der Strecke bei Spa erinnert an den Lieserpfad






Holger hatte wohl nen Überschlag und Reigi hat sich auch lang gemacht. Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert.  Aber alle, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht mitfahren konnten oder wollten. Ihr könnt euch alle in den Allerwertesten beißen. So ne geile Strecke bin ich ganz selten gefahren. Wie gesagt, die Trails traumhaft. Insgesamt ging es immer mit mind. > 10% rauf & runter. Meiß t aber doch mit > 15%. Hier das Streckenprofil






Inkl. Fotoshooting habe ich für die knapp 70KM mit ~ 2000HM Singeltrailorgie 04:15 Std. gebraucht. Reine Fahrzeit dürften so knapp 4 Std. gewesen sein.
Sorry, aber habe wegen der ewigen Meldung Serverauslastung kein Bock mehr weitere Fotos einzustellen.   
Für mich war es aufgrund meiner Rippen- und Brustprellung des Crash vom letzen WE teilweise brutal. Aber was bedeuten bei den Trails schon Schmerzen    Ach so, Holger hatte noch div. Speichenprobleme    Aber dazu kann er mehr berichten.
Das wars. Und alle die nicht dabei waren schön     Für mich ist dieser Termin ein muß auch für nächstes Jahr. Und wenn der Entzug nach diesen Trails größer wird habe ich ja noch meine Geheimwaffe Namens Vista   

Gibt natürlich noch einige Fotos mehr 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## reigi (29. Mai 2005)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder an einer Toertocht teilgenommen. Wir, Jürgen, Volker und ich trafen uns ganz frühmorgens zur Sommer-Toertocht der MTB-Freunde aus Swalmen (das liegt in der Nähe von Roermond) www.atb-extreme.nl und zum zweiten Mal bestand die Möglichkeit an einem 80km-Marathon mit Zeitnahme teilzunehmen. Die Strecke führte in weiten Teilen durch das Meinweg-Gebiet, einem unserer Heimatreviere, reichte auf der anderen Seite aber auch bis an die Maas heran. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, die Strecke unter 4 Stunden zu schaffen. Das hab ich auch hinbekommen. Hab sogar 85km mit einem Schnitt von knapp 22km/h geschafft. Es waren zwar nur 450 Höhenmeter, aber wer unsere Gegend kennt, weiß auch wie kraftraubend die kleinen fiesen Anstiege und vor allem Sand sind. Mit meiner Leistung war ich dann auch zufrieden. Die Verpflegung an der Strecke und die Ausschilderung waren sehr gut. Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass die Marathon-Strecke nicht Teil der gleichzeitig stattfindenden Toertochten war. So konnten wir in den vielen Singletrails richtig Gas geben. Und außerdem endlich mal kein Matsch, noch nicht mal eine Pfütze habe ich gesehen   .Für Bilder blieb nicht viel Zeit. Ein paar wenige findet ihr hier.


----------



## reigi (5. Juni 2005)

Vorwiegend über breite Waldwege, auch mal den einen oder anderen Trail entlang und immer auf und ab führte uns heute die Randonee in Gemmenich, Belgien (in der Nähe von Vaals). Es gab 3 (drei!) Verpflegungsstationen auf insgesamt 40km mit einer reichen Auswahl an Plätzchen. Wenn es jetzt noch Kaffee statt Wasser gegeben hätte, könnte man tatsächlich von einer _Kaffeefahrt_ sprechen. Am Ende standen ca. 800 Höhenmeter auf dem Zähler. 
Bemerkenswert: Es wurde eine 10km-Strecke für Familien angeboten und die wurde, so wie ich das beurteilen konnte, auch ganz gut genutzt. Für Nachwuchs ist also gesorgt ;-)
Fazit: es gab schon anspruchsvollere Strecken, aber für einen einfachen Sonntagmorgen war's ok.
Bilder gibt's auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Reigi,

so zu sagen eine Entspannungstour. 

Die Erkenntnis mit den Kindern hatte ich vor 2 Wochen in Banneaux auch. ich war mir nicht sicher, ob die schon laufen konnten.

Wer fährt eigentlich in 2 Wochen in Malmédy das Raid des Hautes Fagnes mit?

Also die Anreise lohnt.  Für die Familie ist auch gesorgt. Letztes Jahr war dann zeitgleich Stadtfest. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## reigi (10. Juli 2005)

Heute habe ich an einem kleinen, aber desto feineren Marathon teilgenommen und zwar in Bolland (auf halber Strecke zwischen Aachen und Lüttich, ca. 80km von Heinsberg aus). Das ganze Dorf hat wieder mitgeholfen, um den Marathon zu einem Ereignis zu machen. Die Startnummern und Gutscheine waren ausgezeichnet vorbereitet, die Zeitnehmer standen bereit, alles war aufgebaut. Die "Bevorradingen" und Kontrollposten unterwegs waren besetzt, die Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert. Das hört sich nach viel Arbeit an und das war es wohl auch.
Also, 10 Euro Startgeld bezahlt, durchs Startzelt durch, Nummer registrieren lassen und los. Eine sehr schöne Mischung aus Asfalt, vielen Wiesentrails, aber auch technisch anspruchsvollen Waldstücken. Ich habe die kürzere Distanz von 60km und gut 1.000 Höhenmetern gewählt (man wird ja schließlich älter   ). 
Die Leute aus Bolland hatten sich etwas schönes ausgedacht: es gab Urkunden (die übrigens schon ca. 10 Minuten nach der Ankunft ausgedruckt waren) in Gold, Silber und Bronze. Wer z.B. die Strecke unter 3:05 absolvierte bekam Gold, unter 3:50 Silber und darüber Bronze. Leider musste ich nach einer doppelten Reifenpanne (beide Male das Ventil kaputt)auf einen netten Belgier warten, der mir einen Schlauch sogar schenkte. Deswegen habe ich die anvisierte silberne Urkunde nicht erreicht.
Im Ziel gab es eine eiskalte Dose Aquarius und diverse selbstgemachte Salate und Grill-Würstchen vom Buffett. Die Resonanz konnte man an den im ganzen Dorf geparkten Wagen ablesen. Leider habe ich kaum Pkw mit deutschem Kennzeichen gesehen. Die Bollander hätten es verdient.
Die Bilder gibt's hier


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2005)

Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht! War ja ganz schön diesig dort.

PS: Ändere mal die Überschrift des Albums. Da steht noch LCMT2005


----------



## reigi (11. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht! War ja ganz schön diesig dort.
> 
> PS: Ändere mal die Überschrift des Albums. Da steht noch LCMT2005


Ja, die ersten beiden Stunden war es ziemlich nebelig. Hier in Heinsberg mit Sonnenschein losgefahren, kurz vor Aachen war die Autobahn pitschenass und ab Lichtenbusch wurde es nebelig. Ab Stunde 3 wärmte uns aber auch dort die Sonne   
Übrigens, danke für den Hinweis, hab es geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer Interesse einmal etwas länger durch die Ardennen zu rollen? Hier gibt es eine "geführte" Tour  sozusagen "vor-der-haustür"  
Plaats:      Houfalize
Afstand vanaf Utrecht:     320 km
Afstand / hoogtemeters:     120 km / 2700 hm
Overige afstanden:     90 km / 1900 hm, 60 km / 1200 hm (90 km niet tellend voor klassement)
Inschrijfgeld:     25  (60 km), 30  (90 km) of 35  (120 km)
Inschrijven:     Bij organisatie via homepage
Betaling:     Overmaken: Code IBAN = BE63 6469 0101 3008 - Swiftcode = BNAGBEBB
Delta Lloyd, Grote Markt 4, 8900 Ieper
Kenmerken parcours:     Typisch Ardennenparcours
Algemene info:     Gescheiden starttijden voor de verschillende afstanden
Tijden:     09:00u start 120km, 09:15u start 90 km en 09:30u start 60 km
Reviews en info op marathonbiknig.nl:     http://www.marathonbiking.nl/marathon/marathon.php?id=91 
Website organisatie:     http://www.houffamarathon.be/
Overig:     In 2004 voor het eerst gereden onder erbarmelijke terreinomstandigheden.
Winnaar Maarten Tjallingii in 5:19u

Grüße

HU


----------



## GeJott (14. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Weiss jemand von Euch, ob, bzw. wann die diesjährige Frühjahrsschlammschlacht in Eupen   stattfindet ? Auf der HP des RSK ist nur der Termin der letztjährigen Tour zu finden. Meine, es ist ursprünglich immer das Wochenende, an dem die Uhr umgestellt wird gewesen ?

Gerd


----------



## East-B-iker (14. März 2006)

Dieses Jahr findet die Randonee erst am 4. Juni statt (am gleichen Tag wie das CC Rennen in Eupen).

Schade eigentlich, ich wäre gerne beides gefahren.

Alle Termine der Randonnees in B gibt's hier


http://www.gileppe.be


----------



## five40 (14. März 2006)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Termine der Randonnees in B gibt's hier
> 
> http://www.gileppe.be



auf der Seite fehlt aber das Randonnees am 23.4. in Eupen.

laut 02Bikers (belg. MTB-Zeitung)

EUPEN 23/04/2006  	
Provincie: Luik
Categorie: Toertocht
Afstand: 15-25-40-55 km
Startuur: 8.30-12.00
Plaats: Stade Schonefeld, Schonefelderweg
Prijs: 2-4 
Extra: Douches, Bike-Wash
Phone: 087/59.41.91
E-mail: [email protected]

cu,
five40, der die Randonnees Saison am 26.3. in Aubel startet


----------



## IGGY (14. März 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> , der die Randonnees Saison am 26.3. in Aubel startet


Aubel? Da war ich schonmal. Fährt da jemand hin von uns?


----------



## Brobald (17. April 2006)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Seite fehlt aber das Randonnees am 23.4. in Eupen.
> EUPEN 23/04/2006
> Provincie: Luik
> Categorie: Toertocht
> ...



Hallo,

fährt jemand besagte Randonnée in Eupen am Sonntag mit? Ich wollte da starten und meine erste Randonnée fahren. Weiß aber noch nicht, für welche Strecke ich mich entscheiden soll. Naja, wird bestimmt ganz lustig.

Gruß
Boris


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2006)

In der Regel kannst du dich unterwegs entscheiden. D.h. du triffst immer wieder auf Gabelungen, wo du dich für die verschiedenen Längen entscheiden mußt. Also einfach losfahren und dann nach Gefühl eher kürzer oder die längere Variante.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Brobald (17. April 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel kannst du dich unterwegs entscheiden. D.h. du triffst immer wieder auf Gabelungen, wo du dich für die verschiedenen Längen entscheiden mußt. Also einfach losfahren und dann nach Gefühl eher kürzer oder die längere Variante.
> 
> Grüüüße XCR



Okay. Danke für den Tipp! Dann werde ich mich wahrscheinlich an den 40 Km versuchen und gegebenenfalls auf 25 runtergehen.


----------



## IGGY (17. April 2006)

Ich halte Eupen mal im Auge. Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (18. April 2006)

Brobald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand besagte Randonnée in Eupen am Sonntag mit? Ich wollte da starten und meine erste Randonnée fahren. Weiß aber noch nicht, für welche Strecke ich mich entscheiden soll. Naja, wird bestimmt ganz lustig.
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle,

ich weiß nicht, wo five40 den Termin her hat, aber am 23.4.06 findet nicht die Randonee in Eupen statt. Der neue Termin ist der 4.6.2006, an dem der Bikeday zusammen mit dem Euregio MTB-Cup stattfindet. Siehe hierzu die Seite des RSK-Eupen.
 (Achtung, könnte sein, dass man die Seite nur vernünftig im Internet Explorer ansehen kann.)

Reinhard


----------



## Brobald (18. April 2006)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, wo five40 den Termin her hat, aber am 23.4.06 findet nicht die Randonee in Eupen statt. Der neue Termin ist der 4.6.2006, an dem der Bikeday zusammen mit dem Euregio MTB-Cup stattfindet. Siehe hierzu die Seite des RSK-Eupen.
> (Achtung, könnte sein, dass man die Seite nur vernünftig im Internet Explorer ansehen kann.)
> ...



Da muss ich den Korrektor korrigieren  
Es gibt nämlich nicht DIE Randonnee in Eupen, sondern deren mehrere.
Es stimmt, dass am 4. Juni die Randonnee des Radsport-Klubs ist.
Es stimmt aber auch, dass am kommenden Sonntag eine Randonnee in Eupen ist, die von der IRMEP (Militärsportschule) organisiert wird.
Und dann gibt es glaube ich noch eine im September von KIWANIS (Benefiz-Vereinigung).

Also am Sonntag ist definitiv die weiter oben im Detail aufgeführte Randonnee in Eupen.


----------



## reigi (18. April 2006)

Brobald schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich den Korrektor korrigieren
> Es gibt nämlich nicht DIE Randonnee in Eupen, sondern deren mehrere.
> Es stimmt, dass am 4. Juni die Randonnee des Radsport-Klubs ist.
> Es stimmt aber auch, dass am kommenden Sonntag eine Randonnee in Eupen ist, die von der IRMEP (Militärsportschule) organisiert wird.
> ...



Ah, gut zu wissen. Gibt es vielleicht Infos über die sonntägliche Veranstaltung und die im September im Netz?

Reinhard


----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2006)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, gut zu wissen. Gibt es vielleicht Infos über die sonntägliche Veranstaltung und die im September im Netz?
> 
> Reinhard


 Hi Reinhard,

habe meinen Klappspaten aus dem Schrank geholt und einwenig gegraben. Nach dem Überwinden kleinerer Holzwände, habe ich folgendes für Sonntag gefunden:




*Communiqué de presse**Concerne*: *Cinquième randonnée  VTT de lIRMEP**INSTITUT ROYAL MILITAIRE DEDUCATION PHYSIQUE **Bellmerin.46**4700 EUPEN**Nous avons le plaisir de vous communiquer lorganisation de la **Cinquième randonnée  VTT de lIRMEP**Le 23 avril 2006**Personnes de contact* :*     Secrétariat IRMEP               087/594191                         *Nous proposons à cette occasion  des parcours de 15  25 - 40 - 60 KmUne randonnée « Famille » de 15 km sera également organisée.Le départ est prévu  de 8h30 à 12h00, dans les installations du *« Stade Roi Baudouin »**Schönefelderweg**4700 EUPEN*Une petite participation aux frais de 4   (enfants <14 ans : 2 ) sera demandée aux participants.Détails :        23/04, *Eupen*
                        5ème Randonnée VTT de lIRMEP
                        15 - 25 - 40 - 55 Km  Rdv: Stade de Schönefeld  2 - 4   
                        Plusieurs parcours VTT vous sont proposés dans la belle région du Hertogenwald. 
                        De la ballade familiale au parcours pour confirmés et sportifs.
                        Des petites grimpettes, singletracks, descentes techniques, traversées de gués, 
                        le bonheur pour chaque vététiste.
                        Parking, vestiaires, douches, Bike Wash et ravitaillements compris.
                        Pour lambiance : Bar sympa et petite restauration.
                        Pour tout renseignements :    Tf   087/594191
                                                                       E-mail [email protected] 

Das ganze kann im Original unter www.mil.be Suchwort Eupen gefunden werden.

Wer hat den noch Interesse am Sonntag dor


----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2006)

Hi Reinhard,

zu der Septemberveranstaltung habe ich die Tourendaten als GPS von 2004 gefunden. Nicht ganz 50 km und etwas weiniger als 1000hm.

Siehe Anlagen.

Grüße 

 HU


----------



## reigi (18. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Reinhard,
> 
> habe meinen Klappspaten aus dem Schrank geholt und einwenig gegraben. Nach dem Überwinden kleinerer Holzwände, habe ich folgendes für Sonntag gefunden:



Hi Holger,

wo hast du denn das aufgetrieben  
Jetzt müsste man nur noch Französisch sprechen und lesen können. Ja, ja, ich hab's ja schon auf niederländisch gefunden  
Steht die Tour dann unter Militäraufsicht?

Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2006)

Hi Reigi,

wenn Du links von Zoeken Eupen eingibst, erscheint:

/4/2006 		 
*Betreft**: Vijfde MTB tocht van het KMILO* *KONINKLIJK MILITAIR INSTITUUT VOOR LICHAMELIJKE OPVOEDING **Bellmerin.46**4700 EUPEN* *Met plezier delen we u de organisatie mede van de **Vijfde MTB tocht van het KMILO**23 april 2006* *Contactpersoon* :*    Secretariaat KMILO                        087/594191                         * Voor deze gelegenheid worden u parcours van 15  25 - 40 - 60 Km aangeboden.Een « Familie » omloop van 15 km wordt eveneens georganiseerd.De start is voorzien tussen 0830 Hr en 1200 Hr, vanuit de installaties van het  *« Koning Boudewijn Stadion»**Schönefelderweg**4700 EUPEN* Een startgeld van 4  (kinderen <14 jaar : 2 ) zal aan de deelnemers gevraagd worden. Details :        23/04, *Eupen*
                        5de MTB tocht van het KMILO
                        15 - 25 - 40 - 55 Km  RV: Stadion te Schönefeld  2 - 4   
                        Verschillende MTB parcours worden u aangeboden in het prachtige Hertogenwald 
                        Van de familie omloop over het parcours voor gevorderden tot een veeleisend 
                        parcours.
                        Kleine steile hellingen, singletracks, technische afdalingen, doorschrijden van
                        waterlopen, enz.   kortom puur plezier voor elke mountainbiker.
                        Parking, vestiaires, douches, Bike Wash en bevoorrading inbegrepen.
                        Voor de sfeer : gezellige Bar en kleine restauratie.
                        Voor alle inlichtingen : Tf 087/594191
                                                           E-mail [email protected] 
Grüße

 Holger

PS: Wer will den am Sonntag nach Eupen?


----------



## Brobald (22. April 2006)

Na, wie sieht's aus Genossen?
Wer fährt morgen in Eupen mit?

Habe meinen Start so für 9 Uhr vorgesehen. Werde wohl 40 Kilometer anpeilen. War gestern schon in der Gegen unterwegs und bin öfter auf die Randonnee-Schilder gestoßen. Sind glaube ich ein paar lustige Sachen dabei.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja vor Ort...


----------



## Happy_User (22. April 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir gerade noch ein paar HM auf dem RR in die Beine gehämmert, aber ich tendiere zu den 55 - 60 km. Startzeit sollte bei mir 8:25 sein.  Entscheidet sich allerdings heute Abend. Je nach Gefühl der Beine. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## East-B-iker (22. April 2006)

Brobald schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wie sieht's aus Genossen?
> Wer fährt morgen in Eupen mit?
> 
> Habe meinen Start so für 9 Uhr vorgesehen. Werde wohl 40 Kilometer anpeilen. War gestern schon in der Gegen unterwegs und bin öfter auf die Randonnee-Schilder gestoßen. Sind glaube ich ein paar lustige Sachen dabei.
> ...



Bin morgen vielleicht auch dabei. Entscheidet sich heute Abend.
Eigentlich hatte ich geplant die 3h von Xhoffraix zu fahren, aber es ist noch nicht sicher ob mein Teamkollege morgen starten kann. Wenn nicht, dann fahr ich die Randonee...


----------



## Berre (22. April 2006)

Hallo Randonnee freunde,

Wenn ihr immer auf den letzten Stand sein möchtet über Randannee (F) und Toertochten (NL) in Belgien, besucht ihr die Seite http://www.mountainbike.be/kalenders/toertochten/huidigemaand.php

Da findet ihr alle "Toertochen" (auf deutsch RFT genannt) schön gegliedert nach datum oder Veranstalter.
Die Webseite gibt es wohl nur auf niederländisch, aber die Seite ist übersichtlich aufgebaut, da erklärt es sich von alleine, auch ohne NL-Kenntnisse.

Grüsse und bis auf eine der nächsten Randonnees der Haute Fagnes Challenge. Leider wohl nicht am 23.04 in Eupen.  

Berre


----------



## Happy_User (23. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für den Link Berre.

Heute war ich in Eupen und bin die 60 km gefahren. Mein Tacho hat am Ende 65 km und 1000 hm gezeigt. 
Die Strecke war eine herrliche Mischung aus Waldwegen, Trails, Wurzeln und Felsbrocken. Natürlich wurden nicht alle Trails der Schwerkraft folgend befahren. ;-) sondern auch des öfteren gen Himmel. Zum Erholen gab es dann einige Asphaltpassagen.
Ach ja, und zum Schluss das typische Eupener Schlammloch. Nach dem ich schon zwei Seiten der Annäherung kannte, habe ich heute die dritte Seite kennen gelernt.  
Frage an die Ortskundigen: Gibt es diese Stelle auch irgendwann im Jahr einmal trocken?  Da hätte so manches SUV Schwierigkeiten mit der Wattiefe bekommen.

Für mich gelungene 4 Stunden bei einer Anfahrtszeit von 40 min. Das ist doch einmal ein Wirkungsgrad. )

Streckenverlauf und GPS Track in der Anlage.





Grüße

 HU


----------



## East-B-iker (23. April 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenverlauf und GPS Track in der Anlage.



 

Super Happy User, jetzt kann ich die Randonee mal nachfahren. Denn ich war heute leider nicht am Start.


----------



## Brobald (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

bin auch die Randonnee in Eupen gefahren. Allerdings "nur" die 40 Kilometer. War schön, aber ich bin stellenweise an die Grenzen meiner Fahrtechnik gestoßen. Nach etwa 7-8 Kilometer war eine Rampe bergab zu fahren und da kam ich zum Stehen und in der Folge zum Fallen. Bin sozusagen rechts in ein Schlammloch weggeknickt. Das Schwierige ist nur, sich bei solch steilen Sachen (egal ob bergauf oder bergab) wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen.  

Eine weitere "Schlüsselstelle" war das von Happy_User besagte Schlammloch an der Hill. Ich bin da ohne mir Gedanken zu machen durchmarschiert und stand plötzlich nicht knöchel- sondern wadentief im Schlamm. Echt heftig. Die einen werden sagen, das gehöre dazu, ich persönlich brauche sowas eigentlich nicht, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Es war eine super Strecke, mit einem technischen ersten Drittel, einem schnellen zweiten Drittel und einem gemischten Schlussteil.  

Organisation fand ich top. Hab eben ein Interview im Radio mit einem der Veranstalter gehört, der sprach von über 600 Teilnehmern und war sehr zufrieden. Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. War echt klasse, auch wenn man für 300 Meter Luftlinie stellenweise 3 Kilometer und 100 Höhenmeter "aufgebrummt" bekam


----------



## Happy_User (12. Mai 2006)

N'Abend zusammen,

da ja ein brutales Hitzewochenende mit erhöhten Ozonwerten vor der Tür steht, somit Sport nur in den Morgenstunden zu empfehlen ist, biete ich hier einmal eine gutes Event an:





Start ist für Gesundheitsbewusste um 8:00. Später ist mit bleibenden Staubwolken, die auch noch die Sicht behindern zu rechnen. 

Kann mich schwach erinnern, dass im letzten Jahr, um die Hitze erträglich zu machen, Flussquerungen angeboten wurden. 

Alles klar?

Bis Sonntag

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Berre (12. Mai 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> da ja ein brutales Hitzewochenende mit erhöhten Ozonwerten vor der Tür steht, somit Sport nur in den Morgenstunden zu empfehlen ist, biete ich hier einmal eine gutes Event an:
> Start ist für Gesundheitsbewusste um 8:00. Später ist mit bleibenden Staubwolken, die auch noch die Sicht behindern zu rechnen.
> ...



Hi Happy User,

Da hast du positive Wetteraussichten für Sonntag ??!!
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich dabei sein. Ich werde wohl eher die 45km Tour machen und so gegen 10Uhr in Theux starten. Da wird die Strecke schon schön matschig sein.
Ich kenne die Strecke noch vom letzten Jahr vom Randonnée der Feuerwehrleute. Der Start ist leicht anders, sonst bleibt es eine abwechlungsreiche Strecke, mal Asfalt, mal auf knifflige Singletrails, aber immer gibt´s genügend steilen Höhenmeter bergauf.

Bis Sonntag

Berre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute in Waimes. (www.ebbt.be)
Netter Marathon, echt belgisch.  Somit das Wort "nett" eine Beleidigung. Das Ding ist megageil. 

Beschreibung der Webseite:


> Die "Cimes de Waimes"
> Die "Cimes de Waimes", eine Tour von 70 Km (mit einen HÃ¶henunterschied von 1.550 M). Die Strecke, zu 90 % auf der Gemeinde Waimes verlaÃ¼ft von Gipfel zu Gipfel.
> 
> Die "Cimes de Waimes" sind in der Zeitschrift "O2 Bikes" als  "Grands Marathons EuropÃ©Ã©ns" registriert.
> ...



Obwohl das Wetter alles andere als einladend war, kam da irgendwie keine Langeweile auf. Endlose Wurzeltrails, GerÃ¶llpassagen, etc. Nur klasse. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass im nÃ¤chsten Jahr die Sonne scheint und dann auch die Transferpassagen Ã¼ber Wiesen fahrbar sind und der Anstieg zum Skilift. ;-)

NÃ¤chste Gelegenheit fÃ¼r eine feine Schlammpackung gibt es schon am Sonntag:
TiÃ¨ge Sart-les-Spa 10-20-35-50 km
Wenn bis dahin meine Sachen wieder trocken sind...

GrÃ¼Ãe

 HU


----------



## Happy_User (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute in Tiège um ein paar lockere Kilometer zu fahren.  Wie vom Wettergott versprochen, gab es keinen Regen sondern jede Menge Sonne. 
So habe ich dann kurz nach 8 erst einmal eine kleine Runde zum Warmfahren gemacht, die auf der Grafik rosa dargestellt ist. Danach mich dann noch einmal auf den Weg begeben, um jetzt die 45 km komplett zufahren. Wie es sich gehört, hat mein kleines Kettenblatt bereits auf der Einführungsrunde die Arbeit verweigert, so dass entspanntes Krafttraining angesagt war. 
Nach dem die ersten Kilometer relativ locker auf breiten Wegen und entspannenden Trails abzuarbeiten waren, änderte sich dies Bild doch nach der ersten Verpflegung. Jetzt kamen leckere Trails auf super trockenem Boden. Was könnte an dieser Aussage nicht stimmen? Stimmt: trocken
Ich bin noch nie durch soviele Flüsse gefahren wie heute. Ganze Wanderwege, wenn es den gewöhnlich welche sind, hatten sich in Bäche verwandelt, die befahren werden mussten. 







Wer also beim Nachfahren der Tour einmal vor einem Bach steht, und überlegt ob er in dessen Flussbett weiterfahren soll, ja, dem ist schon so.


Grüße

 HU

PS: Und nächstes Wochenende ist belgischer Großkampftag. Sonntag Eupen und am Montag Ardennen Trophy.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch nie durch soviele Flüsse gefahren wie heute. Ganze Wanderwege, wenn es den gewöhnlich welche sind, hatten sich in Bäche verwandelt, die befahren werden mussten.


Im Bergischen war es heute nicht anders. Obwohl es nicht regnete, floss das Wasser immer weiter, unaufhörlich unter meine Stollen und durch meine Schuhe in Richtung Wupper.


----------



## Happy_User (28. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bergischen war es heute nicht anders. Obwohl es nicht regnete, floss das Wasser immer weiter, unaufhörlich unter meine Stollen und durch meine Schuhe in Richtung Wupper.


Das muss die Schneeschmelze sein.  Es wird ja Sommer.


----------



## Berre (3. Juni 2006)

Hier findet ihr alle Info für die Tour am 4.Juni in Eupen: http://www.rskeupen.be/

Bon voyage im Ardenner Bikeparadies


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2006)

...aber nur, wer mit dem IE surft. Wie kann man nur so bescheuert seine Homepage schreiben?


----------



## Happy_User (3. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber nur, wer mit dem IE surft. Wie kann man nur so bescheuert seine Homepage schreiben?


Hallo René,

dies Phänomen tritt bei belgischen Webseiten häufiger auf. Andere Länder andere Sitten.  Für Mozilla gibt es ein Plugin für den IE. Das hilft dann. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## reigi (4. Juni 2006)

Wir waren heute in Eupen unterwegs. Bericht und Bilder gibt's auf meiner Homepage 

Vielleicht kann mir einer den GPS-Track der 60er Runde senden. Mein GPS hatte am Anfang einfach zu viele Aussetzer. Dann könnte ich den Bericht noch um die GPS-Daten, das Höhenprofil und Downloadmöglichkeiten ergänzen.


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Reigi,

die Daten sind Dir schon per E-Mail zugegangen. 

Im Vergleich mit den Randonées der letzten Wochen, fand ich, dass die  Strecke sehr WAB lastig war. Nichts desto trotz gab es einige schöne Trails und Holzbrücken, die zum Stürzen einluden.  Wenn ich an diese feinen Steigungen denke, die einen immer wieder zum Absteigen zwangen, könnte es Sinn machen, den Track einmal anders herum (mit der Uhr) zu fahren. 







Grüße

HU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (4. Juni 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reigi,
> 
> die Daten sind Dir schon per E-Mail zugegangen.
> 
> Im Vergleich mit den Randonées der letzten Wochen, fand ich, dass die  Strecke sehr WAB lastig war. Nichts desto trotz gab es einige schöne Trails und Holzbrücken, die zum Stürzen einluden.  Wenn ich an diese feinen Steigungen denke, die einen immer wieder zum Absteigen zwangen, könnte es Sinn machen, den Track einmal anders herum (mit der Uhr) zu fahren.



Hallo Holger,
ja, fand ich auch. Dafür wurden wir aber mit einigen neuen Trails belohnt. Apropos Holzbrücken. Einer meiner Mitfahrer wusste zu berichten, dass ein Biker wohl von einer der Brücken abgerutscht war und kopfüber im Matsch hing. 
Und "andersrum" gebe ich dir recht. Wäre mal 'nen Versuch wert. Danke für den GPS-Track. Hab' ihn schon eingebaut.

Reinhard


----------



## uerland (9. Juni 2006)

Am Sonntag ist ja die VTT in Gemmenich, ist die schonmal einer gefahren? Gut 3,50 EUR ist nicht die Welt, aber mich würde vor allem interessieren über was für Wege es geht. Hauptsächlich WAB oder auch mehr über die schönen Trails ums Dreiländereck?

Gruß
Henning


----------



## IGGY (30. August 2006)

Hi
Kann mir jemand sagen wo Housse liegt und wie weit das von Aachen weg ist? Da ist am Sonntag eine VTT und ich überlege ob ich dahin fahren soll wenn ich mich besser fühle und ich bis dahin auch meine Pedalen habe.


----------



## reigi (30. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo Housse liegt und wie weit das von Aachen weg ist? Da ist am Sonntag eine VTT und ich überlege ob ich dahin fahren soll wenn ich mich besser fühle und ich bis dahin auch meine Pedalen habe.



Hallo Iggy,

alle Infos beim Klick auf den Link:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de//index.php?option=com_events&task=view_detail&agid=15&year=2006&month=09&day=03&Itemid=131

Außerdem am Sonntag auch Toertocht in Partij (bei Gulpen):
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de//index.php?option=com_events&task=view_detail&agid=18&year=2006&month=09&day=03&Itemid=131

Viele Grüße

Reinhard
(würde gerne mitfahren, darf aber immer noch nicht)


----------



## IGGY (30. August 2006)

Danke Dir


----------



## Schwarzwild (4. November 2006)

Hallo,
dieser Thread scheint ja ziemlich eingeschlafen zu sein, trotzdem frage ich auch hier nach den beiden morgigen CTFs in NL.
(natürlich war ich schon auf http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/, aber konkretere Infos und Erfahrungsberichte fand ich da nicht).
Vielleicht kann ja hier noch jemand was informatives schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (5. November 2006)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieser Thread scheint ja ziemlich eingeschlafen zu sein, trotzdem frage ich auch hier nach den beiden morgigen CTFs in NL.
> (natürlich war ich schon auf http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/, aber konkretere Infos und Erfahrungsberichte fand ich da nicht).
> Vielleicht kann ja hier noch jemand was informatives schreiben.



Hallo Schwarzwild,

zumindest zu Echt kann ich dir was sagen. Hast du auch mal auf den Termin selbst geklickt. Dann bekommst du weitere Infos, so auch einen Bericht über 2004. 
Übrigens: wir fahren jetzt gleich von hier aus los und werden direkt in die Strecke einsteigen. In den Vorjahren bestanden die ausgeschilderten Strecken aus Feldwegen und ca. 50% Trails. Unter anderem wurden auch die Trails in Montfort mitgenommen:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=31
Streckenlängen düften so um die 25 und um die 50km sein.

Reinhard


----------



## reigi (5. November 2006)

reigi schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwild,
> 
> zumindest zu Echt kann ich dir was sagen. Hast du auch mal auf den Termin selbst geklickt. Dann bekommst du weitere Infos, so auch einen Bericht über 2004.
> Übrigens: wir fahren jetzt gleich von hier aus los und werden direkt in die Strecke einsteigen. In den Vorjahren bestanden die ausgeschilderten Strecken aus Feldwegen und ca. 50% Trails. Unter anderem wurden auch die Trails in Montfort mitgenommen:
> ...



Antwort hier im Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3154442&postcount=443


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. November 2006)

@ reigi:
Danke für die Antwort, ich hab' mich für Nederweert entschieden, war aber eher nur langweiliges Kilometerfressen im Schweinemästergebiet. Auf dem Rückweg mußte ich zum Ausgleich erst mal an der Grenze anhalten und Elmpter Wald und Achterbahn fahren
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet mehr Spaß in Echt; das Wetter war ja besser als angesagt.


----------



## reigi (6. November 2006)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> @ reigi:
> Danke für die Antwort, ich hab' mich für Nederweert entschieden, war aber eher nur langweiliges Kilometerfressen im Schweinemästergebiet. Auf dem Rückweg mußte ich zum Ausgleich erst mal an der Grenze anhalten und Elmpter Wald und Achterbahn fahren
> Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet mehr Spaß in Echt; das Wetter war ja besser als angesagt.



Anscheinend hast du wirklich die falsche Wahl getroffen. Echt beinhaltet einiges an Trails und ist auch nicht ganz flach. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Happy_User (6. November 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ist von Euch schon einmal jemand hier gefahren:
http://www.kwbstal.be/MTB/mtb.htm Fietspromo in Stahl.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand Lust am Sonntag hier zu starten?


http://www.mtbtourtochtgulpen.nl/index.php?language=EN


Grüße

Holger


----------



## reigi (12. Januar 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jemand Lust am Sonntag hier zu starten?
> 
> ...



Ja, ich mit 2 weiteren (wenn es nicht Bindfäden regnet). Wir werden voraussichtlich so gegen 8:30 dort sein (früh wie immer).

Reinhard


----------



## reigi (14. Januar 2007)

Wir waren da. Wer wissen will, wie es war, kann es hier nachlesen.
Holger, hab' dich nicht gesehen. Hast du dir auch eine Schlammpackung abgeholt?


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Reinhard,

neeee, war nicht da. Habe lieber etwas länger im Bett gelegen. Ich habe damit gerechnet, dass die Wege wie dokumentiert aussehen, und da konnte ich mich irgendwie nicht motivieren. Habe dafür dann mal wieder v-d-h Eifelmeter gemacht.
Dafür habe ich mich schon einmal für die LCMT angemeldet. Dies Jahr muss es klappen. ;-))

Grüße

Holger


----------



## reigi (14. Januar 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhard,
> 
> neeee, war nicht da. Habe lieber etwas länger im Bett gelegen. Ich habe damit gerechnet, dass die Wege wie dokumentiert aussehen, und da konnte ich mich irgendwie nicht motivieren. Habe dafür dann mal wieder v-d-h Eifelmeter gemacht.
> Dafür habe ich mich schon einmal für die LCMT angemeldet. Dies Jahr muss es klappen. ;-))
> ...



Hallo Holger,

hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte auch wieder überlegt, an der LCMT teilzunehmen, habe mich dann aber entschieden Vatertag (also dem Starttag der LCMT) und darauf folgenden Freitag den Rothaarsteig zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (5. Juni 2007)

Moin,

im Inet stehen etwas widersprüchliche Termine für die "Randonnée VTT des 3 Bornes" in Gemmenich. Mal der 3.6 mal der 10.6 (wie z.B auch auf http://gileppe.be/). Kennt jemand den definitiven Termin? Würde ja schon helfen, wenn mir einer sagt, dass er die Tour letztes Wochenende gefahren ist .


----------



## mg! (5. Juni 2007)

ich bin die Tour letztes WE mitgefahren ----


----------



## Happy_User (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt morgen einer hier den Marathon in Bolland mit?

grüße

 HU


----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand mal ein paar Links für mich? Ich suche Termine von Randonnees usw. in der nächsten Zeit!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein paar Links für mich? Ich suche Termine von Randonnees usw. in der nächsten Zeit!



Schnarchnase. Wer hat diesen Thread eröffnet und warum ? Termine ohne Ende


Apropos Termine. Beim Houffamarathon habe ich mal schnell die Starterlisten überflogen. Bei, bis jetzt, über 1200 gelmeldeten Startern auf den 3 Strecken habe ich 7 Deutsche gezählt. Inkl. happy_user und mir. Ich glaub ich nehm ne Knarre mit  

VG


----------



## dieterAschmitz (12. September 2011)

Hallo Fred....
Aufwachen....
hat denn jemand aktuelle termine / Links 2011 u. 2012
leider tut es die seite die spitfire4 --> Gruß nach Kbroich, da bin ich geboren )))
ansagt nicht mehr bzw es gibt keine termine dort 
"Schnarchnase. Wer hat diesen Thread eröffnet und warum ? Termine ohne Ende"


----------



## kinschman (12. September 2011)

probier mal www.fietspromo.be
dort solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## AC-Stef (13. September 2011)

http://www.o2bikers.com/agenda.asp?pageID=124&countryID=1&first=true

hier einfach suchen da gibts auch ne Menge 

Gruß Stef


----------



## Jule (13. September 2011)

Und ich gucke immer hier nach:

http://www.mountainbike.be/kalender.php?chal=Gileppe+Hautes+Fagnes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (13. September 2011)

@ kinzmann, ac stef und jule

Vielen dank - da kann ich mich ja fast täglich austoben ))

Könnte denn jeder mal sein "highlight" posten, dann wäre die auswahl einfacher

Gruß + Dank

Dieter


----------



## Jule (13. September 2011)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> @ kinzmann, ac stef und jule
> 
> Vielen dank - da kann ich mich ja fast täglich austoben ))
> 
> ...


 
Naja, was heißt Highlight? Für mich ist wichtig, dass die Veranstaltungen nicht allzu weit von Aachen entfernt sind (dann kann man nämlich morgens schon mit dem Rad anreisen).
Mein oben geposteter Link zeigt ja auch nur die Veranstaltungen hier "um die Ecke".

Bin im Frühjahr die VTT von Eupen, Aubel und Sart lez Spa mitgefahren.

Sart lez Spa hat mir am besten gefallen, der Bike-Day in Eupen war aber auch klasse. Aubel fanden Bekannte von mir zu wenig "trailig". 
Keine Ahnung, ob die Strecken immer identisch sind....

Es sind einfach tolle Veranstaltungen. Man kann Kopf und Garmin einfach mal ausschalten, folgt ein paar Schildern, sieht komplett unbekannte Strecken und wird auch noch super verpflegt! 

Man sollte allerdings nicht zuuu spät (im Zeitfenster) starten, sonst kann es passieren, das Verpflegungsstellen schon abgebaut wurden.


----------



## kinschman (13. September 2011)

zu jules beitrag ist im grunde nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ! 

mein persönliches highlight ist die wintertocht von fietspromo.be am heiligabend-morgen....nochmal kurz vorm festfressen, vollgas mitm bike und bestimmt knapp 1000 weiteren startern geben 
fand das immer ne sehr lässige veranstaltung!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (13. September 2011)

Zitat:....Sart lez Spa hat mir am besten gefallen, der Bike-Day in Eupen war aber auch klasse. Aubel fanden Bekannte von mir zu wenig "trailig". 
Keine Ahnung, ob die Strecken immer identisch sind....

Hi Jule - das sind genau die Infos die ich meine
schön, lecker, nicht zu traillastig und früh mitfahren wegen hunger 
gruß
dieter


----------



## AC-Stef (14. September 2011)

Eupen der Bike Day ist immer ganz gut , Aubel hat den Beinamen " The Hell " wenns nass ist 

Mein absoluter Favorit ist leider schon vorbei ist die Ranndoné in Housse Blegny die solltest nächstes Jahr unbedingt mal fahren 80 % Trailanteil das  war echt der Hammer


Gruß Stef




dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> @ kinzmann, ac stef und jule
> 
> Vielen dank - da kann ich mich ja fast täglich austoben ))
> 
> ...


----------



## branderstier (21. September 2011)

Hi Leuts,

am kommenden Sonntag ist die VTT in Aubel.
Wer Bock hat fährt einfach mit oder wir treffen uns am "Start". Sonst um 9.30 unter der BAB-Brücke in Lichtenbusch.

Und tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (21. September 2011)

Hallo Stier,
Fully oder HT für die Strecke???

Wieviele seid "ihr" denn am Sonntag,
wenn ich es schaffe komme ich mit dazu

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeJott (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder von den Randonees kann man bei den Brand Ridern in der Galerie sehen. Vllt kann man ja da einige Rückschlüsse auf die Streckencharakteristik schließen.

Gerd


----------



## dieterAschmitz (21. September 2011)

@ gerd
Prima - vielen Dank,
ich denke ich nehme ein U Boot 



GeJott schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bilder von den Randonees kann man bei den Brand Ridern in der Galerie sehen. Vllt kann man ja da einige Rückschlüsse auf die Streckencharakteristik schließen.
> 
> Gerd


----------



## branderstier (22. September 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

wir sind 3-6 Leuts???.
Ob du Fully od. HT fährst ????, da kannst du mit beiden nichts falsch machen. Ich fahre jedenfalls mit meinem Fully für alle Fälle, haben aber auch HT's in der Gruppe. Wetter soll ja wohl gut werden.

Und tschüß


----------

